# 2007 Southeastern Outbackers Fall Rally In The Mountains



## Crawfish

OK you Outbackers. The date has been set for the 2007 Southeastern Outbackers Fall Rally in the Mountains. All Outbackers and SOB's are invited to this festival in the mountains.

Date: *October 26-28*
Place: *Moonshine Creek Campground, * *Balsam, North Carolina*

*Moonshine Creek Campground*

The official date for the rally is Oct 26-28, but if you want to come early or come on the weekend of the rally and stay later is just fine. Me and Lee (sleecjr) are planning on pulling in the week before the rally and do some site seeing and enjoy the crisp fall weather. Anyone and everyone is invited to join us.

*You need to make your reservations very soon because all campgrounds in the Smokies fill up fast for this time of year.* To make your reservations either email your request from their website or call Dana during the week after 5:30pm or anytime on the weekends at 574-271-5470. Werther you email or call, tell Dana you are with the Outbackers. She is going to put us all together. She also said if you just stay for the weekend she will not charge for any extra children, just one flat fee.

There are so many things to do and places to see it would be hard to list them all. So here is a link to one of North Carolina's web site's.

*Visit North Carolina*










*29 Families have reserved so far:*

Most of the sites numbers we have are 1-3, 5-12, 14-25, 23, 25, 28, 33 and 37. These are the one's I know about.

*Sleecjr - Florida* - Arrive Oct 23 - Depart Oct 28 
*Crawfish - Alabama* - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28 
*Campingnut18 - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28 
*Jgheesling - Georgia* - Arrive ? - Depart ? 
*Zoomzoom8 - Tennessee* - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
*Tonka - North Carolina* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
*Outbackgeorgia - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
*sew4fun5er - North Carolina* - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
*Prevish Gang - Virginia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
*Katrina - Kentucky* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
*NC Outbacker - North Carolina* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
*beachbum - North Carolina* - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
*outbackmac - Ohio* - Arrive Oct 23 - Depart Oct 28
*Dreamtimers - Alabama* - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
*FL_Diesel - Florida* - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
*W4DRR - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
*Freefaller - Tennessee* - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
*Wolfpackers - North Carolina* - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
*Reverie - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
*Needtomellowout - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
*Tidefan - Alabama* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28 
*Rollrs45 - North Carolina* - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28 
*LabbyCampers - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
*Wendy and Chuck - Alabama* - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
*B&J GAKampers - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
*Ron & Cathy - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
*O'shields - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
*Doug30506 - Georgia* - ??
*John Bunton - Texas* - ??

Leon


----------



## kmcfetters

I was just talking to the wife about going there this year. We haven't been in 3 years. All our weeks vacations are booked but I am in for a long weekend in the mountains! If it is in the fall its going to be booked fast for the leaves are change=ing colors and that area is always packed---so count me in just set a date


----------



## sleecjr

I am ready to go now!!!!!!


----------



## campingnut18

ok im in ...








all we need to do is set the dates. a long weekend is great with me.

so i would say early october around the second weekend??????

we dont want it too cold and dont want to miss the tree color change.

ok who will be the RALLY MASTER.









campingnut


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18 said:


> ok im in ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all we need to do is set the dates. a long weekend is great with me.
> 
> so i would say early october around the second weekend??????
> 
> we dont want it too cold and dont want to miss the tree color change.
> 
> ok who will be the RALLY MASTER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campingnut


The weekend of the 5th - 7th has a Monday holiday on the 8th.


----------



## mountainlady56

Due to the distance, here, it would have to be sometimes during 10/6-10/13/2007 for me, due to school vacation. That's going to be a factor for many of us.








Note: Guys, do you realize we've got TWO posts going on about fall?? (Fall Folage and Southeastern Fall Rally in the Mountains). Both are mentioning Moccasin Creek, etc. and dates in October. Should these be combined??















Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

I sent sleecjr a PM and ask him to delete his thread so they were not confusing.









Leon


----------



## HTQM

This is DW Kat, and we are very interested because of the tail of the dragon. I can kill three birds with one stone. The only down side is the month, but we think the road will still be open. I love the fall colors and cant wait to take pictures of it. Happy camping.


----------



## lafpd04

Want to go. But I would have to buy vacation time. Also, I would have to rent a bigger truck. My little 4.8 gas burrner wouldnt make it. I dont think. Sorry Leon, but looking forward to Topsail in June.


----------



## sleecjr

I wanna book a week... Late october is the best for fall color...


----------



## campingnut18

HEY DW kat,
i have in-laws that live on the road to tail of the dragon.
october is a great time to travel that road. it wont close at all unless they have snow fall.
that road has not been closed down in many,many years due to weather...
if you need any info on tail of the dragon let me know.

just please be safe taking that trip... 
campingnut18


----------



## mountainlady56

I think we need to have anyone interested check with their children's school for fall break, next year. Ours is on the school website, and, like I posted before, is 10/6-13/07. It's 400 miles one-way for me, Crawfish and Eugene, so it would have to be a week-long trip for me, for sure. 
Come on, Southeastern parents, check those school calendars!!







Maybe we can work something out!
Darlene


----------



## sleecjr

sgalady said:


> I think we need to have anyone interested check with their children's school for fall break, next year. Ours is on the school website, and, like I posted before, is 10/6-13/07. It's 400 miles one-way for me, Crawfish and Eugene, so it would have to be a week-long trip for me, for sure.
> Come on, Southeastern parents, check those school calendars!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we can work something out!
> Darlene


I checked they said she didnt need to go for a few years


----------



## sew4fun5er

I'm very interested in this outing also. Please keep us posted as to the dates so we can get those reservations made. There are so many things to do in this area. Hard to decide which to do. Went on the train ride / rafting trip from Bryson City up the Nantahala River last year. Loads of fun.

Lola


----------



## mountainlady56

sleecjr said:


> I think we need to have anyone interested check with their children's school for fall break, next year. Ours is on the school website, and, like I posted before, is 10/6-13/07. It's 400 miles one-way for me, Crawfish and Eugene, so it would have to be a week-long trip for me, for sure.
> Come on, Southeastern parents, check those school calendars!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we can work something out!
> Darlene


I checked they said she didnt need to go for a few years








[/quote]

AHEM.......never would have thunk it!!







That applied to those who DO have that to deal with. Unfortunately, schools don't make their schedules around our camping schedules. 
This was a favorite area for my grandparents to take me, along with Hiawassee. Course, we camped EVERYWHERE, anytime I was out of school. It was a great way to grow up!!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

Even tho we try, we won't ever be able to accomodate everyone in the distance category. We try to schedule some of our trips around the school breaks but our metro Atl county doesn't even get a break in October so we'll prob'ly be the bad parents and take Austin out of school on a Friday. Hey, it's educational to go camping, no? Leon, have you mapped this one yet? This isn't a short trip for you either but you & Margaret better come!!

I'm looking forward to this outing. If Tonka said it was nice, I'm sure it is. At first I was leary just because several of the CG's in the Pigeon Forge area are, well, pretty parking lots. Have we named a weekend? I vote for 10/12 or 10/19 since the leaves change a little earlier in the mtns.

Carmen


----------



## sleecjr

campingnut18 said:


> Even tho we try, we won't ever be able to accomodate everyone in the distance category. We try to schedule some of our trips around the school breaks but our metro Atl county doesn't even get a break in October so we'll prob'ly be the bad parents and take Austin out of school on a Friday. Hey, it's educational to go camping, no? Leon, have you mapped this one yet? This isn't a short trip for you either but you & Margaret better come!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to this outing. If Tonka said it was nice, I'm sure it is. At first I was leary just because several of the CG's in the Pigeon Forge area are, well, pretty parking lots. Have we named a weekend? I vote for 10/12 or 10/19 since the leaves change a little earlier in the mtns.
> 
> Carmen


If you went the 19th how long would you stay? I could not get there untill the 21st or so?


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> Leon, have you mapped this one yet? This isn't a short trip for you either but you & Margaret better come!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to this outing. If Tonka said it was nice, I'm sure it is. At first I was leary just because several of the CG's in the Pigeon Forge area are, well, pretty parking lots. Have we named a weekend? I vote for 10/12 or 10/19 since the leaves change a little earlier in the mtns.
> Carmen


Carmen, you bet me and Margaret will be there. Margaret has been wanting to make a trip up there for the longest, and by cracky we are going this time. The time frame is going to be the tricky part. Me and Tonka have been sending PM's back and forth and I ask him when would be the best time for color and this is what he sent back.

*"That's the million dollar question, but normally the mid to end of Oct is best. Last year (05') was very late, not until the 2nd week of Nov!









This past fall however it was excellent the next to last week of Oct. Also, it depends on the elevation of the trees. At higher elevations the trees can be almost bare, while just a few hundred feet lower they're just beginning to turn.

If I were to make reservations I would probably shoot for the 3rd weekend of Oct.

Here's a website that may be helpful in planning:

Visit NC

Hey, we also need to plan a trip to the central/northern part of NC. Beautiful hillside country and (the best part) WINERYS!!!









Dave"
*

So, I guess we would need to shoot for Oct 19-21 or either Oct 27-30. Me and Margaret will most likely make a vacation out of it and spend a week or so in the area. I doubled checked and I was wrong, Gatlinburg is about 60 miles away instead of 30, but is still close enough for a day trip. I have been doing some research and there are a lot of places near Moonshine Creek to go and see. The link above has tons of info.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

I need to put my two cents worth in concerning dates...

Our school system shows the kids out of school from the 19th of October through the 28th. I would actually vote for earlier rather than later and propose we go the 19th through whenever.

Thoughts?

Reverie


----------



## sleecjr

Crawfish said:


> Leon, have you mapped this one yet? This isn't a short trip for you either but you & Margaret better come!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to this outing. If Tonka said it was nice, I'm sure it is. At first I was leary just because several of the CG's in the Pigeon Forge area are, well, pretty parking lots. Have we named a weekend? I vote for 10/12 or 10/19 since the leaves change a little earlier in the mtns.
> Carmen


Carmen, you bet me and Margaret will be there. Margaret has been wanting to make a trip up there for the longest, and by cracky we are going this time. The time frame is going to be the tricky part. Me and Tonka have been sending PM's back and forth and I ask him when would be the best time for color and this is what he sent back.

*"That's the million dollar question, but normally the mid to end of Oct is best. Last year (05') was very late, not until the 2nd week of Nov!









This past fall however it was excellent the next to last week of Oct. Also, it depends on the elevation of the trees. At higher elevations the trees can be almost bare, while just a few hundred feet lower they're just beginning to turn.

If I were to make reservations I would probably shoot for the 3rd weekend of Oct.

Here's a website that may be helpful in planning:

Visit NC

Hey, we also need to plan a trip to the central/northern part of NC. Beautiful hillside country and (the best part) WINERYS!!!









Dave"
*

So, I guess we would need to shoot for Oct 19-21 or either Oct 27-30. Me and Margaret will most likely make a vacation out of it and spend a week or so in the area. I doubled checked and I was wrong, Gatlinburg is about 60 miles away instead of 30, but is still close enough for a day trip. I have been doing some research and there are a lot of places near Moonshine Creek to go and see. The link above has tons of info.

Leon








[/quote]

I like your thinking!!!! late october is good!


----------



## freefaller25

we won't know until Spring when Fall Break for Brandon is, but if we can make it we will!

Dana


----------



## tonka

campingnut18 said:


> At first I was leary just because several of the CG's in the Pigeon Forge area are, well, pretty parking lots.
> 
> Carmen


I know what you mean by that Carmen. This is definitely a very woodsy setting. Some sites are on the small side, but I believe will accomodate the outbacker clan.

One downside is the playground is at the entrance, small and you can't see it well from the sites. Other than that I think the kids will have a good time, especially if we can take them mining!! That's really big up here.

We need to plan a prelimanary trip for y'all to come check it out, then we can decide if this CG will work for the fall rally. Any excuse for a camping trip!!









Mrs. Tonka


----------



## pjb2cool

I checked they said she didnt need to go for a few years








[/quote]








LMAO . I can't wait for a set date. Would really like to join y'all.


----------



## mom30075

Did you notice the rates for large families. It starts getting over $40/ night Creek side if you have several kids. IT also had a tight cancellation policy.

We probably can't go that far in OCT., but it looks nice, of course we might could plan an Adult only weekend then.

I sill favor Riverbend campground in Hiawasee, due to the hospitality, location, and rates.
Donna


----------



## campingnut18

Well, when they open we'll ask them for a flat rate per camper. If not, you can fudge it a little and add your kids to one of us...







Ever wonder why they come up with rates like that? Someone, somewhere had to have abused them = ridiculous. If they are half-way decent they won't enforce the charges.

RiverBend is nice too tho just like you stated, the owners are Very nice and it is sort of out of the way of the hustle and bustle of Hiwassee downtown. Wish there were a few more trees tho. We'll go ever how the group decides...

Carmen


----------



## mountainlady56

mom30075 said:


> Did you notice the rates for large families. It starts getting over $40/ night Creek side if you have several kids. IT also had a tight cancellation policy.
> 
> We probably can't go that far in OCT., but it looks nice, of course we might could plan an Adult only weekend then.
> 
> I sill favor Riverbend campground in Hiawasee, due to the hospitality, location, and rates.
> Donna


I noticed that, Donna. $3/person over age 5, and $5/person over age 17!! Also, $5/extra vehicle and $2/cable.
These are all per night. 
Darlene


----------



## fl_diesel

I am trying to figure out how we can make this one, I will be out of vaction time by this rally.

Here are some pictures from our trip last fall:


----------



## tonka

I only now noticed the extra kid charge.







Not having any kids we never pay attention to those types of extra charges. It is extreme and excessive in my opinion.

Like Carmen said we need to find out if they'll waive the charges or if not, I don't mind borrowing a kid or two.









Or, heck, we can take our rally somewhere else if they can't or won't work with us. Anywhere's fine with us, we've never been to Riverbend and we're always up for something new and different.

Julie (mrs. tonka)


----------



## Crawfish

Hey Jon,

In that second picture, is that another TT next to you? Looks pretty close. How far are the sites away from each other? It really looks nice there. Like you said woodsy, and backed up right at the brook looks great.

Leon


----------



## fl_diesel

Crawfish said:


> Hey Jon,
> 
> In that second picture, is that another TT next to you? Looks pretty close. How far are the sites away from each other? It really looks nice there. Like you said woodsy, and backed up right at the brook looks great.
> 
> Leon


The sites are fairly close (closer than some of the sites at topsail without the strategically placed trees and shrubs), but the overall feel is not like an rv parking lot . The sites are laid out well and the creek really is a nice feature. You should have seen the first place we stayed for one night







...


----------



## GoVols

HTQM said:


> This is DW Kat, and we are very interested because of the tail of the dragon. I can kill three birds with one stone. The only down side is the month, but we think the road will still be open. I love the fall colors and cant wait to take pictures of it. Happy camping.


Tail of the Dragon towing your camper!









"You have serious thrill issues, man."


----------



## Reverie

GoVols said:


> This is DW Kat, and we are very interested because of the tail of the dragon. I can kill three birds with one stone. The only down side is the month, but we think the road will still be open. I love the fall colors and cant wait to take pictures of it. Happy camping.


Tail of the Dragon towing your camper!









"You have serious thrill issues, man."
[/quote]

Yes, and I hear they plan on doing it with their brakes OFF!

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

i camped this weekend with a few people who had been to moonshine creek.
they said it was a very nice park.
but the sites were close together. but heck we outbackers are close.
so i dont mind for just a long weekend.

lamar


----------



## Crawfish

Here are some more campgrounds I have researched that might fit the bill.

Flaming Arrow Campground

Happy Holiday RV Park

River Valley RV Park

Yogi in the Smokies

Cullasaja River RV Park

Peace Valley Campground

Time is starting to get short here.







We need to decide on a campground so we can start making reservations before it is to late.









Leon


----------



## sleecjr

Moonshine creek called me back tonight. I go ther home phone number if we want to book. I am ready. what do you think. I want to stay a week. Any body else staying that long?


----------



## sleecjr

Here Is the info For Moonshine Creek. Her Name is Dana. You can call her at home on the weekends any time or after 5:30 durring the week to book. Her home number is 574-271-5470. Or you can email her at [email protected]

Tell her you are from outbackers. She is putting us all Together.







If you want creek side you shoud book now!

If you want more info pm me...


----------



## Crawfish

I'm calling tomorrow for my reservations.







Me and Margaret are planning on making a vacation out of it.







I plan on starting on the Oct 19 and go to the next Saturday the 27th of Oct.

Who else is coming?









Leon


----------



## sleecjr

I booked the 21st - the 27 th!!!!!







Its gonna be great!!!!!!!


----------



## Crawfish

I'm booked, 19-27 Oct., creekside site.







Who else wants to come.









Leon


----------



## sleecjr

Bump.

Any one wanna go? Just think. Fall, the leaves. Close to every thing!!! Its gonna be great.


----------



## campingnut18

ok , i called too. 
i talked with dana and she told me if we make the rally the last weekend for others no staying all week.
she would give us a flat rate for the weekend. and not charge per extra kid.
so i will make reservations for 10/27-28, 2007
so i guess its a rally.....
she is sending me a park map.

if you make reservations, please tell her your with the outback group.
she will put us all together.

also she said she would give us the pavilion for the pot luck.
it has fold down sides if it gets too cold.

see ya this fall, lamar


----------



## Crawfish

I have updated the first post of the thread with all the information on date and reservations.










Leon


----------



## Crawfish

Ok, we have another one sign on. Jgheesling just emailed me and told me they will be there Oct 20-28.

So that makes four so far.

Sleecjr
Crawfish
Campingnut18
Jgheesling

You don't want to miss this one.

Leon


----------



## freefaller25

We won't be able to make it, but it sure does sound fun!!!

Dana & Tony


----------



## Crawfish

Hate to hear y'all can't make it.







Maybe things will change before then.







See y'all in March.









Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

We're in!!! Coming in Thursday the 25th!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Crawfish

Glad to hear you are coming Gordon.







Maybe we can use some of the moonshine from that area with your secret beverage recipe.










Sleecjr
Crawfish
Campingnut18
Jgheesling
Zoomzoom8

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Crawfish said:


> Glad to hear you are coming Gordon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we can use some of the moonshine from that area with your secret beverage recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleecjr
> Crawfish
> Campingnut18
> Jgheesling
> Zoomzoom8
> 
> Leon


Hello.......what is this????...........2007 32FRLDS Sydney Fifth Wheel (on order).......where have I been?? Congrats!


----------



## tonka

Count us in!! We reserved Fri. Oct 26 - Mon. Oct 29 at Moonshine Creek.

BTW it was 12 degrees when we got up this a.m. with a windchill of @#%$ 0!!







Isn't it almost time for TopSail?!!!

Can't wait!
Julie (Mrs. Tonka)


----------



## Crawfish

We are up to six families.

Sleecjr
Crawfish
Campingnut18
Jgheesling
Zoomzoom8
Tonka

Leon


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Now seven!
I just talked to Dana, we are reserved for Oct 26-28, could extend either way, she said most folks sere leaving Sunday. I see Tonkas are staying Sunday, maybe we will also.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Crawfish

Alright Dave. Glad yall are coming. This is going to be a big rally it think.

Sleecjr
Crawfish
Campingnut18
Jgheesling
Zoomzoom8
Tonka
Outbackgeorgia

Leon


----------



## jgheesling

Has anyone been to the campground and actually seen it? If not I will be in Asheville the second week of March and go check it out if not.


----------



## Crawfish

Hey Jim, Tonka and Fl Diesel are the only two I know of that have been there, but if you are up in the area and have time, check it out and take some pictures. We can never have too much information.

Leon


----------



## sleecjr

Wow i am gone for a few days and now there are 7!!!!! This is going to be GREAT!!!!!


----------



## larry

Want to make this trip. I attended Western Carolina University, just 15 miles from this campground. Trying to get our dates straight.


----------



## Crawfish

larry said:


> Want to make this trip. I attended Western Carolina University, just 15 miles from this campground. Trying to get our dates straight.


This one should be right in your backyard. Hope you can work the dates out and join us. Y'all have some beautiful country in North Carolina.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

hi larry, glad to see more people from the great white north join us.
that was one of the reason we wanted to go north.
we want to get more outbackers from tn,nc,sc to join us.
i hope all your plans work out.

campingnut18


----------



## Crawfish

Here is a campground map of Moonshine Campground.










Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

I got my confirmation today. I guess checking out Sunday, is not considered staying through the weelend as they charged us for the chitlins.....but by-cracky we're in and on the river!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## sleecjr

zoomzoom8 said:


> I got my confirmation today. I guess checking out Sunday, is not considered staying through the weelend as they charged us for the chitlins.....but by-cracky we're in and on the river!!! Woohoo!!!


Did you get a site number? I didnt. She told me she would give me one when she got the group together.
Should i call back?


----------



## Crawfish

I don't think I would call right now because there will be several more signing on to this rally, and she is most likely waiting until she has most of the group's reservations before she starts assigning site's. Just my thinking. Gordon send Lamar a PM about her charging you for the kids, because she told him there will be no charge for kids if you stayed just for the weekend. She might have a short memory.

Leon


----------



## sew4fun5er

Hi all,
Just made an executive decision. I am going to join you on this Outback rally. My 3 sons were born in Sylva (just down the mountain) and I still have some wonderful friends there that I haven't seen in years. This would be a wonderful experience for me. I will call tomorrow for reservations. Thinking of the 19th thru the 28th. How much do they charge for the four legged members of the family?

Will let you know when I get confirmations.

Lola


----------



## sleecjr

sew4fun5er said:


> Hi all,
> Just made an executive decision. I am going to join you on this Outback rally. My 3 sons were born in Sylva (just down the mountain) and I still have some wonderful friends there that I haven't seen in years. This would be a wonderful experience for me. I will call tomorrow for reservations. Thinking of the 19th thru the 28th. How much do they charge for the four legged members of the family?
> 
> Will let you know when I get confirmations.
> 
> Lola


Great!! Glad to see you joined us.


----------



## Crawfish

That's great Lola. Me and DW are real excited about this rally. We want to do so much up there, I don't know if we will have time to do it all. Lola, you have one beautiful state there.

Leon


----------



## sleecjr

Crawfish said:


> That's great Lola. Me and DW are real excited about this rally. We want to do so much up there, I don't know if we will have time to do it all. Lola, you have one beautiful state there.
> 
> Leon


Do you have any day trips planned? There are a few places we like to visit every time we go up there. Like The Biltmore, The Apple barn in Tenn and of course Cades Cove. I don't know if we will make them all this time. Thats a lot of traveling for the little one. We will still probably do a few.


----------



## Crawfish

Well Lee, so far we have the following list started, in no particular order

Biltmore 
Great Smoky Mountain Railway
Grand Father Mountain
Cade's Cove
Winery's
Smoky Mountain Parkway

I am sure the list will get bigger the closer it gets to the rally. Then we are going to have to decide which one's to mark off the list.









Leon


----------



## sleecjr

Crawfish said:


> Well Lee, so far we have the following list started, in no particular order
> 
> Biltmore
> Great Smoky Mountain Railway
> Grand Father Mountain
> Cade's Cove
> Winery's
> Smoky Mountain Parkway
> 
> I am sure the list will get bigger the closer it gets to the rally. Then we are going to have to decide which one's to mark off the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


How is the Rail way. I would love to do a train trip. The Apple Barn is a small Winery. Its Very Good. Its worth the trip.


----------



## Crawfish

Lee, we have been told by several people, "if you get a chance you have to do the train ride". They say it is great. We are looking at the Nantahala Gorge excursion. Here is the link to the railway. Smoky Mountain Railway Take a look, and we can plan some day trips at the summer rally.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

I looked back and no site has been assigned.....however I was in fact charged for the kids.......(not that I'm bitter or anything)....


----------



## fl_diesel

Crawfish said:


> Well Lee, so far we have the following list started, in no particular order
> 
> Biltmore
> Great Smoky Mountain Railway
> Grand Father Mountain
> Cade's Cove
> Winery's
> Smoky Mountain Parkway
> 
> I am sure the list will get bigger the closer it gets to the rally. Then we are going to have to decide which one's to mark off the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


Don't forget Chimney rock:









Link


----------



## sleecjr

fl_diesel said:


> Well Lee, so far we have the following list started, in no particular order
> 
> Biltmore
> Great Smoky Mountain Railway
> Grand Father Mountain
> Cade's Cove
> Winery's
> Smoky Mountain Parkway
> 
> I am sure the list will get bigger the closer it gets to the rally. Then we are going to have to decide which one's to mark off the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


Don't forget Chimney rock:









Link
[/quote]

That place is cool. Are you gonna make the rally?


----------



## fl_diesel

I have already planned all my vacation time for the year, I am testing the waters on being able to "plan" some sick time, so we can't commit yet...









We REALLY want to go...


----------



## sew4fun5er

Hello Folks,

Just called Dana and will send my check out in the morning mail.

Last July, we rode the Smokey Mountain Railway. There are different rides and train/rafting combos that you can get, and a dinner train, also. Some leave from Dillsboro and some leave from Bryson City. We left from Bryson City and did the train ride / rafting combo. It was great. Might be a bit chilly to do the rafting in October. Gatlinburg is at least a 2 hour drive away. The other mentioned possibilities are more doable.

I lived in Sylva for 9 years and, yes, there are many things to do and see. Lots of waterfalls that aren't too hard to get to.

Looking forward to this one.

Lola


----------



## sleecjr

sew4fun5er said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Just called Dana and will send my check out in the morning mail.
> 
> Last July, we rode the Smokey Mountain Railway. There are different rides and train/rafting combos that you can get, and a dinner train, also. Some leave from Dillsboro and some leave from Bryson City. We left from Bryson City and did the train ride / rafting combo. It was great. Might be a bit chilly to do the rafting in October. Gatlinburg is at least a 2 hour drive away. The other mentioned possibilities are more doable.
> 
> I lived in Sylva for 9 years and, yes, there are many things to do and see. Lots of waterfalls that aren't too hard to get to.
> 
> Looking forward to this one.
> 
> Lola


Welcome to the rally sew4fun5er. Looks like its getting big!


----------



## sleecjr

Dont forget to book soon if you want to go. The camground is going to open soon. When it does it will book up fast.


----------



## Crawfish

Get those reservations in people.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

The CG is open now - if you want to make this one, make those reservations now - as Leon says...

See first post in this thread for more info.


----------



## Crawfish

Leon


----------



## sleecjr

. Get them quick they are filling up fast!!!!

Thanks for the bump Crawfish


----------



## zoomzoom8

do my eyes betray me???? Leon is posting here???


----------



## 3LEES

Gordon, your eyes are fine!

Leon even posted on the Southeastern Summer Rally at Topsail thread!


----------



## sleecjr

Bump!!! Better book soon if you want to go.


----------



## NC Outbacker

We just reserved a site, so we'll see you all there!!


----------



## tonka

NC Outbacker said:


> We just reserved a site, so we'll see you all there!!


Alrighty, neighbor!







Can't wait to meet y'all.


----------



## outbackmac

Has anyone been assigned a site number? dw and i are seriously thinking about making the trip. I emailed the park and she said they have openings


----------



## Crawfish

NC Outbacker said:


> Has anyone been assigned a site number? dw and i are seriously thinking about making the trip. I emailed the park and she said they have openings


Outbackmac, no one has been assigned a site number yet. Just tell Moonshine Creek CG you are with the "Outbackers Rally" and she will put you in a site with us.

Leon


----------



## beachbum

Count us in for this rally!







We called yesterday and got reservations creekside. We're coming in on Wednesday the 24th.

Linda (Mrs. Beachbum)


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard beachbum. Glad y'all are going to be able to make it. Looking forward to meeting y'all.

Leon


----------



## prevish gang

beachbum said:


> Count us in for this rally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We called yesterday and got reservations creekside. We're coming in on Wednesday the 24th.
> 
> Linda (Mrs. Beachbum)


This is some fantastic news!!!!

Darlene


----------



## outbackmac

Its official we will arrive on the 23rd for 5 nights and will be creekside as well. Kathy the host is a very sweet lady. I cant wait i do believe the only 1 ive meet is katrina and family. 
SOUNDS LIKE A PARTY


----------



## Crawfish

outbackmac said:


> Its official we will arrive on the 23rd for 5 nights and will be creekside as well. Kathy the host is a very sweet lady. I cant wait i do believe the only 1 ive meet is katrina and family.
> SOUNDS LIKE A PARTY


That's great outbackmac. Glad to hear you will be joining us. It's going to be a great rally.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

OK!! I'm in!!







October 21-28th, creekside. She said she would try to get me as close to the others, and gave me the deal that's pay for six, get 7th night free........said it was cheaper than with the Good Sam's discount. Signed up for the cable........think she said "six channels" for $2/day, and NO reception without it!!








Not much of a TV watcher, but if I can't sleep at night, I want something to make some noise, ya know? Looking forward to seeing all of you there!








Darlene


----------



## outbackmac

my wife has this whole week off i was wondering if there was any other campgrounds close to moonshine that we can check out ? any info would be great


----------



## sleecjr

sgalady said:


> my wife has this whole week off i was wondering if there was any other campgrounds close to moonshine that we can check out ? any info would be great


I am sure there are. Try useing this. Campground map. Just zoom in to the area you want.


----------



## campingnut18

hey jerry, welcome to the rally.
go to moonshine creeks web site. they had lots of info 
for sight seeing around that area.

if you want ,i know gatlingburg is not too far and cades cove if you want a day trip.
campingnut


----------



## tonka

outbackmac said:


> my wife has this whole week off i was wondering if there was any other campgrounds close to moonshine that we can check out ? any info would be great


Glad you can join us, can't wait to meet y'all!!









I use this website a lot: http://www.rv-clubs.us/rv_campgrounds.html

Just click on the state, this brings up the regions. Click on NC then you'll see the different regions. The first one is the mountains of course.







The closet towns to Moonshine Creek on this list is: Waynesville, Franklin, Bryson City and Cherokee isn't too far, nor is Maggie Valley.

Another CG is Mile High CG located on the Blue Ridge Pkwy between Maggie Valley and Cherokee. I couldn't find a website, but we have cruised through for a looksie. Wonderful and gorgeous sites!! Although there are no hookups, we are going to dry camp this one. The sites have views which warrant a dry camping experience.

I think you'll have no problem finding other CG's to check out.

See you in the fall!
Julie (Mrs. Tonka)


----------



## Crawfish

Leon


----------



## Jambalaya

Crawfish said:


> Leon


Ok, Leon, you bumped us into going. Reservations made today.


----------



## Crawfish

Jambalaya said:


> Ok, Leon, you bumped us into going. Reservations made today.


That's great Billy and Margaret. Glad yall are coming. See yall in Oct if not before.

Leon


----------



## fl_diesel

count us in also. Creek side Oct 25-28th (Thursday-Sunday). This whole work thing is really interfering with my camping schedule







.


----------



## FraTra

Thought about going (probably booked up now) but don't think I want to tow my 25RSS accross the mountains of north GA with my F150.


----------



## prevish gang

FraTra said:


> Thought about going (probably booked up now) but don't think I want to tow my 25RSS accross the mountains of north GA with my F150.


sounds like it's time for a new truck

Darlene (the other one)


----------



## mountainlady56

FraTra said:


> Thought about going (probably booked up now) but don't think I want to tow my 25RSS accross the mountains of north GA with my F150.


FraTra,
You probably wouldn't have a lot of trouble, depending on the route you took. My former truck (04 GMC Sierra 5.3L V8 3.73) probably would have done the job, as it had a HD towing pkg, as well. I think you could probably still get in, too!
I just got my confirmation thru the mail, but still no site #!
Darlene


----------



## fl_diesel

Here is a map of the campground:


----------



## W4DRR

Thanks Jon! You're the man!









Bob


----------



## freefaller25

we are looking into it. It would be a 7 hour drive with a 3-4 week old new baby....we are trying to decide if we should or if we are nuts for thinking about it...I e-mailed the campground to see if they have any sites left.

Dana


----------



## freefaller25

Ok, we have our reservation. We will be coming in Thursday night and leaving Sunday.

Dana, Tony, & boys


----------



## Crawfish

Great news Dana. Glad y'all are going to be able to make it.

Leon


----------



## outbackmac

jon you are the greatest. . i cant wait this is my first big rally to attend. Do we know how many campers were up to? if so what site #;s does everyone have?


----------



## Crawfish

outbackmac said:


> i cant wait this is my first big rally to attend. Do we know how many campers were up to? if so what site #;s does everyone have?


We have an ongoing list on the first post of the thread. It is updated with each new reservation made. As for site numbers, I think a few have been told what site they will be in but for the most we have not been told. When I called to the campground in the beginning she told me we will be placed all together as a group.

Leon


----------



## Wolfpackers

OK, we're in. Just made the reservation. They said they only had two sites left I could fit the 29fbhs on...why did they use a 29 in the model when it's 32 ft long?

Looking forward to our first rally and meeting you folks.

Leon, the lady at Moonshine would like to speak with "the leader" to see if we need the "meating house" (as it shows on the recent map from Jon) or anything special as they will be closing the campground after that weekend and will likely "pre-close" any facilities they think won't be needed while we are there.

I presume that would be you ?

Brent


----------



## Crawfish

Hey Brent, welcome aboard. I will call her tomorrow and get things organized with her. I will also check to see how many sites are left. I think we may have a few more thinking about going.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

The Robinsons are IN! They are squeezing us in somewhere. We will not be on the creek but we will be across the road from the creek. So, do they actually provide us some Moonshine when we check in? You know, purely to maintain the ambiance...

Reverie


----------



## need2mellowout

We'll be in Thursday and leaving Sunday. Looking forward to another rally.


----------



## Crawfish

Nick and Tony,

Glad to hear y'all will be there. We can just call this an extension of the summer rally. As for the moonshine, maybe Dave and Julie can find some somewhere up in those hills.










Leon


----------



## tonka

Crawfish said:


> Nick and Tony,
> 
> Glad to hear y'all will be there. We can just call this an extension of the summer rally. As for the moonshine, maybe Dave and Julie can find some somewhere up in those hills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


OH, we may have a source.







Only the "code" word around here is "cough medicine".


----------



## Jambalaya

Reverie said:


> The Robinsons are IN! They are squeezing us in somewhere. We will not be on the creek but we will be across the road from the creek. So, do they actually provide us some Moonshine when we check in? You know, purely to maintain the ambiance...
> 
> Reverie


Nick, we are looking for the flattest way up to NC from the Mobile area. I have been through Murphy NC and headed up through Nantahala Gorge too many times to remember. I really do not want to take Outback up and down that winding road if possible. If we head through Atlanta on 85 then 985 to Gainesville and then 23 through Toccoa and Clayton....then in NC stay with 23/441 and head up through Franklin to Dillsboro, will we avoid some of the switchbacks?

That was too convoluted....









Anyway, any assistance is most appreciated.

Billy


----------



## Reverie

Any length you can travel on the Interstate will knock off some of the switchbacks. No doubt, 441 is an adventure to drive while pulling a load. I grew up in Clarkesville, which is about where 441 starts to get interesting. Those long stretches beyond Murphy will really get your attention. I don't know what the best route will be but your route avoids some of the steep parts. I imagine the campground can give us some advice.

Reverie



Jambalaya said:


> The Robinsons are IN! They are squeezing us in somewhere. We will not be on the creek but we will be across the road from the creek. So, do they actually provide us some Moonshine when we check in? You know, purely to maintain the ambiance...
> 
> Reverie


Nick, we are looking for the flattest way up to NC from the Mobile area. I have been through Murphy NC and headed up through Nantahala Gorge too many times to remember. I really do not want to take Outback up and down that winding road if possible. If we head through Atlanta on 85 then 985 to Gainesville and then 23 through Toccoa and Clayton....then in NC stay with 23/441 and head up through Franklin to Dillsboro, will we avoid some of the switchbacks?

That was too convoluted....









Anyway, any assistance is most appreciated.

Billy
[/quote]


----------



## zoomzoom8

Yeah, I can't wait to pull the lodge through the Ocoee.....

I think the absolute flattest way is to go up around Knoxville and come down I40, then over to the campground.....


----------



## need2mellowout

Jambalaya said:


> Nick, we are looking for the flattest way up to NC from the Mobile area. I have been through Murphy NC and headed up through Nantahala Gorge too many times to remember. I really do not want to take Outback up and down that winding road if possible. If we head through Atlanta on 85 then 985 to Gainesville and then 23 through Toccoa and Clayton....then in NC stay with 23/441 and head up through Franklin to Dillsboro, will we avoid some of the switchbacks?
> 
> That was too convoluted....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, any assistance is most appreciated.
> 
> Billy


Billy, we have friends that flew into Atlanta and are currently in Waynesville. Family is supposed to drive them to our house this Saturday, but I'm going to try to pick them up instead.

If it works out, I'll take the 23/441 route and may even go by the campground. There's an outlet center along the way so Dulce can stretch her legs from the ride while shopping.









Tony


----------



## Jambalaya

zoomzoom8 said:


> Yeah, I can't wait to pull the lodge through the Ocoee.....
> 
> I think the absolute flattest way is to go up around Knoxville and come down I40, then over to the campground.....


Zoom, not a bad idea. May add miles but reduce stress.

Tony, its too bad mapquest does not have a Topo feature. Please do not go out of your way on that one, unless Dulce needs the retail therapy.

Thank you!

Billy


----------



## need2mellowout

Jambalaya said:


> Yeah, I can't wait to pull the lodge through the Ocoee.....
> 
> I think the absolute flattest way is to go up around Knoxville and come down I40, then over to the campground.....


Zoom, not a bad idea. May add miles but reduce stress.

Tony, its too bad mapquest does not have a Topo feature. Please do not go out of your way on that one, unless Dulce needs the retail therapy.

Thank you!

Billy
[/quote]

I'm doing the recon for my own peace of mind Billy. I haven't gone north with the OB into to the hills or mountains of North Georgia. I'll also be checking for trailer friendly gas stations.

I'm still a towing newbie with the insecurities.









Tony


----------



## Jambalaya

*"I'm doing the recon for my own peace of mind Billy. I haven't gone north with the OB into to the hills or mountains of North Georgia. I'll also be checking for trailer friendly gas stations.

I'm still a towing newbie with the insecurities."









Tony*

Tony that sounds great, if you have time stop in Dillard GA just before you cross over into NC.
Place there named the Dillard House. Dillard House web link

I remember good country cooking in family style atmosphere. I have heard it has grown some. Breakfast there rocks.

Don't worry Tony, I don't think I will never feel totally secure towing.


----------



## sleecjr

Jambalaya said:


> Tony that sounds great, if you have time stop in Dillard GA just before you cross over into NC.
> Place there named the Dillard House. Dillard House web link


Been there. Its great!


----------



## tonka

Just ate at the Dillard house last Wednesday!!







Yea, still good.







Unfortunately, we live too close to it. LOL

Tony, honk when y'all go by. When you cross over into NC and pass the Creamery (ice cream place) you're only a stones throw from our house.







BTW, you do need to stop and get an ice cream, they make it there and it sure is good. That is if you don't eat too much at the Dillard House.









Also, today, we drove on the Blue Ridge Pkwy up to Mt Pisgah Inn for lunch. Passed right by Moonshine Creek and thought, "wish we were campin'".

Julie (Mrs T)


----------



## Reverie

When I was a teenager I attended Rabun Gap - Nacoochee School, across from the Dillard House. I would occasionally work for the Dillard's performing chores, scrubbing the pool, stuff like that. They pay wasn't that good but the food was outstanding!

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

we are up to 22 campers this rally.
man i cant wait for another rally.gordon may need help to keep the drinks flowing..
looks like we are in bad need of a rally MASTER for this trip.

anyone up for it?









campingnut


----------



## outbackmac

HELP There has to be someone from up north of the ohio river that wants to make this ride. What did i get myself into? Oh well i guess i have fun anyway, how can i not with this party group.


----------



## old_tidefan

Executive decision has been made (by the boss) that we will be going to this rally if there are still sites available. We will call tomorrow...Anyone know if there are any left?

Tidefan


----------



## mountainlady56

Ernie, I think there are some sites still available. Hope you get in!! Looking forward to seeing you there!!
Darlene


----------



## sleecjr

Good to see more people signing up!! Its gonna be great!


----------



## outbackmac

safe to say were busting at the seems on this one


----------



## old_tidefan

We are in....site 33 (i think a little away from the group but that is where she could get us....)

See you there









Tidefan


----------



## outbackmac

how many have been asigned a site?


----------



## Crawfish

outbackmac said:


> how many have been asigned a site?


I don't know how many have been assigned a site number yet, but if you told them you were with the Outbackers, then we will be all together if possible. Some might have to be separated from the group due to size of their trailers, me included.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> how many have been asigned a site?


I don't know how many have been assigned a site number yet, but if you told them you were with the Outbackers, then we will be all together if possible. Some might have to be separated from the group due to size of their trailers, me included.

Leon








[/quote]
I told them mine was a 31' and she said she would put me on the creek. What size did you tell her yours was? I didn't give her the actual size of 34'.







I wasn't assigned a site number, yet, but DID get a confirmation card in the mail.








Darlene


----------



## outbackmac

Ditto i alao received a card in the mail. I told her i have a 28 foot trailer and asjed for creek sidw.


----------



## campingnut18

HI GANG. well i did a recon to moonshine creek this weekend.

yes the sites are very small. not too many sites to park camper and tv together.
glad we all like each other. sites are very close together.
a few things they told me .

1.NO FIRE WOOD FROM OUT OF STATE. nc had bug problem i will look into getting some
close to the campground later this summer.

2.we have the meeting place for our pot luck that saturday night.
it has 2 new gas grills we can use. will have to pay $5.00 for the gas in them.
meeting place has about tables to seat about 30 people.
it has lights full kitchen but its open on all sides.
need heaters to heat it that night.
meeting place has an outside place for a big fire. \
we can all hang out at the meeting place for the fire.

3.bath houses are clean but aged.

i will post clear directions and a few pictures i took.
i have all the site numbers for the group.but did not get names with each site.
they were too busy.
dont call her for your site numbers please. 
thanks, lamar


----------



## Jambalaya

campingnut18 said:


> HI GANG. well i did a recon to moonshine creek this weekend.
> 
> yes the sites are very small. not too many sites to park camper and tv together.
> glad we all like each other. sites are very close together.
> a few things they told me .
> 
> 1.NO FIRE WOOD FROM OUT OF STATE. nc had bug problem i will look into getting some
> close to the campground later this summer.
> 
> 2.we have the meeting place for our pot luck that saturday night.
> it has 2 new gas grills we can use. will have to pay $5.00 for the gas in them.
> meeting place has about tables to seat about 30 people.
> it has lights full kitchen but its open on all sides.
> need heaters to heat it that night.
> meeting place has an outside place for a big fire. \
> we can all hang out at the meeting place for the fire.
> 
> 3.bath houses are clean but aged.
> 
> i will post clear directions and a few pictures i took.
> i have all the site numbers for the group.but did not get names with each site.
> they were too busy.
> dont call her for your site numbers please.
> thanks, lamar


Lamar, what route did you take and how were the road grades on your drive?
We got a confirm card as well but no site assignment was on it.

How well stocked was that kitchen?

Happy 4th yall. Have to go now and tend to the ribs.









Take care,

Billy


----------



## outbackmac

heaters who need heaters we need more liquid anti freeze

Hay thanks for the information mighty nice of you. I look forward to seeing the pictures u took.


----------



## mountainlady56

Lamar,
Thanks for literally "going the distance" for us!! I understood from you post that it has a full kitchen but is open on all sides?? It's gonna be cold! We'll have to all chip in for firewood. At least we don't have to worry about doing all the cooking in our little stoves.
Glad you've got good directions.........I was writing Julie that I've been thinking about/worrying about the best route to take to get up there. I remember going with my grandparents up in NC and the road making basically a U-turn - you could look over to the left and see the road you just were on!! I remember primarily going up 441.
I'm really looking forward to this rally and taking it easy, sitting around a campfire.........I keep hoping it's gonna happen like TOMORROW!! I'm ready to go!!







Of course, I guess you saw on the other site that I've got to replace my steps before I go ANYWHERE!!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

leon will post pictures here for me today. 
i just cant get them to work well.
as i see it, the best way from south of atlanta would be go north i-85 to 985
take 441 north to 23/74 . the campground is north of sylva nc at mile marker 93 turn right.

(ATTN DAVE dont come in after dark unless you can see very well.
the drive-way is very small and trees all around. road is very close to camp sites and parking TV is very limited.
all the road were 4 lane most of the way. some small hills but nothing too bad.

wal-mart is about 15 miles south of cg. yes nick a wal-mart
small stores are 5-7 miles .
the campground has a nice little store , but she told me we are going the last weekend they are open.
so she will not restock the store. so when its gone its gone.
they sell ice,fire wood and propane gas.

the campground is a good base camp for day trips all over western nc.

one thing i forgot we have sites 1-3,5-12,14-20, 23,25,28. 
not sure who's on what but she worked it all out with the size of your camper.
dont call and ask what site.

cant wait to freeze my buns off, lamar


----------



## campingnut18

From the MRS CN18:







The kitchen isn't ANYTHING like Topsail. It is a hillbilly makeshift pavillion cover but will do for the purposes. It has a full size frig, sink and two brand new gas grills. There are like 4-6 large picnic tables in the eatin area.

We were visitin the parents nearby this weekend so you guys don't think we're crazy to go all the way up just to check it out... I'm afraid it is very possible that it could be VERY cold this last weekend of October so we may have to check into getting a truckload of some firewood from the locals. Would everyone be willing to pitch in for that?









Carmen


----------



## W4DRR

campingnut18 said:


> It is a hillbilly makeshift pavillion cover but will do for the purposes.


Carmen, Nick will get the Hillbilly Anti-defamation League after you.









Bob


----------



## campingnut18

bob she not worried..
her mom and dad are brother and sister









just kidding folks....


----------



## mountainlady56

Don't worry, Lamar. I've personally dealt with "hillbillies" (Jimmy's dad [deceased] and his family). Now, Jimmy's a little "hillbilly" despite my best efforts!!







BUT, I love him!!







Hillbillies are nice people, as long as you don't get them "riled up" and they haven't drank too much "cough syrup" (shine with peppermint candy in it!).








You're right, possibly, about it being very cold. We go to the N GA mountains, the week of Christmas for the last two years, and it is VERY COLD, then!! You guys don't forget to bring some foam insulation for you water hoses, just in case. I carry some all the time.
Glad to know 441's better than when I went up it as a young adult, last. Julie sent me an e-mail verifying that, and, now we've been reassured by Lamar, too. 
Thanks, again, for the update, Lamar!!
Darlene


----------



## tonka

Hillbilly? I guess now I resemble that remark. Before I was a *******, so I assume since I've moved to the mountains, I am now a hillbilly. There ain't that much difference. LOL

As for the firewood, David and I will see what we've got around here. We've felled some trees over at the property where we're building, but I don't know what kind they are. Also, I don't know how long the wood needs to season. Either way we'll pick up something somewhere. Anybody got a hydraulic splitter? LOL Just teasing. I'll make David split the old fashion way, with the axe!









Thanks Lamar for the recon and I really hate we couldn't hook up with y'all. I'm still not feeling 100%, but slowly and surely in about a week I'll feel almost human. Thanks for calling and checking on us.
















Take care and all of you camping..... be careful and have fun

Julie (Mrs. T)


----------



## Crawfish

Here are some of the pictures Lamar took while on Recon of Moonshine Creek Campground.


















































It's going to be a great rally.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Thanks, Leon, for posting the pics. Looks like we'll be just fine, Lamar. That "open-air" dining hall with the grills looks great, and looks like there are some pretty nice-size rigs parked in there, as well. Looks like the sites are pretty level, which is a BIG plus. Besides.........we all like each other!








Darlene


----------



## tonka

Now I'm kinda worried about the sites being so close. David and Tonka (the dog) both snore, LOUDLY!









Oh well, if its cold maybe everyone will be running the heat and that will drown em out. LOL


----------



## Crawfish

tonka said:


> David and Tonka (the dog) both snore, LOUDLY!


Julie, when I was in the military, I am not going to tell you what we did to people who snored.









Leon


----------



## Reverie

[/quote]

Carmen, Nick will get the Hillbilly Anti-defamation League after you.









Bob
[/quote]

As I was tellin' my wife, "Sis, these people think we'uns are a bunch of unedjecated, homerseksual rapin', inbread, rickets-infected, no-counts. That aint fair. I never have had rickets..."

Reverie
(That's French, ya' know. For "Wanderer". Like, "I wanderer when I can Go Kampin' Again.)


----------



## need2mellowout

campingnut18 said:


> as i see it, the best way from south of atlanta would be go north i-85 to 985
> take 441 north to 23/74 . the campground is north of sylva nc at mile marker 93 turn right.
> 
> (ATTN DAVE dont come in after dark unless you can see very well.
> the drive-way is very small and trees all around. road is very close to camp sites and parking TV is very limited.


I took that route Saturday and even a novice like myself isn't too worried about the road grade. There is some road widening taking place as you get close to NC and if the construction is finished before October it will be even better. Even if it isn't it shouldn't be a problem.

I am a little concerned with geting into the campground and backing into some of he sites. The entrance is very tight for a trailer coming in and one leaving at the same time. However, we're coming in late and on a odd day (Thursday). As far as backng in I will just have to take it slow. We also got the card and no site number, but we did tell them about our rear slide.

As for the sites being close together it just means we have less far to walk to get together with y'all









Billy thanks for suggesting the Dillard House the food was awesome. We had lunch and still had plenty of leftovers for dinner. I certainly regained some of the Topsail weight that I had lost.

Julie we stopped at the Creamery and have to say I haven't had ice cream that good in years. I was trying to see how to park the trailer for October so we can get some more.


----------



## outbackmac

when is everyone arriving? we will be arriving on tuesday. anyone else getting in that early?


----------



## sleecjr

outbackmac said:


> when is everyone arriving? we will be arriving on tuesday. anyone else getting in that early?


I will be there Sunday, I think Crawfish will be as well.


----------



## Jambalaya

need2mellowout said:


> as i see it, the best way from south of atlanta would be go north i-85 to 985
> take 441 north to 23/74 . the campground is north of sylva nc at mile marker 93 turn right.
> 
> (ATTN DAVE dont come in after dark unless you can see very well.
> the drive-way is very small and trees all around. road is very close to camp sites and parking TV is very limited.


I took that route Saturday and even a novice like myself isn't too worried about the road grade. There is some road widening taking place as you get close to NC and if the construction is finished before October it will be even better. Even if it isn't it shouldn't be a problem.

I am a little concerned with geting into the campground and backing into some of he sites. The entrance is very tight for a trailer coming in and one leaving at the same time. However, we're coming in late and on a odd day (Thursday). As far as backng in I will just have to take it slow. We also got the card and no site number, but we did tell them about our rear slide.

As for the sites being close together it just means we have less far to walk to get together with y'all









Billy thanks for suggesting the Dillard House the food was awesome. We had lunch and still had plenty of leftovers for dinner. I certainly regained some of the Topsail weight that I had lost.

Julie we stopped at the Creamery and have to say I haven't had ice cream that good in years. I was trying to see how to park the trailer for October so we can get some more.
[/quote]

Sounds like you had a smooth trip Tony. Lamar had a good report on that route as well. I guess double verification is enough for me! Its Outbacker Tested and proven. Thanks for the report! I am glad you liked the Dillard House. It has been several years since I have been up the east side of Nawth GA.








We plan on hitting the Creamery on the way up this fall!

Take care.

Billy


----------



## Rollrs45

Just booked my site...... I was surprised they had something available. We'll be staying Wednesday the 24th through Sunday 27th. As of now she advised me we'll be on site 37 next to the creek. Looking forward to meeting some of you!

Mike


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard Rollrs45. There are a few of us that will be coming in early to enjoy the beauty. Me and DW will be pulling in on the 19th and leaving on the 28th. Looking forward to seeing you guys.

Leon


----------



## Rollrs45

Crawfish said:


> Welcome aboard Rollrs45. There are a few of us that will be coming in early to enjoy the beauty. Me and DW will be pulling in on the 19th and leaving on the 28th. Looking forward to seeing you guys.
> 
> Leon


I can't wait!! I'll be hauling up the bike as well and I plan on hitting those beautiful roads. See you then!

Mike


----------



## beachbum

About those pictures....you just shot one end of the pull-through, right?? I mean, I can back up the "roo and all, but, this just might be the trip DW learns how to back up a trailer. After reading about the heat at the Zion Rally, being a little chilly and standing around a fire does not sound so bad. We did that at the Easter Rally in Va Beach, where IT SNOWED the day before Easter. For now though, it is beach weather and we are hoping/planning for some weekend trips to Hatteras.
david









PS--Oh yeah, we're bringing our bikes too....the Murrays


----------



## campingnut18

welcome the new guys.
if you want to ride the road of your life. take 129 TAIL OF THE DRAGON
out of robinsville ,nc over to maryville,tn.
116 curves in 11 miles.
its not too far from moonshine .i can give you all the info.
lAMAR


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> welcome the new guys.
> if you want to ride the road of your life. take 129 TAIL OF THE DRAGON
> out of robinsville ,nc over to maryville,tn.
> 116 curves in 11 miles.
> its not too far from moonshine .i can give you all the info.
> lAMAR


Lamar, there's a road similar to that just south of Cherokee, NC, that says "Atlanta" then the mileage, and it seemed like it would be a shortcut to me, many, many moons ago in my younger days!! OMG!! Thought I was gonna be carsick, NO where to turn around, local Yay-hoos passing me on curves that I'm white-knuckling it at 35 MPH!! Finally got to the end of it, after over an hour of this and got on an interstate that said "ATLANTA" even further!!







My, then, husband would not let me forget that one for a LONG time!!








Darlene


----------



## tonka

Another awesome ride for the bikes is the Cherohala Skyway; goes from Robbinsville, NC to Tellico Plains, TN. Be sure to not miss the falls at the end of this ride. Just seeing them is worth the trip.









http://www.cherohala.com/

Julie (Mrs. T)


----------



## Rollrs45

Maybe we can get a little bike rally going at the same time.







So many choices..... so little time.

Mike


----------



## campingnut18

if i were a bike rider i would do TAIL OF THE DRAGON.
its known world wide .
its so bad they have about 1-2 person each weekend hurt riding the trail.
its safe if you know what your doing and dont hot dog the hills.

lamar


----------



## sleecjr

I am thinking about bringing my cooker,( think 21 lbs of Boston butt for one of the dinners ) but i have lots of questions about bears. The cooker stays hot for a very long time. It also takes a long time to clean up. Most of the time i don't clean it until the next day. I have heard this is a big no no. I want to bring it, but i don't want a bear in my site! What do you think?


----------



## Jambalaya

sleecjr said:


> I am thinking about bringing my cooker,( think 21 lbs of Boston butt for one of the dinners ) but i have lots of questions about bears. The cooker stays hot for a very long time. It also takes a long time to clean up. Most of the time i don't clean it until the next day. I have heard this is a big no no. I want to bring it, but i don't want a bear in my site! What do you think?


Lee, I personally think its an awesome idea. I have been cooking at campgrounds all over the smokies for 40+ years and have never encountered a bear. Though I have had kitchens raided by raccoons.

I say email the campground folks and ask them their thoughts. I can just smell those butts roasting!









Take care,
Billy


----------



## Crawfish

Bring it on Lee. The rest of us will fight off the bears for "21lbs of Boston Butt".









Leon


----------



## Paul and Amy

Hello everyone, not only am I new to the site, but I am a new OUTBACK owner getting my new camper from Lakeshore (thanks to several people on this site helping me) on 7/20. Yippy, WoooHooo.....







Anyways, I have also signed up to go to the Rally at Moonshine Campground in from October 26 to 29th, never been to a Rally before. I will be staying at Moonshine Labor Day weekend too. What do you all do at the Rally's.......


----------



## old_tidefan

LabbyCampers said:


> Hello everyone, not only am I new to the site, but I am a new OUTBACK owner getting my new camper from Lakeshore (thanks to several people on this site helping me) on 7/20. Yippy, WoooHooo.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I have also signed up to go to the Rally at Moonshine Campground in from October 26 to 29th, never been to a Rally before. I will be staying at Moonshine Labor Day weekend too. What do you all do at the Rally's.......


People can elaborate but...basically we talk, eat, and then talk and eat some more







It's a good time with lots of good people.


----------



## 3LEES

tidefan said:


> Hello everyone, not only am I new to the site, but I am a new OUTBACK owner getting my new camper from Lakeshore (thanks to several people on this site helping me) on 7/20. Yippy, WoooHooo.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I have also signed up to go to the Rally at Moonshine Campground in from October 26 to 29th, never been to a Rally before. I will be staying at Moonshine Labor Day weekend too. What do you all do at the Rally's.......


People can elaborate but...basically we talk, eat, and then talk and eat some more







It's a good time with lots of good people.
[/quote]

Don't forget...some indulge in delicious adult beverages


----------



## Paul and Amy

That sounds cool......pot luck stuff? Can't wait, I missed camping. I haven't done it since DisneyWorld 1983 when my parents sold their camper.







see ya all there. Anything else you all bring that I wouldn't normally while camping.


----------



## campingnut18

Don't worry, Wal-Mart is always on someone's agenda ... and it is less than 15 miles away. Typically, each family just brings a side dish, meat, and/or desert for potluck. I'm assuming that we will also do the typical $10 white elephant exchange if you're interested. The funnier, the better.

Will you be hauling from Blue Ridge? The OShields & WD4RR may be going the same route as they are in the same area.

Carmen


----------



## sleecjr

Does any one have the GPS location for this place? I have looked on Google earth for ever and cant find it. Google earth has it, but not in the correct spot.


----------



## Paul and Amy

campingnut18 said:


> Don't worry, Wal-Mart is always on someone's agenda ... and it is less than 15 miles away. Typically, each family just brings a side dish, meat, and/or desert for potluck. I'm assuming that we will also do the typical $10 white elephant exchange if you're interested. The funnier, the better.
> 
> Will you be hauling from Blue Ridge? The OShields & WD4RR may be going the same route as they are in the same area.
> 
> Carmen


Yes we will be coming from the blue ridge area. We are not quite shore how to get there, or how long of a trip it will be when pulling the tt.


----------



## prevish gang

LabbyCampers said:


> Don't worry, Wal-Mart is always on someone's agenda ... and it is less than 15 miles away. Typically, each family just brings a side dish, meat, and/or desert for potluck. I'm assuming that we will also do the typical $10 white elephant exchange if you're interested. The funnier, the better.
> 
> Will you be hauling from Blue Ridge? The OShields & WD4RR may be going the same route as they are in the same area.
> 
> Carmen


Yes we will be coming from the blue ridge area. We are not quite shore how to get there, or how long of a trip it will be when pulling the tt.
[/quote]

Glad to have you LabbyCampers. I am really looking forward to this rally since I can meet so many of the Southeasterners.

Darlene


----------



## W4DRR

sleecjr said:


> Does any one have the GPS location for this place? I have looked on Google earth for ever and cant find it. Google earth has it, but not in the correct spot.


Lee, we checked out the campground this weekend while passing through the area. I took a GPS reading while parked in front of the bathhouse/laundry building (across from site #23 on the campground map).
Here is what I got: 35 degrees, 24.778' N and 83 degrees, 05.830' W
Or, converted to just degrees, 35.4129666 N, 83.0971666 W.
Hope this helps.

Bob


----------



## outbackmac

This rally grows everyday it seems. 
We cant make our minds up if we want to go to g burg or nashville the weekend brfore coming to the rally.
If any of you have suggestions please post.


----------



## campingnut18

hi jerry,
i dont know much about nashville.

but gatlinburg we do. 
they have 100's of campgrounds.
1000's of things to do for adults and kids too.
and millions of places to shop.

let me know if you need more info.

campingnut18


----------



## outbackmac

just got word from jim and donna and we are in site #18

We will in all likely be kidless for this raly. any info on c grounds would be nice we would like to see cades cove so anything close


----------



## W4DRR

As I mentioned in a previous post, we did a recon on Moonshine Creek this past weekend. The sites are fairly close, but I don't think there will be any problems. Also, the road is narrow in the campground, and some of the sites may require some precise maneuvering getting in and out. But for the most part, it was a nice place, and the facilities, though old, seemed clean and well maintained. And for those who care, our Verizon cellphones seemed to get adequate signal there.
This also gave us the opportunity to check the route up there from N Georgia. We traveled up I-575 (which becomes 5-515) up to Blue Ridge, then got on State Rt 60 up to US74, just across the North Carolina line near Murphy. We stayed on 74 all the way to the campground. There were only a couple of places where the road narrowed to 2-lanes. The longest stretch was along the Nantahala River where it was a slow go for a few miles.
The best part of this route, since if follows the "grain" of the mountains, there are no serious climbs or descents. You pretty much follow a valley all the way up.

Bob


----------



## outbackmac

Does anyone have a map of the campground? I thought i saw one but now i cant find it.


----------



## W4DRR

outbackmac said:


> Does anyone have a map of the campground? I thought i saw one but now i cant find it.


fl_diesel posted a map back on page 8 of this thread.

Bob


----------



## Rollrs45

Two questions:

Is anyone going to assign the types of dishes everyone should bring to the potluck, or are we sticking to the true meaning of potluck and you never know what you'll get? Don't want 25 desserts showing up (well, that may not be that bad!!!)

Second, does anyone know what sites they're on??? I know some of you were assigned a site but others said they were not given one. Maybe we should post the sites if we know them.........we'll be on site 37.

Mike


----------



## Crawfish

What we do at southeastern rallies is to bring what you plan to fix for your family and maybe a little more. Then we put it all together for one meal. We try to cook the meat all together as a group and the sides are made before hand. But if some would like to start a list, we can.

As for the site numbers, some people were given their site numbers and some were not. The campground told Campingnut18 they really didn't want everybody contacting them about their site numbers because they were to busy running day to day operations. The campground did insure Lamar that all the Outbackers will be together as a group, but as for who is next to who I do not know. I do not even know which site I will be in, but I do know I will be with a great bunch of Outbackers.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> The campground did insure Lamar that all the Outbackers will be together as a group.


Given the number of people attending and the number of available sites, it would be impossible NOT to put us all together. I think we have consumed all the available sites. The few, if any, who are not with our group will think a plague of Outbacks (and our one token Rockwood) has descended on the campground.

Bob


----------



## campingnut18

hi mike 
what leon said is all true.
what i was told we have sites like 2- up to the high 20's.(something like that.)

with this campground we will all be very close together.








im sure someone will start a list for the potluck soon.
with it being winter














here
im thinking of a warm peach cobbler and brunswick stew 
in my dutch ovens.
























lamar


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> with it being winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here
> im thinking of a warm peach cobbler and brunswick stew
> in my dutch ovens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamar


Brunswick stew?








Now that is a good idea. Since me and DW will be there for a few days I think I might just cook up a pot of Brunswick stew for us.

Leon


----------



## Jambalaya

campingnut18 said:


> hi mike
> what leon said is all true.
> what i was told we have sites like 2- up to the high 20's.(something like that.)
> 
> with this campground we will all be very close together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im sure someone will start a list for the potluck soon.
> with it being winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here
> im thinking of a warm peach cobbler and brunswick stew
> in my dutch ovens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamar


Lamar, you know Lee was talking about cooking 21lbs of Pork Butt. That would be a good start. Nothing like pig meat in the fall with the crisp cool air. By the way, I ate some homemade peach cobbler last week, man it was good. Would have been better if I were not sweating from the heat.










Billy


----------



## Paul and Amy

Hey all, my husband didn't know how to get there to Moonshine (he doesn't know how to leave Blue Ridge), but I the studier of all maps do.....W4DRR knows correctly. Go 575 to 515 (through Blue Ridge) take a left toward Mineral Bluff on Highway 60 then make right on Hgwy Spur 60 to Murphy then follow signs on up to Andrews up to Sylvia to Balsam, then after that I am going to find Moonshine. Paul and I will be staying at the Moonshine on Labor Day weekend (he is already dreading the small sites mentioned as I refuse to drive the prize possesion truck with the prize possession trailer). I can let you know more after staying there 3 days.....

I can't wait to great, meet, laugh and enjoy company with all you who have been wonderful and a wealth of information in our new journey as old/new campers.....


----------



## sleecjr

W4DRR said:


> Lamar, you know Lee was talking about cooking 21lbs of Pork Butt. That would be a good start. Nothing like pig meat in the fall with the crisp cool air.
> Billy


I emailed the campground and asked about leaving the cooker out. Still waiting on a reply. 21lbs of butt is good.







400 lbs of bear is bad!


----------



## campingnut18

lee i dont think bears will be the issue.
it will be getting all the outbackers to leave the table at your site
so you can go to sleep....
















after cooking all that good food we may stay all weekend.

lamar


----------



## Paul and Amy

Paul went hunting last year for dear, turned around and a bear was charging him. I don't like hunting, but am still waiting on my registered Bear Rug. somewhere I have a brochure on how to get rid of bears and not to attracked them....need to find it.....so NO BEAR, don't like hunting.


----------



## mountainlady56

LabbyCampers said:


> Paul went hunting last year for dear, turned around and a bear was charging him. I don't like hunting, but am still waiting on my registered Bear Rug. somewhere I have a brochure on how to get rid of bears and not to attracked them....need to find it.....so NO BEAR, don't like hunting.


I'm not too fond of bears up close and personal, myself. Looked up bear repellant, and it was advertising MACE!! Well, we all know MACE has one of two effects.........one, the bear skampers off, or TWO(!) the bear gets p/o'd and decides your his next meal, for SURE!!








My first husband bought a bear rug off E-bay (I think he was their top buyer while he was still alive)........paid $100 for shipping!!







No, I wasn't still married to him at the time, thank GOD!








Darlene


----------



## outbackmac

While on the topic of bears i have a question When we camp i bring a portable fridge that i set outside to keep my beverages cold does anyone see this being a problem?


----------



## Rollrs45

W4DRR said:


> The campground did insure Lamar that all the Outbackers will be together as a group.


Given the number of people attending and the number of available sites, it would be impossible NOT to put us all together. I think we have consumed all the available sites. The few, if any, who are not with our group will think a plague of Outbacks (and our one token Rockwood) has descended on the campground.

Bob
[/quote]

I don't think we'll all be together. I was told I was in site 37. It's probably because I waited so long to make my reservations. No problems though, I have two legs and will travel for good food.









Mike


----------



## campingnut18

hey jerry , that time of year you can keep the drinks outside.
it's going to be very cold....


----------



## W4DRR

campingnut18 said:


> hey jerry , that time of year you can keep the drinks outside.
> it's going to be very cold....


Especially, considering the elevation of the campground is 3200'


----------



## tonka

Lamar, you are so funny. In almost every post you've commented on how cold







its gonna be. LOL

IMHO, its not _that_ bad. Well, again that is my opinion. Some of us "mid-age" women may welcome the coolness.









David will most likely be under two blankets and I'll be without blankets, windows open and fan going.








He may be asking to come over to your TT. LOL

I just had to tease you, never knew you and David had that cold naturedness in common.

See ya
Jules


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> hey jerry , that time of year you can keep the drinks outside.
> it's going to be very cold....


Reminds me of a trip to Columbus, Ohio, one Thanksgiving, and it was snowing. We left the drinks in the trunk of the car the whole time.......no cooler needed. They were icy cold!!
Darlene


----------



## Jambalaya

Lamar, I have watched with great interest as you continue to tout the cold climate in NC. I would offer perhaps a comparison study of the various comfort foods of southern origin; the purpose of said study would be to determine their relative efficacy in assuaging your hypothermic innards.









One of the days there, perhaps the first, I will cook either Chicken Sauce Piquant or Firehouse Jambalaya. Both are guaranteed to make your face sweat, your scalp itch, cure the common cold and simply make you feel good. The claims of renewed follicular activity (hair growth) are unsubstantiated by the FDA and cannot be used here.

I also want to closely study the comparative effects of the Brunswick Stew that Leon has offered to cook. I am quite delighted that an Alabamian is going to cook a dish and feed it to a bunch of Georgians; the Georgians who by rights claim primacy over the genesis of Brunswick Stew, a claim not totally uncontested by some recalcitrant Virginians. This will be interesting to watch, and of course, eat.

The main problem is that DW has me on a diet program to eliminate all of the weight I found at Topsail 07. This is an arduous task indeed. However, I should be in good form for the culinary challenge in October.

Does any Outbacker cook a mean pot of Burgoo? Perhaps we can add that to the list.

Billy


----------



## Reverie

I was told that I would not be right next to all of the other Outbackers but would be close. As for an outdoor 'fridge, no problem. Now, to address the bear issue:

I have camped in those mountains since I was ten and can tell you I have never met a bear face to face. HOWEVER! There is always a first time. For that possibility I pack a kit called "Nike and Nabisco". If I see a bear I'm slipping on my sneakers and run like heck, throwing cookies out left and right, just like a fighter jet ejects flares, to lure the bear away. If he still chases me, I would have been a goner anyway. If he stops, I'm OK.

Reverie


----------



## freefaller25

They wouldn't give us a site # either, but said we wouldn't be beside everyone, but that we would be close to the pavillion.


----------



## Paul and Amy

I made reservations, early this weekend. Told them I was an Outbacker and they didn't respond that I wouldn' be with y'all. Oh well, guess I will know when I get my response. I, a middle age woman, am looking forward to the 0 degree weather. My house remains chilly in the winter with the fire place only. Funny story, when we lived in FL Paul kept the airconditioner on at 60 at all times. The girls and I would always have long johns and sweatshirts on even in the mid summer. Well moving to GA, having my hysterectomy, I like it a lot cooler then that. so now, in the winter, I sleep with no comforter and the window open at 40 degrees with Paul freezing under comforters.


----------



## Crawfish

Jambalaya said:


> Lamar, I have watched with great interest as you continue to tout the cold climate in NC. I would offer perhaps a comparison study of the various comfort foods of southern origin; the purpose of said study would be to determine their relative efficacy in assuaging your hypothermic innards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the days there, perhaps the first, I will cook either Chicken Sauce Piquant or Firehouse Jambalaya. Both are guaranteed to make your face sweat, your scalp itch, cure the common cold and simply make you feel good. The claims of renewed follicular activity (hair growth) are unsubstantiated by the FDA and cannot be used here.
> 
> I also want to closely study the comparative effects of the Brunswick Stew that Leon has offered to cook. I am quite delighted that an Alabamian is going to cook a dish and feed it to a bunch of Georgians; the Georgians who by rights claim primacy over the genesis of Brunswick Stew, a claim not totally uncontested by some recalcitrant Virginians. This will be interesting to watch, and of course, eat.
> 
> The main problem is that DW has me on a diet program to eliminate all of the weight I found at Topsail 07. This is an arduous task indeed. However, I should be in good form for the culinary challenge in October.
> 
> Does any Outbacker cook a mean pot of Burgoo? Perhaps we can add that to the list.
> 
> Billy


Billy, you make me hungry every time you post.









Leon


----------



## Paul and Amy

You all must be really good cooks. I don't like to cook and hate red meat (except an occasional cheeseburger). But my husband loves to cook BBQ and eat red meat. Okay, when you all figure a menu out let me know so I can add and help.


----------



## Crawfish

LabbyCampers said:


> Okay, when you all figure a menu out let me know so I can add and help.


Amy, just keep checking this thread and we will start a menu a little later on. We try and match the menu with the time of year.

Leon


----------



## tonka

Crawfish said:


> Okay, when you all figure a menu out let me know so I can add and help.


Amy, just keep checking this thread and we will start a menu a little later on. We try and match the menu with the time of year.

Leon








[/quote]

OH, well, Leon....... to match the time of year.......do you think we'd be asking too much of Lemur to have him sit outside and make us some homemade icecream?!


----------



## old_tidefan

tonka said:


> Okay, when you all figure a menu out let me know so I can add and help.


Amy, just keep checking this thread and we will start a menu a little later on. We try and match the menu with the time of year.

Leon








[/quote]

OH, well, Leon....... to match the time of year.......do you think we'd be asking too much of Lemur to have him sit outside and make us some homemade icecream?!















[/quote]

I actually think they may want to do it...You remember how much he and Tommy were sweating making it at Logan's landing? That may be the job to have up there if it gets really cold


----------



## mountainlady56

"I also want to closely study the comparative effects of the Brunswick Stew that Leon has offered to cook. I am quite delighted that an Alabamian is going to cook a dish and feed it to a bunch of Georgians; the Georgians who by rights claim primacy over the genesis of Brunswick Stew, a claim not totally uncontested by some recalcitrant Virginians. This will be interesting to watch, and of course, eat."......Billy

Hmmm.........wonder if Leon's gonna make it with squirrels and hoghead??? My first mo-in-law had a recipe book that had those "meats" in there.














It was like 100 years old!! Haven't made Brunswick Stew in years, but when I finished, I had a washpot full. Even parts chicken, roast beef and pork boiled til tender, then chopped, etc.
I noticed chili wasn't mentioned..........wonder why?







You know when it's chilly, you're supposed to make chili!!
Billy, I'm like Leon...........everytime you post something you make me hungry!! How am I ever supposed to lose any weight like that?? Your wife has you on a leash, there, as far as food, but I'm left to my own means!!








And the vocabulary you use, just makes it sound that much better!!







What's a girl to do??















Darlene


----------



## Paul and Amy

sgalady said:


> "I also want to closely study the comparative effects of the Brunswick Stew that Leon has offered to cook. I am quite delighted that an Alabamian is going to cook a dish and feed it to a bunch of Georgians; the Georgians who by rights claim primacy over the genesis of Brunswick Stew, a claim not totally uncontested by some recalcitrant Virginians. This will be interesting to watch, and of course, eat."......Billy
> 
> Hmmm.........wonder if Leon's gonna make it with squirrels and hoghead??? My first mo-in-law had a recipe book that had those "meats" in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was like 100 years old!! Haven't made Brunswick Stew in years, but when I finished, I had a washpot full. Even parts chicken, roast beef and pork boiled til tender, then chopped, etc.
> I noticed chili wasn't mentioned..........wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know when it's chilly, you're supposed to make chili!!
> Billy, I'm like Leon...........everytime you post something you make me hungry!! How am I ever supposed to lose any weight like that?? Your wife has you on a leash, there, as far as food, but I'm left to my own means!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the vocabulary you use, just makes it sound that much better!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a girl to do??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Just don't like anything that had mooed while alive or when you poke it it still bleeds. Well my moo-in-law didn't have that kinda stuff you talked about, heck, she wasn't even a good cook. How about deer meat, does anyone like deer meat besides Paul and the girls in my family. Deer burgers, deer ribs, deer roast oh yeh, I just think of the movie "My Cousin Vinnie" when Marisa Tormei is talking to Joe Pesci about hunting deer and now you know what I say to Paul everytime he goes and hunts. Chicken and cheese for me with a mediterrian/greek kick for me. Deserts are my favorite thing to do, magic cookie bars, caramel almonds, blackberry sour cream pie, chocolate chip cookies, dutch apple pie, 3 day cocunut cake, strawberry-rhubarb pie, hershey cake, chocolate pecan piet, okay - stop I am hungry got to go.


----------



## outbackmac

O k iam the northerner in the group we can make a bg pot of what we call CINCINNATI style chili and maybe even bring some Skyline chili which is famous here in cincinnati. 
Iam feeling lke the outcast of this rally maybe i should change my home town for this rally HA HA

Maybe as we outbackers get our site # they could be posted at the begining of this thread also the arrival dates of each outbacker


----------



## Crawfish

outbackmac said:


> O k iam the northerner in the group we can make a bg pot of what we call CINCINNATI style chili and maybe even bring some Skyline chili which is famous here in cincinnati.
> Iam feeling lke the outcast of this rally maybe i should change my home town for this rally HA HA
> 
> Maybe as we outbackers get our site # they could be posted at the begining of this thread also the arrival dates of each outbacker


Hey, a big pot of Cincinnati chili sounds great. As for the arrival dates and site numbers, I will work on that this afternoon.

Leon


----------



## need2mellowout

outbackmac said:


> CINCINNATI style chili and maybe even bring some Skyline chili which is famous here in cincinnati.


Jerry would you happen to be a Bengals fan?


----------



## Jambalaya

Ok yall let's add Cincinnati Chili, only let's have it 5 ways.
The only way to have it!

Skyline is great but the best I have had was at a Bar called Scully's, if I remember, downtown near the convention center off the skywalk. I am a bit foggy on the details, it was 1987.

Do we have enough days and calories to burn to consume all of this food?

I say this do it!!

Drooling in Manatee springs florida today.


outbackmac said:


> O k iam the northerner in the group we can make a bg pot of what we call CINCINNATI style chili and maybe even bring some Skyline chili which is famous here in cincinnati.
> Iam feeling lke the outcast of this rally maybe i should change my home town for this rally HA HA
> 
> Maybe as we outbackers get our site # they could be posted at the begining of this thread also the arrival dates of each outbacker


----------



## outbackmac

Tony iam not a bengal fan however my 2 boys are so i have to watch em with the boys. not much on professional sports i do like my college sports.

% ways we can make that happen just add some beans. we can make a batch for all then another batch for those who like to stay up all night.

DW keeps changing her mind now shes talking like she wants to go to nashville first (two rivers campground) shoot i say we pull in moonshine for a whole week. But when the DW speaks i listen SOMETIMES


----------



## Katrina

outbackmac said:


> Tony iam not a bengal fan however my 2 boys are so i have to watch em with the boys. not much on professional sports i do like my college sports.
> 
> % ways we can make that happen just add some beans. we can make a batch for all then another batch for those who like to stay up all night.
> 
> DW keeps changing her mind now shes talking like she wants to go to nashville first (two rivers campground) shoot i say we pull in moonshine for a whole week. But when the DW speaks i listen SOMETIMES


Looking forward to seeing you there Jerry.


----------



## need2mellowout

outbackmac said:


> Tony iam not a bengal fan however my 2 boys are so i have to watch em with the boys.


Well, I'm looking forward to meeting you Jerry and getting some Cincinnati Chili stains on my Bengals Jersey


----------



## W4DRR

Speaking of chili...
Last year, we had a late-March rally at Whispering Pine CG, which is between Blue Ridge and Blairsville in N. Georgia. It was colder than a well diggers...uh...behind. I made some chili with Habenero peppers, the hottest pepper known to man, and I think most people were afraid to even sample it. But boy it was good! Kept me warm.

Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8

** HighJack**









hey, what are the chances of doing a snipe hunt during this event?????

OK, as you were..................


----------



## Reverie

Snipes won't be in season...

Reverie


----------



## W4DRR

My son-in-law is a Snipe.







(a little Navy jargon)

Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8

Reverie said:


> Snipes won't be in season...
> 
> Reverie


geez, in scouts they were always in season.........there I was, always in that open field....just waiting on the others to run the snipes out......had my net............"sigh"


----------



## Dreamtimers

outbackmac said:


> O k iam the northerner in the group we can make a bg pot of what we call CINCINNATI style chili and maybe even bring some Skyline chili  which is famous here in cincinnati.
> Iam feeling lke the outcast of this rally maybe i should change my home town for this rally HA HA


OK, which camp are you in... My college roomate was from Cinci. and said the question was "Could you get by using only stainless steel bowls and spoons for Skyline chili or did you need the ceramic?".














I went home with him, and went to Skyline. I guess due to growing up in the south, for me chili is supposed to be thick enough to stand up a spoon. That 'yankee'







chili was hot, but past that, it was a little thin.







If it's as cold as Lemar thinks it will be, almost any source of heat will be welcome.









Dave


----------



## zoomzoom8

I like my spoon to stand.......................same with my "chowda"


----------



## B&J_GAKampers

Hi all,
We're fairly new to the forum and this Rally in the Mountains sure sounds like fun! We've been talking about going to the mountains for years to camp.
Wasn't sure if it was too late or not but DH called and was able to still get reservations, so you can add us to the list attending! Don't know our site number or anything. I think he was told they were almost full now.

I've sorta skimmed through the 16 pages of post and I have to ask....is it going to be real cold during that time of year?????









We're looking forward to meeting all of you!
Juleen


----------



## Paul and Amy

B&J_GAKampers said:


> Hi all,
> We're fairly new to the forum and this Rally in the Mountains sure sounds like fun! We've been talking about going to the mountains for years to camp.
> Wasn't sure if it was too late or not but DH called and was able to still get reservations, so you can add us to the list attending! Don't know our site number or anything. I think he was told they were almost full now.
> 
> I've sorta skimmed through the 16 pages of post and I have to ask....is it going to be real cold during that time of year?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're looking forward to meeting all of you!
> Juleen


Not bad yet, but will be chilly, dress in layers. I am in Blue Ridge and wear sweatshirts that time of year. I am at 2400 elevation and the campground I believe I read somewhere is 3200 elevation. Blankets, layers, campfires all sound good to me.....Hey everyone, since it is close to Halloween we should have a Halloween or trick or treat party.....


----------



## wendy & chuck

That's IT!!!! I'm going to try and get us booked. I have to go if there will be Bama folks and Ga folks and all sorts of folks and food (like I need another meal!).

My Chuck is a Bengals fan originally from Lebanon, OH. I could care less about pro football but I will be happy to yell ROLL TIDE once or twice with someone.

Can't wait to meet folks. Pray there is still a spot left.

Wendy


----------



## old_tidefan

wendy & chuck said:


> That's IT!!!! I'm going to try and get us booked. I have to go if there will be Bama folks and Ga folks and all sorts of folks and food (like I need another meal!).
> 
> My Chuck is a Bengals fan originally from Lebanon, OH. I could care less about pro football but I will be happy to yell ROLL TIDE once or twice with someone.
> 
> Can't wait to meet folks. Pray there is still a spot left.
> 
> Wendy


I think you will be able to get a site...and feel free to send a Roll Tide our way


----------



## wendy & chuck

We're in!!!! I don't think we are with the group but it is a small campground so I don't think it will matter though.

YIPPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!










Wendy


----------



## campingnut18

great wendy








glad to see you jump right in with the group.
im sure you wont be that far away.

lamar


----------



## Rollrs45

wendy & chuck said:


> That's IT!!!! I'm going to try and get us booked. I have to go if there will be Bama folks and Ga folks and all sorts of folks and food (like I need another meal!).
> 
> My Chuck is a Bengals fan originally from Lebanon, OH. I could care less about pro football but I will be happy to yell ROLL TIDE once or twice with someone.
> 
> Can't wait to meet folks. Pray there is still a spot left.
> 
> Wendy


Roll Tide??? I think I used that once to wash a load of laundry. I agree, you can roll some tide my way. After 4 days of camping I'm sure I'll have a few dirty clothes to wash.









Tarheels baby!!!!!









Mike


----------



## outbackmac

welcome wendy this is our first rally and we cant wait. good food and i know excellent drinks. By the way dw was asking what can we expect the temps to be


----------



## sleecjr

OK Here are the temps for the rally. Average Hi is 63. Average low is 34. Record Hi is 84. Record low is 0 with 10 feet of show!

Just Kidding on the snow!


----------



## B&J_GAKampers

LabbyCampers said:


> Not bad yet, but will be chilly, dress in layers. I am in Blue Ridge and wear sweatshirts that time of year. I am at 2400 elevation and the campground I believe I read somewhere is 3200 elevation. Blankets, layers, campfires all sound good to me.....Hey everyone, since it is close to Halloween we should have a Halloween or trick or treat party.....


Thanks LabbyCampers! We've been up in that area quite a bit, but it's usually been during the summer months.

Juleen


----------



## Paul and Amy

hey everyone, got my confirmation for moonshine campground for Labor Day Weekend and Rally Weekend. got one card that said creekside and another one blank. I called. Since I never have been there I am not sure, but Labor Day I will be upper creekside (I thought she said up the creek like my mama used to say) and Rally Weekend I and tentative for 20B, but she said that could change pending anything. don't we have a map of Moonshine. Camper works great now, we are happy so far. My husband has been putting all the delaminated finish back on that peeled off in transport. Plus the loose light in front, etc etc. Colors are hard to match so I am sticking with plains not designs. Okay, I am a blond aquarian and got off track, sorry. amy


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard Wendy&Chuck and B&JGAKampers. Glad there were some sites left so y'all could join us. Looking forward to meeting all the new faces and seeing all the old ones also.

Leon


----------



## prevish gang

Rollrs45 said:


> That's IT!!!! I'm going to try and get us booked. I have to go if there will be Bama folks and Ga folks and all sorts of folks and food (like I need another meal!).
> 
> My Chuck is a Bengals fan originally from Lebanon, OH. I could care less about pro football but I will be happy to yell ROLL TIDE once or twice with someone.
> 
> Can't wait to meet folks. Pray there is still a spot left.
> 
> Wendy


Roll Tide??? I think I used that once to wash a load of laundry. I agree, you can roll some tide my way. After 4 days of camping I'm sure I'll have a few dirty clothes to wash.









Tarheels baby!!!!!









Mike
[/quote]

I'm with you Mike. Go tarheels!

Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

Cancelled my reservation for 10/21-28th for a creek site. Asked them to PLEASE put another fellow OBer on the site they had assigned me. Also requested info on availability of a cabin for 26th-28th, so I'll get to be with everyone.
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

Sorry to hear you are selling out Darlene. Let us know if you get a cabin. We will keep you on the list until we hear something.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> Sorry to hear you are selling out Darlene. Let us know if you get a cabin. We will keep you on the list until we hear something.
> 
> Leon


I'm still going, Leon. Amy, of "LabbyCampers" talked me out of selling. She said to keep camping as long as the doctors don't tell me I can't anymore!! Good advice.
Darlene


----------



## freefaller25

Glad to see you are still going Darlene! Camping relaxes, so it's better than a prescription!









Dana


----------



## mountainlady56

freefaller25 said:


> Glad to see you are still going Darlene! Camping relaxes, so it's better than a prescription!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana


You got that right, girl!! Will be glad to see ya!!
Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

Cathy & Ron Jones in the Class A are also signed up for this one! Add them to the count.

Carmen


----------



## Crawfish

Good to hear Ron and Cathy are coming. Added to list.

There are still a few site's left if anyone is still wanting to attend this rally. It's going to be fun.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Crawfish said:


> Good to hear Ron and Cathy are coming. Added to list.
> 
> There are still a few site's left if anyone is still wanting to attend this rally. It's going to be fun.
> 
> Leon


Does anyone know if Ron and Cathy are signed up for Topsail?


----------



## Crawfish

3LEES said:


> Does anyone know if Ron and Cathy are signed up for Topsail?


Yes they are Dan. Check out post #180 in the summer rally thread. They are in site #153.

Leon


----------



## outbackmac

Leon any luck on posting sites and ariival dates?

Thanks for putting so much work in to this outing


----------



## Crawfish

I'll see what I can do Jerry. I'll work on it this weekend. Keep checking the first post for updated material.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

i guess ive been busy with my new camper .....








i did not even look at the count. 
we have 28 campers coming to this. 
that poor little MEETING PLACE wont hold us all.
i will plan on bringing my pop-up tent.
hope a few others will too? i think we'll need them .

i still have lots of plates ,cups,napkins,forks,spoons left from topsail summer trip. 
so those will be covered for everyone.

cant wait to see you again..

lamar


----------



## Reverie

Lemar,

I can bring my pop-up awning along with the zip in wind screens. If others want to bring theirs as well, we can lash them together just like we did at TopSail.

Reverie


----------



## Jambalaya

campingnut18 said:


> i guess ive been busy with my new camper .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did not even look at the count.
> we have 28 campers coming to this.
> that poor little MEETING PLACE wont hold us all.
> i will plan on bringing my pop-up tent.
> hope a few others will too? i think we'll need them .
> 
> i still have lots of plates ,cups,napkins,forks,spoons left from topsail summer trip.
> so those will be covered for everyone.
> 
> cant wait to see you again..
> 
> lamar


Lamar, perhaps we can turn that little meeting place into a kitchen and adult beverage dispensary.
By the way does this park allow ETOH on the premises? I was wondering.










Billy


----------



## W4DRR

If my memory serves me correct, I don't recall a lot of open space around the "Meating Place" where we could deploy the pop-up awnings. We may have a logistics problem here.

Bob


----------



## mountainlady56

OOH!! I'm looking forward to this rally!! Can't wait!! Do we have a countdown??








Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

W4DRR said:


> If my memory serves me correct, I don't recall a lot of open space around the "Meating Place" where we could deploy the pop-up awnings. We may have a logistics problem here.
> 
> Bob


Damn, we're just gonna have to stop growing...................NOT !!

Hi y'all


----------



## fl_diesel

Ahhhhhh, that was a relaxing trip!


----------



## Crawfish

Jon, you are killing me man. I wish I was there right now.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

OH, MAN, JON!!!!!!!!!
You're killing me, buddy!!!!!!!
PLEASE. no moooore piiiiccctttuuurrrresss!!!!!!








ENJOY!
Darlene


----------



## Dreamtimers

We drove through the CG today and talked with the staff for a while and ... there are only two sites left for that weekend, and they are right off the only road into the CG, across the road from the playground... & they have NO shade, _(and are at the far end of the CG from the rally& NO cable tv. )







_







There is also a waiting list for any canceled sites for that weekend.

The lady behind the counter said it was about 50 deg. this morning. It was about 71 degrees at 4pm back in the woods. It was 91 deg off the mtn. Looks like Lemur may be right about the temps for the rally.

Dave


----------



## mountainlady56

Well, by the time the rally rolls around, I guess the foam waterline insulation I been hauling under my tonneau cover will come in handy, after all!! Thank goodness, I won't be sweating!!







You guys probably won't recognize me without a bright red face!!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

Hey Jon - when did you trade for a toaster ... I mean Airstream?














_Saw those behind ya'll and couldn't pass it up...._

Dave, as for the temps you just never know. We might be begging for those sunny spots ... or we might be A-ok. You know that sunshine







follows Outbacks where-ever they go. As someone else said, bring those layers just in case.

Carmen


----------



## fl_diesel

sgalady said:


> OH, MAN, JON!!!!!!!!!
> You're killing me, buddy!!!!!!!
> PLEASE. no moooore piiiiccctttuuurrrresss!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY!
> Darlene


Awh, come on one more won't hurt, besides in this one you can hardly see the outback through the leaves that have changed from the beautiful green to shades or orange, red, yellow and brown...


----------



## mountainlady56

fl_diesel said:


> OH, MAN, JON!!!!!!!!!
> You're killing me, buddy!!!!!!!
> PLEASE. no moooore piiiiccctttuuurrrresss!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY!
> Darlene


Awh, come on one more won't hurt, besides in this one you can hardly see the outback through the leaves that have changed from the beautiful green to shades or orange, red, yellow and brown...









[/quote]
WHAAA!!!










































How could you do me that way?? My allergies are killing me, here in S. GA, and it's 95 degrees, at 8:35 PM, and humid as a sauna!! I can't even use my camper as it's "stepless" at the present, and needs a new shore plug!! I'll be there one day, though!!








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

Ok everybody, I think the attendee list is complete. I don't think there are any sites left to be had. So, I though we would start a pot luck menu list. Just add what ever you plan on bringing to the pot luck.

Main Dishes:
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

Sides and Salads:
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

Deserts:
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> Ok everybody, I think the attendee list is complete. I don't think there are any sites left to be had. So, I though we would start a pot luck menu list. Just add what ever you plan on bringing to the pot luck.
> 
> Main Dishes:
> 1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
> 2. Grilled smoked sausage - sgalady
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> Sides and Salads:
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> Deserts:
> 1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
> 2. banana pudding made with s/f pudding - sgalady
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> Leon


----------



## Paul and Amy

sgalady said:


> OH, MAN, JON!!!!!!!!!
> You're killing me, buddy!!!!!!!
> PLEASE. no moooore piiiiccctttuuurrrresss!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY!
> Darlene


Awh, come on one more won't hurt, besides in this one you can hardly see the outback through the leaves that have changed from the beautiful green to shades or orange, red, yellow and brown...









[/quote]
WHAAA!!!










































How could you do me that way?? My allergies are killing me, here in S. GA, and it's 95 degrees, at 8:35 PM, and humid as a sauna!! I can't even use my camper as it's "stepless" at the present, and needs a new shore plug!! I'll be there one day, though!!








Darlene








[/quote]

You need to move up North away from that Florida heat - Cherry Log sounds good...


----------



## Jambalaya

Main Dishes:
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Grilled smoked sausage - sgalady
3. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
4.
5.
6.
7.

Sides and Salads:
1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

Deserts:
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. banana pudding made with s/f pudding - sgalady
3. Apple Pie - Jambalaya 
4.
5.
6.
7.

Are there any ovens in the meeting area?


----------



## mountainlady56

Are there any ovens in the meeting area?

Billy,
I'm not sure if there are, or not, but I'm SURE you could bake the apple pie in MY oven!!







I've got a feeling that anyone who's on a "diet" at THIS rally is gonna be in trouble, make it a double!!







With the cold weather and the need for heat, this is going to be a gastrointestinal feast that won't be quickly forgotten!!
FYI, I always carry Maximum Strength Maalox Plus or it's equivalent with me!!








Darlene


----------



## Paul and Amy

Main Dishes:
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Grilled smoked sausage - sgalady
3. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
4. 
5.
6.
7.

Sides and Salads:
1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
2. Green Beans Masterpiece - Labbycampers
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

Deserts:
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. banana pudding made with s/f pudding - sgalady
3. Apple Pie - Jambalaya 
4. Cheese Cake or 3 day coconut cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
5.
6.
7.

What no intermetzo's to cleanse thy palate. Is it bring your own drinks....I am not one to cook or eat a meat especially if it at one time mooed or oinked, but will bring chicken to grill.


----------



## sleecjr

LabbyCampers said:


> Main Dishes:
> 1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
> 2. Grilled smoked sausage - sgalady
> 3. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
> 4. bosten Butt
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> Sides and Salads:
> 1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
> 2. Green Beans Masterpiece - Labbycampers
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> Deserts:
> 1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
> 2. banana pudding made with s/f pudding - sgalady
> 3. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
> 4. Cheese Cake or 3 day coconut cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> What no intermetzo's to cleanse thy palate. Is it bring your own drinks....I am not one to cook or eat a meat especially if it at one time mooed or oinked, but will bring chicken to grill.


----------



## W4DRR

Main Dishes:
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Grilled smoked sausage - sgalady
3. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
4. bosten Butt
5. _HOT_ Habenero Chili - W4DRR
6.
7.

Sides and Salads:
1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
2. Green Beans Masterpiece - Labbycampers
3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
4.
5.
6.
7.

Deserts:
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. banana pudding made with s/f pudding - sgalady
3. Apple Pie - Jambalaya 
4. Cheese Cake or 3 day coconut cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
5.
6.
7.


----------



## mountainlady56

Main Dishes:
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Grilled chicken breasts - sgalady
3. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
4. bosten Butt - sleecjr
5. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
6.
7.

Sides and Salads:
1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
2. Green Beans Masterpiece - Labbycampers
3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
4. Steamed broccoli - sgalady
5.
6.
7.

Deserts:
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. banana-nut bread - sgalady
3. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
4. Cheese Cake or 3 day coconut cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
5.
6.
7.
Changed my contributions, a little, as I don't think there's gonna be enough Maalox, etc., in anybody's camper for all the spicy stuff!! LOL 
Darlene


----------



## Gilligan

I added Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie

Gilligan









Main Dishes:
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Grilled chicken breasts - sgalady
3. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
4. Boston Butt - sleecjr
5. _HOT_ Habenero Chili - W4DRR
6.
7.

Sides and Salads:
1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
2. Green Beans Masterpiece - Labbycampers
3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
4. Steamed broccoli - sgalady
5.
6.
7.

Desserts:
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. banana-nut bread - sgalady
3. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
4. Cheese Cake or 3 day coconut cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
5. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
6.
7.


----------



## Jambalaya

sgalady said:


> Changed my contributions, a little, as I don't think there's gonna be enough Maalox, etc., in anybody's camper for all the spicy stuff!! LOL
> 
> Darlene


Darlene, don't worry I am making the jambalaya at the 1 alarm level. Its mild, really it is.

I always make a side pot of creole sauce (stewed tomatoes and peppers) for those that like to have endorphins with their meal.




















































I also will bring a full spread of proton pump inhibitors to assist your Maalox.










Billy


----------



## zoomzoom8

Main Dishes:
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Grilled chicken breasts - sgalady
3. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
4. Boston Butt - sleecjr
5. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
6.
7.

Sides and Salads:
1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
2. Green Beans Masterpiece - Labbycampers
3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
4. Steamed broccoli - sgalady
5. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom 
6.
7.

Desserts:
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. banana-nut bread - sgalady
3. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
4. Cheese Cake or 3 day coconut cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
5. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
6.
7.


----------



## fl_diesel

zoomzoom8 said:


> Main Dishes:
> 1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
> 2. Grilled chicken breasts - sgalady
> 3. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
> 4. Boston Butt - sleecjr
> 5. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> Sides and Salads:
> 1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
> 2. Green Beans Masterpiece - Labbycampers
> 3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
> 4. Steamed broccoli - sgalady
> 5. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> Desserts:
> 1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
> 2. banana-nut bread - sgalady
> 3. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
> 4. Cheese Cake or 3 day coconut cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
> 5. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
> 6. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
> 7.


----------



## Rollrs45

fl_diesel said:


> Main Dishes:
> 1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
> 2. Grilled chicken breasts - sgalady
> 3. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
> 4. Boston Butt - sleecjr
> 5. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
> 6. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
> 7.
> 
> Sides and Salads:
> 1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
> 2. Green Beans Masterpiece - Labbycampers
> 3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
> 4. Steamed broccoli - sgalady
> 5. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> Desserts:
> 1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
> 2. banana-nut bread - sgalady
> 3. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
> 4. Cheese Cake or 3 day coconut cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
> 5. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
> 6. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
> 7. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45


[/quote]


----------



## Crawfish

*Main Dishes:*
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Grilled chicken breasts - sgalady
3. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
4. Boston Butt - sleecjr
5. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
6. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Sides and Salads:*
1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
2. Green Beans Masterpiece - Labbycampers
3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
4. Steamed broccoli - sgalady
5. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Desserts:*
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. banana-nut bread - sgalady
3. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
4. Cheese Cake or 3 day coconut cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
5. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
6. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
7. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
8.
9.
10.

I love it when there are more desserts than main course's.









Leon


----------



## sleecjr

Gilligan said:


> I added Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie
> 
> Gilligan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main Dishes:
> 1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
> 2. Grilled chicken breasts - sgalady
> 3. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
> 4. Boston Butt - sleecjr
> 5. _HOT_ Habenero Chili - W4DRR
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> Sides and Salads:
> 1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
> 2. Green Beans Masterpiece - Labbycampers
> 3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
> 4. Steamed broccoli - sgalady
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> Desserts:
> 1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
> 2. banana-nut bread - sgalady
> 3. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
> 4. Cheese Cake or 3 day coconut cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
> 5. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
> 6.
> 7.


----------



## Crawfish

I have made me and Margaret some reservations for a couple of attractions while at the fall rally. One is to the Biltmore House and the other is the Nantahala Gorge Excursion on the Great Smokey Mountain Railroad. We plan on visiting the Biltmore House on Wedesday Oct 24th and the Nantahala Gorge Excursion on Thursday Oct 25th. If anybody wants to join us on either or both trips you are more than welcome. Just make your reservations.

If you make reservations for the Biltmore House, the tickets you will be getting will be good for any day Sunday - Friday. So if something comes up you can go any day of the week, except Saturday which costs more.

If you make reservations for the Great Smokey Mountain Railroad- Nantahala Gorge Excursion, we have planned on taking the 9:00am excursion out of Bryson City. It is 4 1/2 hours long and you board at Bryson City which is about 10 or 15 miles from the campground.

You can check out these attractions and a lot more through the Moonshine Creek Campground web site. Just go to their web site and click on "Attractions"

Leon


----------



## Reverie

*Main Dishes:*
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Grilled chicken breasts - sgalady
3. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
4. Boston Butt - sleecjr
5. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
6. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
7. Burgers - Reverie
8.
9.
10.

*Sides and Salads:*
1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
2. Green Beans Masterpiece - Labbycampers
3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
4. Steamed broccoli - sgalady
5. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Desserts:*
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. banana-nut bread - sgalady
3. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
4. Cheese Cake or 3 day coconut cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
5. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
6. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
7. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
8. Cookies - Reverie
9.
10.

*Appetizers:*
1. Texas Caviar
2.
3.
4.
5.

I hope you don't mind but I added another category since I couldn't figure out where else to put the wife's specialty.

Reverie


----------



## Paul and Amy

Reverie said:


> *Main Dishes:*
> 1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
> 2. Grilled chicken breasts - sgalady
> 3. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
> 4. Boston Butt - sleecjr
> 5. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
> 6. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
> 7. Burgers - Reverie
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> *Sides and Salads:*
> 1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
> 2. Green Beans Masterpiece - Labbycampers
> 3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
> 4. Steamed broccoli - sgalady
> 5. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> *Desserts:*
> 1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
> 2. banana-nut bread - sgalady
> 3. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
> 4. Cheese Cake or 3 day coconut cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
> 5. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
> 6. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
> 7. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
> 8. Cookies - Reverie
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> *Appetizers:*
> 1. Texas Caviar
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> I hope you don't mind but I added another category since I couldn't figure out where else to put the wife's specialty.
> 
> Reverie


what is texas caviar?


----------



## Crawfish

LabbyCampers said:


> what is texas caviar?


Here is the recipe. It is really good.

Texas Caviar

2 cans black beans - drained
2 cans Shoepeg corn - drained
1 can Rotel - drained
1 red pepper - chopped
1 yellow pepper - chopped
1 bunch cilantro - chopped
1 med onion (optional)
Zesty Italian Dressing - to taste

Mix first six ingredients together in a large bowl. After mixed together, pour dressing over to taste. Good with tortilla chips or just plain.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

For as long as my DW has made Texas Caviar, people's reaction to it amaze me. Generally, first timers look at this with some trepidation because they basically see what appears to be a bunch of semi-raw vegetables. It doesn't look anything like a "dip" because it isn't smooth and creamy, which we have been conditioned to believe that all dips would look like. The first time they eat it they try a little, than a little more and pretty soon they are sucking it up with gusto. The stuff actually gets better as it ages. It isn't too sweet or too salty. I distinctly remember the first time we unleashed this on the Southeastern Outbackers at the Spring '06 rally at Logan Landing, Alabama. People really warmed up to it in a hurry and pretty soon we ran out of chips. Once that happened some people were eating by the spoonful.

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56

Main Dishes:
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Grilled chicken breasts - sgalady
3. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
4. Boston Butt - sleecjr
5. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
6. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
7. Burgers - Reverie
8.
9.
10.

Sides and Salads:
1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
2. Green Beans Masterpiece - Labbycampers
3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
4. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Desserts:
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. banana-nut bread - sgalady
3. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
4. Cheese Cake or 3 day coconut cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
5. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
6. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
7. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
8. Cookies - Reverie
9.
10.

Appetizers:
1. Texas Caviar
2.
3.
4.
5.

YUM!! Glad to see KD's gonna work her magic, again. When I first saw it, I thought YUCK, but then my taste buds got to tingling and I said "YUM"!!! Took the broccoli off. Gonna have enough food here for a log rollin' and half the people haven't even signed up, yet!! I'm making my banana nut bread, tho, cause it's the "time of the year" for it!!!







This little dude's not "wiggling"..........that's all of us "waddling" after we eat all this food!!


----------



## Jambalaya

sgalady said:


> YUM!! Glad to see KD's gonna work her magic, again. When I first saw it, I thought YUCK, but then my taste buds got to tingling and I said "YUM"!!! *Took the broccoli off. * Gonna have enough food here for a log rollin' and half the people haven't even signed up, yet!! I'm making my banana nut bread, tho, cause it's the "time of the year" for it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little dude's not "wiggling"..........that's all of us "waddling" after we eat all this food!!


Darlene, the *broccoli* was the only healthy thing on the menu! You know we need our fiber! 
Cruciferous veggies rule.


----------



## Gilligan

Jambalaya said:


> YUM!! Glad to see KD's gonna work her magic, again. When I first saw it, I thought YUCK, but then my taste buds got to tingling and I said "YUM"!!! *Took the broccoli off. * Gonna have enough food here for a log rollin' and half the people haven't even signed up, yet!! I'm making my banana nut bread, tho, cause it's the "time of the year" for it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little dude's not "wiggling"..........that's all of us "waddling" after we eat all this food!!


Darlene, the *broccoli* was the only healthy thing on the menu! You know we need our fiber! 
Cruciferous veggies rule.









[/quote]

What? Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie is healthy! It is practically it's own food group.
Heck, we lived on it for 3 years.

Gilligan


----------



## Paul and Amy

Jambalaya said:


> YUM!! Glad to see KD's gonna work her magic, again. When I first saw it, I thought YUCK, but then my taste buds got to tingling and I said "YUM"!!! *Took the broccoli off. * Gonna have enough food here for a log rollin' and half the people haven't even signed up, yet!! I'm making my banana nut bread, tho, cause it's the "time of the year" for it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little dude's not "wiggling"..........that's all of us "waddling" after we eat all this food!!


Darlene, the *broccoli* was the only healthy thing on the menu! You know we need our fiber! 
Cruciferous veggies rule.









[/quote]
hmm, i was looking forward to broccoli as I am such a picky eater even of my own cooking. I cook for me plain and I cook for Paul spicy.... However, KEEP ALL THE DESERTS







; "weebles wobble and they don't fall down"


----------



## Crawfish

*Main Dishes:*
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Grilled chicken breasts - sgalady
3. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
4. Boston Butt - sleecjr
5. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
6. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Sides and Salads:*
1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
2. Green Beans Masterpiece - Labbycampers
3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
4. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
5. Cornbread - Crawfish
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Desserts:*
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. banana-nut bread - sgalady
3. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
4. Cheese Cake or 3 day coconut cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
5. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
6. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
7. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
8.
9.
10.

*Appetizers:*
1. Texas Caviar
2.
3.
4.
5.

We like cornbread along with garlic cheese bread with our spicy foods. I'm with you Amy, do not delete any of the desserts.

Leon


----------



## outbackmac

Put us down for chili spaghetti, were working on a side not sure what the dw has in mind.


----------



## Crawfish

*Main Dishes:*
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Grilled chicken breasts - sgalady
3. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
4. Boston Butt - sleecjr
5. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
6. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
7. Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
8.
9.
10.

*Sides and Salads:*
1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
2. Green Beans Masterpiece - Labbycampers
3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
4. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
5. Cornbread - Crawfish
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Desserts:*
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. banana-nut bread - sgalady
3. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
4. Cheese Cake or 3 day coconut cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
5. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
6. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
7. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
8. 
9.
10.

*Appetizers:*
1. Texas Caviar
2.
3.
4.
5.

Got'r down Jerry.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

*Main Dishes:*
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Grilled chicken breasts - sgalady
3. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
4. Boston Butt - sleecjr
5. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
6. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
7. Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
8.
9.
10.

*Sides and Salads:*
1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
2. Green Beans Masterpiece - Labbycampers
3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
4. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
5. Cornbread - Crawfish
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Desserts:*
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. banana-nut bread - sgalady
3. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
4. Cheese Cake or 3 day coconut cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
5. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
6. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
7. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
8. 
9.
10.

*Appetizers:*
1. Texas Caviar
2.
3.
4.
5.

JUST WONDERING!! Is this all for ONE MEAL, or meals-on-wheels for the entire week???








Darlene


----------



## Paul and Amy

sgalady said:


> *Main Dishes:*
> 1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
> 2. Grilled chicken breasts - sgalady
> 3. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
> 4. Boston Butt - sleecjr
> 5. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
> 6. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
> 7. Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> *Sides and Salads:*
> 1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
> 2. Green Beans Masterpiece - Labbycampers
> 3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
> 4. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
> 5. Cornbread - Crawfish
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> *Desserts:*
> 1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
> 2. banana-nut bread - sgalady
> 3. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
> 4. Cheese Cake or 3 day coconut cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
> 5. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
> 6. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
> 7. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> *Appetizers:*
> 1. Texas Caviar
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> JUST WONDERING!! Is this all for ONE MEAL, or meals-on-wheels for the entire week???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


This is feeding time at my house when I was growing up...Ugh, too much food, not enough people.....One thanksgiving we had about 12 deserts and basic thanksgiving food. That was fine by me though.


----------



## B&J_GAKampers

Crawfish said:


> *Main Dishes:*
> 1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
> 2. Grilled chicken breasts - sgalady
> 3. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
> 4. Boston Butt - sleecjr
> 5. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
> 6. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
> 7. Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> *Sides and Salads:*
> 1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
> 2. Green Beans Masterpiece - Labbycampers
> 3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
> 4. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
> 5. Cornbread - Crawfish
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> *Desserts:*
> 1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
> 2. banana-nut bread - sgalady
> 3. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
> 4. Cheese Cake or 3 day coconut cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
> 5. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
> 6. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
> 7. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
> 8. Vanilla Waffer Cake - B&J_GaKampers
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> *Appetizers:*
> 1. Texas Caviar
> 2. B&J_GaKampers
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> Leon


Listed a desert...still trying to decide on a side/main dish.
Will bring some sort of appetizer(s) as well, not sure what right now. That Texas Caviar sure sounds good!

Juleen


----------



## sew4fun5er

Just learned that I will be in Site #6 from the 19th til the 28th. Looking forward to this one very much.

Lola


----------



## Crawfish

B&J_GAKampers said:


> Listed a desert...still trying to decide on a side/main dish.
> Juleen


I like your order of precedence.









Leon


----------



## wendy & chuck

sew4fun5er said:


> Just learned that I will be in Site #6 from the 19th til the 28th. Looking forward to this one very much.
> 
> Lola


Lola,

We had site #7 last weekend. and it was nice. #6 has a rail fence at the back side and a tree on the street side (which is almost in the road) that may limit your awning extension. But, if you pull far enough forward, you may not have any trouble. See you in October!!

Wendy


----------



## wendy & chuck

1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Grilled chicken breasts - sgalady
3. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
4. Boston Butt - sleecjr
5. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
6. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
7. Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
8. Chicken & Dumplin's--Wendy & Chuck
9.
10.

*Sides and Salads:*
1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
2. Green Beans Masterpiece - Labbycampers
3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
4. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
5. Cornbread - Crawfish
6. Salad w/tomatoes, cucumbers & carrots on the side. BYO Dressing--Wendy & Chuck
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Desserts:*
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. banana-nut bread - sgalady
3. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
4. Cheese Cake or 3 day coconut cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
5. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
6. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
7. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
8. Vanilla Waffer Cake - B&J_GaKampers
9.
10.

*Appetizers:*
1. Texas Caviar
2. B&J_GaKampers
3.
4.
5.

Leon








[/quote]

Something mild for the kids and some roughage. What is the countdown?\

Wendy


----------



## outbackmac

My wife has a great jalapeno appetizer to make but only one problem the 1 time we used our oven for corn bread, 1/2 of the bottom burnt so my question is how to get the oven to cook evenly? With all the spicy food i hope we have enough adult beverages.

Come on oct


----------



## Paul and Amy

Yeh, more deserts then anything else. Life is too short, lets eat the deserts first.







I am starting my diet now.


----------



## Crawfish

outbackmac said:


> My wife has a great jalapeno appetizer to make but only one problem the 1 time we used our oven for corn bread, 1/2 of the bottom burnt so my question is how to get the oven to cook evenly? With all the spicy food i hope we have enough adult beverages.
> 
> Come on oct


Go to your home improvement store and get a 12"X12" "*unglazed*" piece of tile. Put it between the flame and the cooking rack. This works wonders. Make sure it is unglazed.

Leon


----------



## Paul and Amy

Things to do in area while we are at Moonshine in October 2007:

*When: October 1-31, 2007
Where: Great Smoky Mountains Railroad, Bryson City, NC

GSMR October Fall Leaf-Viewing Trains - Fall leaf-viewing trains. Western North Carolina Mountains are ablaze with brilliant fall foliage. Departs from the Bryson City Depot at 9:00am and 2:00pm.

Contact/Reservations: 1-800-872-4681 *

When: October 1-31, 2007
Where: Darnell Farms, East of Bryson City, US 19

Corn Maze - 8-acre maze of corn. Visitors use map and "passport" with questions and clues.

Contact: Darnell Farms- (828) 488-7889

*When: October 12-31, 2007
Where: Great Smoky Mountains Railroad, Bryson City, NC

GSMR Pumpkin Patch - Meet Charlie Brown & Lucy and select your own pumpkin. Enjoy hayrides, live musical entertainment, story telling, hay bale maze, bouncy house, apple cider, Peanuts gift shop, face painting and trick or treating! And kids don't forget to wear your Halloween costumes. There will also be a petting zoo! *

When: October 26-28, 3007
Where: Nantahala Outdoor Center

NOC Guest Appreciation Festival - The most well attended festival in October, Guest Appreciation Festival brings together people for a fun-filled, bargain-packed, action-filled, Halloween themed weekend. Sales galore, competitions, entertainment and family friendly atmosphere keep the crowds here through Sunday afternoon.

Contact: Nantahala Outdoor Center- 1-800-232-7238

Oct 20th/21st - Autumn Leaves Festival in Waynesville, NC 1-828-648-0500

*Oct 20th - 19th Annual Apple Harvest Festival in Waynesville, NC 1-828-456-3021

Time: 10:00 AM TO 5:00 PM 
Event Description: Apples, mountain music, crafts, fun for all! 
Directions: Free parking in parking garage on Branner Ave.
Haywood County Chamber of Commerce 
Main Street 
Waynesville, NC 28786
http://www.haywood-nc.com/Other/2007AHF.htm*

Oct 20th/21st - Maggie Valley Falls Arts and Crafts Festival 1-828-926-1686

October 26th/28th World Championship of Clogging in Maggie Valley 1-304-872-5803


----------



## sleecjr

Does moonshine creek have a spot to park an extra truck? My parents are coming and they are driving separately.


----------



## Crawfish

I am sure they do Lee. I noticed on the map they have a place for visitor parking.

Leon


----------



## B&J_GAKampers

LabbyCampers said:


> Yeh, more deserts then anything else. Life is too short, lets eat the deserts first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am starting my diet now.


I'm all for eating deserts first! I can do without the food....but can't pass up desert!


----------



## fl_diesel

I don't want to wish my life away but is it October yet...I am done with the heat for a while!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crawfish

Hang in there Jon it's only *81 more days* to the cool rally.

Leon


----------



## outbackmac

Can we just skip sept? I feel like a little kid at christmas.
Will anyone be bringing kids?


----------



## Paul and Amy

outbackmac said:


> Can we just skip sept? I feel like a little kid at christmas.
> Will anyone be bringing kids?


I believe there are some going. Paul's are grown or going to private school. We will have our 4 legged kids.


----------



## Reverie

I know that we are bringing our two, the O'Shields are good for at least two and CampingNut is bringing their son, so there are at least five on the way.

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56

I can empathize with those who are experiencing heat!! It was 97 here with heat index of 107 today.......humidity is awful, and GNATS!!







It's the typical "dog days" of summer. Now for some excitement........they tore down a house across the street, and knew it was infested with roaches!! EWWW!!! Saw the first one tonight.........gigantic!!







Well, it was the "eyesore" of the neighborhood, so at least it's gone, and we'll have a view of a school playground.








Darlene


----------



## wendy & chuck

LabbyCampers said:


> Can we just skip sept? I feel like a little kid at christmas.
> Will anyone be bringing kids?


I believe there are some going. Paul's are grown or going to private school. We will have our 4 legged kids.








[/quote]

We are pulling our DD (10) & DS (8) out of school for a 2 day "fall ecological" trip. I haven't decided on whether to bring my dogs or not. Chuck will probably want to pass on that.

Wendy


----------



## sleecjr

outbackmac said:


> Can we just skip sept? I feel like a little kid at christmas.
> Will anyone be bringing kids?


Bella is coming, and i feel like a kid waiting for the rally. does that count?


----------



## Paul and Amy

wendy & chuck said:


> Can we just skip sept? I feel like a little kid at christmas.
> Will anyone be bringing kids?


I believe there are some going. Paul's are grown or going to private school. We will have our 4 legged kids.








[/quote]

We are pulling our DD (10) & DS (8) out of school for a 2 day "fall ecological" trip. I haven't decided on whether to bring my dogs or not. Chuck will probably want to pass on that.

Wendy
[/quote]

Dogs are the only children I could have. We pretty much take them and have the TT because of them (also the house I live in now). I remember those "environmental trips"







(k.n.a. "fall ecological trips) to get Pauls kids out of school for a day or two. Actually, they will learn life skills through environmental observation and ecological touching - we can teach them to fish and cook.....life skills in the campground. hehehe


----------



## campingnut18

yep we will be bring the son on this trip too.








and carmens dog








and the in-laws.
















lamar


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> yep we will be bring the son on this trip too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and carmens dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the in-laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamar


Uhhhh..........that's what you get when you get a bigger OB!!













































































couldn't resist!!!








Darlene


----------



## freefaller25

outbackmac said:


> Can we just skip sept? I feel like a little kid at christmas.
> Will anyone be bringing kids?


If we make it we will be bringing kids. We are not sure if we will make it or not...depends on when the new baby decides to arrive. We would like him to be at least a month by the rally, but that would mean he would have to come on time. SO anyways...if we come we will have a 8 yr old, an almost 4 yr old, and a one month old.

Dana


----------



## wendy & chuck

If we make it we will be bringing kids. We are not sure if we will make it or not...depends on when the new baby decides to arrive. We would like him to be at least a month by the rally, but that would mean he would have to come on time. SO anyways...if we come we will have a 8 yr old, an almost 4 yr old, and a one month old.

Dana
[/quote]

I will gladly babysit for you!!!! I don't even mind the 2 o'clock feedings.

Wendy


----------



## need2mellowout

Jenny is going we're pulling her out of school. Alex won't be attending. He has to miss as few days of school as possible.


----------



## Jambalaya

outbackmac said:


> Can we just skip sept? I feel like a little kid at christmas.
> Will anyone be bringing kids?


We will be bringing the kiddos, never leave home without em. As far as skipping September lets just skip August, the heat index today in downtown Mobile is 105. Melting here.


----------



## W4DRR

No kids for us this trip; we will be camping with an empty nest.







Our daughter Rebecca, her husband, and our granddaughter Taylor (3) are in Yokosuka, Japan.
Our son Daniel, his wife, and our grandson Jeremiah (2) are in Lake Stevens, WA.

Bob


----------



## freefaller25

freefaller25 said:


> Can we just skip sept? I feel like a little kid at christmas.
> Will anyone be bringing kids?


If we make it we will be bringing kids. We are not sure if we will make it or not...depends on when the new baby decides to arrive. We would like him to be at least a month by the rally, but that would mean he would have to come on time. SO anyways...if we come we will have a 8 yr old, an almost 4 yr old, and a one month old.

Dana
[/quote]

Thanks Wendy! I am actually more worried about the 7-8 hour drive to get there!!!


----------



## wendy & chuck

[/quote]

Thanks Wendy! I am actually more worried about the 7-8 hour drive to get there!!!
[/quote]

Babies travel well I found. We went from Montgomery to Memphis (7 hrs) with a 19 month old and a 3 week old and they did great. If you can stop every 2-3 hours to stretch, change and feed the baby you should be fine. See you soon!!!

Wendy


----------



## Crawfish

*Main Dishes*
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Grilled chicken breasts - sgalady
3. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
4. Boston Butt - sleecjr
5. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
6. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
7. Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
8. Chicken & Dumplin's--Wendy & Chuck
9.
10.

*Sides and Salads:*
1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
2. Green Beans Masterpiece - Labbycampers
3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
4. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
5. Cornbread - Crawfish
6. Salad w/tomatoes, cucumbers & carrots on the side. BYO Dressing--Wendy & Chuck
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Desserts:*
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. banana-nut bread - sgalady
3. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
4. Cheese Cake or 3 day coconut cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
5. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
6. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
7. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
8. Vanilla Waffer Cake - B&J_GaKampers
9.
10.

*Appetizers:*
1. Texas Caviar
2. B&J_GaKampers
3.
4.
5.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

you people leave me nothing to bring.
i cant add anything to that list.
if anyone can think of anything i can bring let me know.
lamar


----------



## Paul and Amy

campingnut18 said:


> you people leave me nothing to bring.
> i cant add anything to that list.
> if anyone can think of anything i can bring let me know.
> lamar


We need more deserts. Life is too short without a lot of deserts.

Main Dishes
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Grilled chicken breasts - sgalady
3. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
4. Boston Butt - sleecjr
5. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
6. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
7. Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
8. Chicken & Dumplin's--Wendy & Chuck
9.
10.

Sides and Salads:
1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
2. Pea Salad or something healthy - Labbycampers
3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
4. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
5. Cornbread - Crawfish
6. Salad w/tomatoes, cucumbers & carrots on the side. BYO Dressing--Wendy & Chuck
7.
8.
9.
10.

Desserts:
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. banana-nut bread - sgalady
3. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
4. Cheese Cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
5. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
6. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
7. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
8. Vanilla Waffer Cake - B&J_GaKampers
9.
10.

Appetizers:
1. Texas Caviar
2. B&J_GaKampers
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Jambalaya

campingnut18 said:


> you people leave me nothing to bring.
> i cant add anything to that list.
> if anyone can think of anything i can bring let me know.
> lamar


Lamar, you can always bring a bucketload of Tagamet, Prilosec and Maalox! We are probably going to need it.

I must agree with Labbycampers, you can never have too many deserts to choose from.

Billy


----------



## campingnut18

billy your so right.
with all that food we will need somthing.
well i think i'll make my dutch over home made peach cobbler.
i guess ill need atleast two.
ill need somthing to keep me warm while sitting outside.
i love cooking in them as long as its not too hot.
ill see if tommy may make his duch oven blackberry/blueberry cobblers too.
yum,yum








lamar


----------



## Paul and Amy

I will take a special run to SAMS CLUB for that "bulk" indigestion stuff we will all need.


----------



## freefaller25

Main Dishes
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Grilled chicken breasts - sgalady
3. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
4. Boston Butt - sleecjr
5. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
6. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
7. Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
8. Chicken & Dumplin's--Wendy & Chuck
9.
10.

Sides and Salads:
1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
2. Pea Salad or something healthy - Labbycampers
3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
4. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
5. Cornbread - Crawfish
6. Salad w/tomatoes, cucumbers & carrots on the side. BYO Dressing--Wendy & Chuck
7. Homemade Mac & Cheese-freefaller
8.
9.
10.

Desserts:
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. banana-nut bread - sgalady
3. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
4. Cheese Cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
5. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
6. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
7. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
8. Vanilla Waffer Cake - B&J_GaKampers
9. Choclate Chip Cookies-freefaller
10.

Appetizers:
1. Texas Caviar
2. B&J_GaKampers
3. Spinach Dip-freefaller
4.
5.


----------



## Campforthenight

We are on the waiting list


----------



## Crawfish

Doug30506 said:


> We are on the waiting list


Are you at the top, or how far down are you? I hope a site comes open for you. We have our fingers crossed.

Leon


----------



## Campforthenight

Crawfish said:


> We are on the waiting list


Are you at the top, or how far down are you? I hope a site comes open for you. We have our fingers crossed.

Leon








[/quote]

We are 3rd int a waiting list of 3. Do you know of another park nearby?


----------



## mountainlady56

Main Dishes
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
3. Boston Butt - sleecjr
4. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
5. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
6. Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
7. Chicken & Dumplin's--Wendy & Chuck
8.
9.
10.

Sides and Salads:
1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
2. Pea Salad or something healthy - Labbycampers
3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
4. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
5. Cornbread - Crawfish
6. Salad w/tomatoes, cucumbers & carrots on the side. BYO Dressing--Wendy & Chuck
7. Homemade Mac & Cheese-freefaller
8.
9.
10.

Desserts:
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
3. Cheese Cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
4. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
5. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
6. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
7. Vanilla Waffer Cake - B&J_GaKampers
8. Choclate Chip Cookies-freefaller
9.
10.

Appetizers:
1. Texas Caviar
2. B&J_GaKampers
3. Spinach Dip-freefaller
4.
5.


----------



## sleecjr

I did a practice run on the smoker today. 
11lbs of butt


----------



## Paul and Amy

sleecjr said:


> I did a practice run on the smoker today.
> 11lbs of butt


11 pounds of butt, I have that on one cheek.







- It sounds good. Who's doing the countdown, do we have one started. You are all so creative with your foods......me


----------



## mountainlady56

sleecjr said:


> I did a practice run on the smoker today.
> 11lbs of butt


Lee, 
It looked like your space-ship was going to take off for a while, there, buddy!!














I took my contributions to the meal off the list, temporarily, as I'm "undecided" as to what I really want to bring. All that food........I feel a tummy-ache coming on, and not even half of us have signed up!!








Darlene


----------



## sleecjr

sgalady said:


> I did a practice run on the smoker today.
> 11lbs of butt


Lee, 
It looked like your space-ship was going to take off for a while, there, buddy!!














I took my contributions to the meal off the list, temporarily, as I'm "undecided" as to what I really want to bring. All that food........I feel a tummy-ache coming on, and not even half of us have signed up!!








Darlene








[/quote]

Yea that thing is crazy the first time you see it. Its unique. The food is on the inside and the fire is on the outside. It creates a convection current within the main cooking cylinder. It smokes and steams at the same time.


----------



## Jambalaya

sleecjr said:


> I did a practice run on the smoker today.
> 11lbs of butt


I have to admit that cooker looks like something that was reverse engineered from Area 51. I bet it does a great job of keeping the meat moist though. I want to see/taste some experiments. 


























































Now Lee that is one fine looking pig butt you have on there. Do tell us how you serve/cook it, woods, technique, sauce etc. Whats it rubbed with? After seeing your pictures I am suddenly famished. Ok, yeah take a look at me I have never been famished in my life but my mouth is watering like a ruptured fire hose. The only thing keeping me from getting in my truck right now and heading east on I-10 is that I have a full spread of birds on the rotisserie.

Enjoy your porcine fiesta, it looks marvelous.









Loosening my glutton buttons here.

Billy


----------



## sleecjr

Jambalaya said:


> I did a practice run on the smoker today.
> 11lbs of butt


I have to admit that cooker looks like something that was reverse engineered from Area 51. I bet it does a great job of keeping the meat moist though. I want to see/taste some experiments. 


























































Now Lee that is one fine looking pig butt you have on there. Do tell us how you serve/cook it, woods, technique, sauce etc. Whats it rubbed with? After seeing your pictures I am suddenly famished. OK, yeah take a look at me I have never been famished in my life but my mouth is watering like a ruptured fire hose. The only thing keeping me from getting in my truck right now and heading east on I-10 is that I have a full spread of birds on the rotisserie.

Enjoy your porcine fiesta, it looks marvelous.









Loosening my glutton buttons here.

Billy







[/quote]

First it was rubbed with sea salt, black pepper, chili pepper, onion, garlic and brown sugar. I soaked Mesquite chunks for a few hours and then they go inside with the meat on the bottom. Then i put the butts in, put on the lid and poured on 15lbs of charcoal. Then lit it on fire. It stayed in there 3h 50m. When i opened the cooker (this cooker can not be opened until its done or you will lose the convection) and tried to take the meat out, it fell apart. It was very moist. I am still not happy with the rub. I am still on the hunt for the perfect rub if you know of one pass it on. As for serving it, i just pull it apart into bite size chunks.


----------



## Jambalaya

sleecjr said:


> I did a practice run on the smoker today.
> 11lbs of butt


I have to admit that cooker looks like something that was reverse engineered from Area 51. I bet it does a great job of keeping the meat moist though. I want to see/taste some experiments. 


























































Now Lee that is one fine looking pig butt you have on there. Do tell us how you serve/cook it, woods, technique, sauce etc. Whats it rubbed with? After seeing your pictures I am suddenly famished. OK, yeah take a look at me I have never been famished in my life but my mouth is watering like a ruptured fire hose. The only thing keeping me from getting in my truck right now and heading east on I-10 is that I have a full spread of birds on the rotisserie.

Enjoy your porcine fiesta, it looks marvelous.









Loosening my glutton buttons here.

Billy







[/quote]

First it was rubbed with sea salt, black pepper, chili pepper, onion, garlic and brown sugar. I soaked Mesquite chunks for a few hours and then they go inside with the meat on the bottom. Then i put the butts in, put on the lid and poured on 15lbs of charcoal. Then lit it on fire. It stayed in there 3h 50m. When i opened the cooker (this cooker can not be opened until its done or you will lose the convection) and tried to take the meat out, it fell apart. It was very moist. I am still not happy with the rub. I am still on the hunt for the perfect rub if you know of one pass it on. As for serving it, i just pull it apart into bite size chunks.
[/quote]

Lee the rub sounds wonderful to me. You make want to experiment with the proportions of the various ingredients. One trick I have learned is to let the rub sit on the pork for an extended period of time while in the frig. Do this for 48-72 hours before cooking. Its sounds like it was cooked to perfection if it fell apart.









I think we need to do some culinary experiments while in North Carolina.
Take care,

Billy


----------



## Crawfish

Jambalaya said:


> I think we need to do some culinary experiments while in North Carolina.
> Take care,
> 
> Billy


Well, there goes my diet. I will have to stay on it until Moonshine Creek and then get back on it afterwards.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> I think we need to do some culinary experiments while in North Carolina.
> Take care,
> 
> Billy


Well, there goes my diet. I will have to stay on it until Moonshine Creek and then get back on it afterwards.

Leon








[/quote]
OMG!! Billy AND Lee cooking together?? Lord help and preserve us all!! There's gonna be some eatin' going on!! This is the way we'll walk after that!!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

the one good thing about topsail.

billy is on one side of us and lee on the other.
i cant wait to smell all the good food cooking at topsail with these tow.

and with nick and i making drinks........









man i cant wait,
lamar


----------



## Reverie

OK, I have an odd question for everyone attending the Fall Rally...

Does anyone have satellite television they plan on bringing? If so, do you have access to Disney Channel? If so, will you be there and setup by Friday night and wouldn't mind a 10 year old watching a movie on their television. My daughter really, really wants to watch HSM2. So I had to ask "Err, what is HSM2?" My wife rolls her eyes and informs me that I am obviously the only parent of a ten-year old in the United States that doesn't know that HSM2 is kidspeak for "High School Musical 2". I don't want to give the impression that she has an attitude about watching a movie, but I know she really wants to see it. I offered to tape it and she is OK with it, but I know she would really like to watch it on Friday.

Now that you are privy to my parental angst, I am interested in your replies.

Reverie


----------



## Jambalaya

Reverie said:


> OK, I have an odd question for everyone attending the Fall Rally...
> 
> Does anyone have satellite television they plan on bringing? If so, do you have access to Disney Channel? If so, will you be there and setup by Friday night and wouldn't mind a 10 year old watching a movie on their television. My daughter really, really wants to watch HSM2. So I had to ask "Err, what is HSM2?" My wife rolls her eyes and informs me that I am obviously the only parent of a ten-year old in the United States that doesn't know that HSM2 is kidspeak for "High School Musical 2". I don't want to give the impression that she has an attitude about watching a movie, but I know she really wants to see it. I offered to tape it and she is OK with it, but I know she would really like to watch it on Friday.
> 
> Now that you are privy to my parental angst, I am interested in your replies.
> 
> Reverie


Nick, HSM2 premeres this friday night (8.17.07) at 20:00 hours EDT. As far as HSM2 is concerned I bet Disney has spent a small fortune touting its premere. Where have you been hiding man?









Thankfully my daughter will be attending an HSM2 party with her school friends. (This friday I think Will and I will slip away to see the Transformers again............perhaps Underdog as well!







)

No angst here, HSM1 is actually a very cute movie. I bet I have watched HSM1 at least 8 times, not by choice mind you! Katie as well as Will both love it!









Billy


----------



## W4DRR

Jambalaya said:


> OK, I have an odd question for everyone attending the Fall Rally...
> 
> Does anyone have satellite television they plan on bringing? If so, do you have access to Disney Channel? If so, will you be there and setup by Friday night and wouldn't mind a 10 year old watching a movie on their television. My daughter really, really wants to watch HSM2. So I had to ask "Err, what is HSM2?" My wife rolls her eyes and informs me that I am obviously the only parent of a ten-year old in the United States that doesn't know that HSM2 is kidspeak for "High School Musical 2". I don't want to give the impression that she has an attitude about watching a movie, but I know she really wants to see it. I offered to tape it and she is OK with it, but I know she would really like to watch it on Friday.
> 
> Now that you are privy to my parental angst, I am interested in your replies.
> 
> Reverie


Nick, HSM2 premeres this friday night (8.17.07) at 20:00 hours EDT. As far as HSM2 is concerned I bet Disney has spent a small fortune touting its premere. Where have you been hiding man?









Thankfully my daughter will be attending an HSM2 party with her school friends. (This friday I think Will and I will slip away to see the Transformers again............perhaps Underdog as well!







)

No angst here, HSM1 is actually a very cute movie. I bet I have watched HSM1 at least 8 times, not by choice mind you! Katie as well as Will both love it!









Billy
[/quote]

My understanding is, Moonshine Creek has cable at all the sites. But whether they carry the Disney Channel is a different story.

Bob


----------



## sleecjr

Jambalaya said:


> I did a practice run on the smoker today.
> 11lbs of butt


I have to admit that cooker looks like something that was reverse engineered from Area 51. I bet it does a great job of keeping the meat moist though. I want to see/taste some experiments. 


























































Now Lee that is one fine looking pig butt you have on there. Do tell us how you serve/cook it, woods, technique, sauce etc. Whats it rubbed with? After seeing your pictures I am suddenly famished. OK, yeah take a look at me I have never been famished in my life but my mouth is watering like a ruptured fire hose. The only thing keeping me from getting in my truck right now and heading east on I-10 is that I have a full spread of birds on the rotisserie.

Enjoy your porcine fiesta, it looks marvelous.









Loosening my glutton buttons here.

Billy







[/quote]

First it was rubbed with sea salt, black pepper, chili pepper, onion, garlic and brown sugar. I soaked Mesquite chunks for a few hours and then they go inside with the meat on the bottom. Then i put the butts in, put on the lid and poured on 15lbs of charcoal. Then lit it on fire. It stayed in there 3h 50m. When i opened the cooker (this cooker can not be opened until its done or you will lose the convection) and tried to take the meat out, it fell apart. It was very moist. I am still not happy with the rub. I am still on the hunt for the perfect rub if you know of one pass it on. As for serving it, i just pull it apart into bite size chunks.
[/quote]

Lee the rub sounds wonderful to me. You make want to experiment with the proportions of the various ingredients. One trick I have learned is to let the rub sit on the pork for an extended period of time while in the frig. Do this for 48-72 hours before cooking. Its sounds like it was cooked to perfection if it fell apart.









I think we need to do some culinary experiments while in North Carolina.
Take care,

Billy
[/quote]

Have you ever tried These They work well in the camper BBQ, and are very small and easy to carry.


----------



## 2422

I'm planning on coming and bringing my FZ1 to ride the roads, but it LOOKS like streets and trips and google maps are WRONG on their placement - does anyone have exact directions or a pinpoint GPS or something to show exactly where it is? The street names and directions show it WAY north of where the mapping programs put it (ten miles or so) and I've found them to be way off on more then one occassion but the directions on their website don't show any images and the street names don't show up as THOSE names on my maps either so ??

Johnb



Crawfish said:


> OK you Outbackers. The date has been set for the 2007 Southeastern Outbackers Fall Rally in the Mountains. All Outbackers and SOB's are invited to this festival in the mountains.
> 
> The official date for the rally is Oct 26-28, but if you want to come early or come on the weekend of the rally and stay later is just fine. Me and Lee (sleecjr) are planning on pulling in the week before the rally and do some site seeing and enjoy the crisp fall weather. Anyone and everyone is invited to join us.
> 
> *You need to make your reservations very soon because all campgrounds in the Smokies fill up fast for this time of year.* To make your reservations either email your request from their website or call Dana during the week after 5:30pm or anytime on the weekends at 574-271-5470. Werther you email or call, tell Dana you are with the Outbackers. She is going to put us all together. She also said if you just stay for the weekend she will not charge for any extra children, just one flat fee.
> 
> There are so many things to do and places to see it would be hard to list them all. So here is a link to one of North Carolina's web site's.
> 
> *29 Families have reserved so far:*
> 
> Most of the sites numbers we have are 1-3, 5-12, 14-25, 23, 25, 28, 33 and 37. These are the one's I know about.
> 
> *Sleecjr - Florida* - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
> *Crawfish - Alabama* - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
> *Campingnut18 - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> *Jgheesling - Georgia* - Arrive ? - Depart ?
> *Zoomzoom8 - Tennessee* - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> *SOB'ers - Tennessee* - Zoom's friends Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> *Tonka - North Carolina* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
> *Outbackgeorgia - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> *sew4fun5er - North Carolina* - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
> *Prevish Gang - Virginia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
> *Katrina - Kentucky* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> *NC Outbacker - North Carolina* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> *beachbum - North Carolina* - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
> *outbackmac - Ohio* - Arrive Oct 23 - Depart Oct 28
> *sgalady - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 21 - Depart Oct 28
> *Jambalaya - Alabama* - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> *FL_Diesel - Florida* - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> *W4DRR - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> *Freefaller - Tennessee* - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
> *Wolfpackers - North Carolina* - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> *Reverie - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> *Needtomellowout - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> *Tidefan - Alabama* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> *Rollrs45 - North Carolina* - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
> *LabbyCampers - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> *Wendy and Chuck - Alabama* - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> *B&J GAKampers - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> *Ron & Cathy - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> *O'shields - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 
> Leon


----------



## sleecjr

John This was given to me by W4DRR. Here is what I got: 35 degrees, 24.778' N and 83 degrees, 05.830' W
Or, converted to just degrees, 35.4129666 N, 83.0971666 W.

Did you make rsvp?


----------



## W4DRR

I did a search on both Google Maps and Mapquest for Balsam, NC without any street address.
It placed me about a mile to mile and a half northeast of the campground.

Bob


----------



## Paul and Amy

Okay, question?????????

Who brings the plates, utensils to eat with, cups, drinks, salad dressing, etc to Rally party?









Should we make up a category for these as well as food?

Reason why I am asking.....I HATE TO COOK!!!!!









Will do anything else not to cook.


----------



## campingnut18

hi amy, i have the plates,cups,napkins,forks and spoons.
we got about 1,000 for topsail last june.
i have all that we will need for the weekend.

as for the other stuff. most time we end up with 4-5 of each on the table.
if were missing something just give your list to REVERIE.
he love's going to any and all the local wal-marts around.

lamar


----------



## campingnut18

We always can use some drinks and ice if you're not interested in cooking.

Carmen


----------



## Reverie

Personally, I prefer refreshments that come out of a blender...

Reverie

PS: I don't actually "Love" Wal-Mart, but I do find myself strangely attracted to it each time I pass by...


----------



## W4DRR

Reverie said:


> Personally, I prefer refreshments that come out of a blender...


It may be too cold for "blender drinks". Those "crock pot" White Russians like we had at Hard Labor Creek might be more appropriate.









Bob


----------



## Paul and Amy

Don't stop at the one in Ellijay. I wonder if they have a 12-step program for the Walmart attraction.










Reverie said:


> Personally, I prefer refreshments that come out of a blender...
> 
> Reverie
> 
> PS: I don't actually "Love" Wal-Mart, but I do find myself strangely attracted to it each time I pass by...


----------



## Paul and Amy

Kahlua and Amaretto in the blender no matter what time of year. 
with breyers creamy vanilla ice cream, a little chocolate syrup, a little ice.
gotta go, drooling.....

Okay, some refreshments, ice, and whatever is what I am gathering.



W4DRR said:


> Personally, I prefer refreshments that come out of a blender...


It may be too cold for "blender drinks". Those "crock pot" White Russians like we had at Hard Labor Creek might be more appropriate.









Bob
[/quote]


----------



## Crawfish

LabbyCampers said:


> Kahlua and Amaretto in the blender no matter what time of year.
> with breyers creamy vanilla ice cream, a little chocolate syrup, a little ice.
> gotta go, drooling.....


I know who will be assisting Gordon at the bar.







Those two might have a contest on the best concoction with the rest of us as judges.









Leon


----------



## Reverie

Crawfish said:


> Kahlua and Amaretto in the blender no matter what time of year.
> with breyers creamy vanilla ice cream, a little chocolate syrup, a little ice.
> gotta go, drooling.....


I know who will be assisting Gordon at the bar.







Those two might have a contest on the best concoction with the rest of us as judges.









Leon








[/quote]

If there is a contest, may I be the Jury Foreman?

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56

Okay.....ya'll said Kahlua. Got to get a recipe from my friend and remind me to tell you the story about what I bring to the rally, while we are sitting around the fire.
Darlene


----------



## Campforthenight

LabbyCampers said:


> Personally, I prefer refreshments that come out of a blender...
> 
> Reverie
> 
> PS: I don't actually "Love" Wal-Mart, but I do find myself strangely attracted to it each time I pass by...


[/quote]

Actually they do. After about 6 mos of the program and driving around the lot for a perfect spot I can get in the door at Walmart in "12 steps"


----------



## beachbum

[/quote]Main Dishes
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
3. Boston Butt - sleecjr
4. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
5. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
6. Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
7. Chicken & Dumplin's--Wendy & Chuck
8 Crock Pot Lasagna-beachbum
9.
10.

Sides and Salads:
1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
2. Pea Salad or something healthy - Labbycampers
3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
4. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
5. Cornbread - Crawfish
6. Salad w/tomatoes, cucumbers & carrots on the side. BYO Dressing--Wendy & Chuck
7. Homemade Mac & Cheese-freefaller
8.
9.
10.

Desserts:
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
3. Cheese Cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
4. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
5. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
6. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
7. Vanilla Waffer Cake - B&J_GaKampers
8. Choclate Chip Cookies-freefaller
9.
10.

Appetizers:
1. Texas Caviar
2. B&J_GaKampers
3. Spinach Dip-freefaller
4. Crab dip and crackers-beachbum
5.
[/quote]
beachbum


----------



## mountainlady56

Main Dishes
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
3. Boston Butt - sleecjr
4. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
5. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
6. Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
7. Chicken & Dumplin's--Wendy & Chuck
8 Crock Pot Lasagna-beachbum
9.
10.

Sides and Salads:
1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
2. Pea Salad or something healthy - Labbycampers
3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
4. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
5. Cornbread - Crawfish
6. Salad w/tomatoes, cucumbers & carrots on the side. BYO Dressing--Wendy & Chuck
7. Homemade Mac & Cheese-freefaller
8. corn casserole - sgalady
9.
10.

Desserts:
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
3. Cheese Cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
4. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
5. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
6. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
7. Vanilla Waffer Cake - B&J_GaKampers
8. Choclate Chip Cookies-freefaller
9.
10.

Appetizers:
1. Texas Caviar
2. B&J_GaKampers
3. Spinach Dip-freefaller
4. Crab dip and crackers-beachbum
5.


----------



## fl_diesel

I am sure I missed this in the posts, what day is the pot luck? There was mention of a train ride or other activitity, is there a schedule of events?

Thanks


----------



## Crawfish

Jon, the pot luck is going to be on Saturday the 27th. I mentioned a couple of things me and Margaret have planned to do on post #282. Anybody is welcome to join us if they want. Labbycampers posted some things that are going on in the area on post #304. I hope this is what you were looking for.

Leon


----------



## Paul and Amy

Crawfish said:


> Most of the sites numbers we have are 1-3, 5-12, 14-25, 23, 25, 28, 33 and 37. These are the one's I know about.
> 
> *Sleecjr - Florida* - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
> *Crawfish - Alabama* - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
> *Campingnut18 - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> *Jgheesling - Georgia* - Arrive ? - Depart ?
> *Zoomzoom8 - Tennessee* - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> *SOB'ers - Tennessee* - Zoom's friends Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> *Tonka - North Carolina* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
> *Outbackgeorgia - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> *sew4fun5er - North Carolina* - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
> *Prevish Gang - Virginia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
> *Katrina - Kentucky* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> *NC Outbacker - North Carolina* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> *beachbum - North Carolina* - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
> *outbackmac - Ohio* - Arrive Oct 23 - Depart Oct 28
> *sgalady - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 21 - Depart Oct 28
> *Jambalaya - Alabama* - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> *FL_Diesel - Florida* - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> *W4DRR - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> *Freefaller - Tennessee* - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
> *Wolfpackers - North Carolina* - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> *Reverie - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> *Needtomellowout - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> *Tidefan - Alabama* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> *Rollrs45 - North Carolina* - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
> *LabbyCampers - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
> *Wendy and Chuck - Alabama* - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> *B&J GAKampers - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> *Ron & Cathy - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> *O'shields - Georgia* - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 
> Leon


Georgia has 11 families. All right Georgia, Whoo Hoo. Sorry I got bored and had to count.









GA


----------



## fl_diesel

Crawfish said:


> Jon, the pot luck is going to be on Saturday the 27th. I mentioned a couple of things me and Margaret have planned to do on post #282. Anybody is welcome to join us if they want. Labbycampers posted some things that are going on in the area on post #304. I hope this is what you were looking for.
> 
> Leon


Leon,

That is what I was looking for. The train ride looks great, we don't get there until Thursday so we may have to do that Friday or Saturday.

Thanks!


----------



## freefaller25

fl_diesel said:


> Jon, the pot luck is going to be on Saturday the 27th. I mentioned a couple of things me and Margaret have planned to do on post #282. Anybody is welcome to join us if they want. Labbycampers posted some things that are going on in the area on post #304. I hope this is what you were looking for.
> 
> Leon


Leon,

That is what I was looking for. The train ride looks great, we don't get there until Thursday so we may have to do that Friday or Saturday.

Thanks!
[/quote]

Jon,

We may go to the Biltmore Friday or Saturday depending on when the potluck is.


----------



## Crawfish

We had some rally shirts left over from the summer rally and I am going to bring them with me in case someone would like to have one or two. They are $8.00 each no matter what size you get. We also had a few hats left over which are $8.00 also. We have all sizes from childs small to large and adults small to 3XXX. Here is a link to the pictures of the shirts so you can see what they look like. They are not for one specific rally, but can be worn at any rally. So if you would like a shirt or hat just get with me or Lamar at the rally.

Rally Shirts
Rally Shirts

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> We had some rally shirts left over from the summer rally and I am going to bring them with me in case someone would like to have one or two. They are $8.00 each no matter what size you get. We also had a few hats left over which are $8.00 also. We have all sizes from childs small to large and adults small to 3XXX. Here is a link to the pictures of the shirts so you can see what they look like. They are not for one specific rally, but can be worn at any rally. So if you would like a shirt or hat just get with me or Lamar at the rally.
> 
> Rally Shirts
> Rally Shirts
> 
> Leon


I'll PM you about some shirts. Jimmy wears his proudly, everywhere!!







I wear mine, and I'm sure the oldest would wear one.......it'd be alot better than some of those popular bands displayed across his chest!!








Still think you need to go out for that male-modeling job, Leon!!








Darlene


----------



## outbackmac

LABBY CAMPERS

hurray ohio has 1 camper Didnt take me long to count that. 
Its gonna be intresting seeing all these campers leaving at the same time on sunday.
Iam really counting on the SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY. KIDDING
Any one have a idea how were all gonna sit around a fire?


----------



## campingnut18

hi jerry. yep the fire ring will be an issue.
the "meeting place" is kinda small. but has an area outside for a fire.
it should be ok for the most part.
if thats too small we can have a few smaller ones at each camp site.
that way people can make there way around to each fire .
have a few COOL AIDES . and look /talk over mods.

lamar


----------



## Paul and Amy

outbackmac said:


> LABBY CAMPERS
> 
> hurray ohio has 1 camper Didnt take me long to count that.
> Its gonna be intresting seeing all these campers leaving at the same time on sunday.
> Iam really counting on the SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY. KIDDING
> Any one have a idea how were all gonna sit around a fire?


Ohio has the best choice coming, Georgia just couldn't decide - so is sending the best ones......We are probably going to leave Monday now, no lines at the Dump, and since I am truly a Yankee - I don't have to worry about the Southern Hospitality.


----------



## outbackmac

Labby

Am i mistaken but dont we have full hook ups? 
iam excited about meeting new outbackers, and this will be our first long trip with the camper, All i need when i arrive is a beverage to settle my nerves and then let the fun begin


----------



## Paul and Amy

outbackmac said:


> Labby
> 
> Am i mistaken but dont we have full hook ups?
> iam excited about meeting new outbackers, and this will be our first long trip with the camper, All i need when i arrive is a beverage to settle my nerves and then let the fun begin


I think so (there may be some without), but don't tell Paul...I am making him take an extra day off and that was one of my reasonings (he won't figure it out even when we go this weekend). He hates lines and loves to work too much and we are too far from home for him to go to work and come back.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Is it time yet??????


----------



## Katrina

outbackmac said:


> I am excited about meeting new outbackers


You've already met some of us Jerry.


----------



## outbackmac

yes jim ive met you and ur family i think thats it.
dont matter iam easy to get along with.

Labby ur secret is safe with me.


----------



## Paul and Amy

Okay, since this is the weekend before Spook night, do we do any kind of trick or treating for the kids. I know spook night isn't the same from when I was a child (get dressed up and fill my bag with candy, never knew a Satan), but don't want to end up with lots of candy and have to lock the doors and eat it all.


----------



## W4DRR

LabbyCampers said:


> Okay, since this is the weekend before Spook night, do we do any kind of trick or treating for the kids. I know spook night isn't the same from when I was a child (get dressed up and fill my bag with candy, never knew a Satan), but don't want to end up with lots of candy and have to lock the doors and eat it all.


Last year's fall rally at Hard Labor Creek SP was on the weekend before Halloween also. The kids all dressed up and went trick-or-treat'ing through the campground. No one has said officially, but I suspect it will be the same this year.

Bob


----------



## outbackmac

I say do it lets make it official we will be kidless but iam more than glad to contribute to dental bills


----------



## campingnut18

thanks jerry.
ill need your address to send the bill...















im game as well.
i say lets get them full of sugar and send them driving all the other campers 
crazy.

lamar


----------



## rebeccaswift

W4DRR said:


> Okay, since this is the weekend before Spook night, do we do any kind of trick or treating for the kids. I know spook night isn't the same from when I was a child (get dressed up and fill my bag with candy, never knew a Satan), but don't want to end up with lots of candy and have to lock the doors and eat it all.


Last year's fall rally at Hard Labor Creek SP was on the weekend before Halloween also. The kids all dressed up and went trick-or-treat'ing through the campground. No one has said officially, but I suspect it will be the same this year.

Bob
[/quote]

so taylors candy will be in the mail right?? she can call and say trick or treat


----------



## sleecjr

Here are the historical temps for balsam.

21st 
AVERAGES 
Hi 66°F 
Lo 35°F

RECORDS 
Hi 81°F 
Lo 12°F

22 nd
AVERAGES 
Hi 66°F 
Lo 35°F

RECORDS 
Hi 78°F 
Lo 15°F

23 rd 
AVERAGES 
Hi 65°F 
Lo 35°F

RECORDS 
Hi 77°F 
Lo 20°F

24 th
AVERAGES 
Hi 65°F 
Lo 34°F

RECORDS 
Hi 79°F 
Lo 20°F

25 th 
AVERAGES 
Hi 65°F 
Lo 34°F

RECORDS 
Hi 79°F 
Lo 19°F

26 th 
AVERAGES 
Hi 64°F 
Lo 34°F

RECORDS 
Hi 76°F 
Lo 19°F

27 th
AVERAGES 
Hi 64°F 
Lo 34°F

RECORDS 
Hi 79°F 
Lo 17°F


----------



## Crawfish

Perfect camping weather Lee. Me and DW are just chomping at the bits for this rally. DW was asking me about Halloween and Trick or Treating and I agree lets do it. Decorate the site's and all.

Our son who lives in Dallas, went to a flee market and found this flag for us. Pretty cool uh.










Leon


----------



## Paul and Amy

Hey Everyone,

Just did a fun visit to Moonshine for the labor day weekend. (thanks for visiting "gainseville, ga" - please bring your carboard carving for halloween).

the meeting place is small, the food will take up that whole thing so were will the bar be set up at







..... I could not believe the size of the cabins, our campers are bigger. don't eat at hardees in town or cherokee - causes severe food poisioning to humans. glad to see we are going to be decorating for halloween







. we are there the last weekend Moonshine is going to be open for the season. saw lots of bear tracks. dogs like the creek okay they are labs and it water. didn't like there Walmart, as it is simply a Walmart not Super and there camping stuff was yukky.







the food lion is in the process of renovating and should almost be done by mid nov. the nights were about 65 degrees and it got about 85 during the day. I can see it will be layer weather and lots of campfires come late october. I was surprise how small the campground was, it appeared big on the maps. Looking forward to seeing the whole campground in Outbacks... Met an Outback and gave him the website....we shall see.









What is the count down?


----------



## campingnut18

well amy. you should have told me you were there.
we went up that way saturday . we would have stoped in to say hello.

yep, the weather sure was alot better than atl. very nice day and night.
we cant wait.
lamar


----------



## sleecjr

Crawfish said:


> Perfect camping weather Lee. Me and DW are just chomping at the bits for this rally. DW was asking me about Halloween and Trick or Treating and I agree lets do it. Decorate the site's and all.
> 
> Our son who lives in Dallas, went to a flee market and found this flag for us. Pretty cool uh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


We are ready to go NOW as well. I like the flag! And we are in for the halloween thing, Bella will have a blast.


----------



## mountainlady56

I JUST WANT TO KNOW ONE THING!!!







IS IT OCTOBER, YET????







I'm ready to Trick or Treat with Baby Bella and package up some candy for Taylor!!








Darlene


----------



## Campforthenight

Main Dishes
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
3. Boston Butt - sleecjr
4. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
5. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
6. Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
7. Chicken & Dumplin's--Wendy & Chuck
8 Crock Pot Lasagna-beachbum
9.Yankee Pineapple Ham-Doug30506
10.

Sides and Salads:
1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
2. Pea Salad or something healthy - Labbycampers
3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
4. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
5. Cornbread - Crawfish
6. Salad w/tomatoes, cucumbers & carrots on the side. BYO Dressing--Wendy & Chuck
7. Homemade Mac & Cheese-freefaller
8. corn casserole - sgalady
9.Black eyed peas- Doug30506
10.

Desserts:
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
3. Cheese Cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
4. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
5. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
6. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
7. Vanilla Waffer Cake - B&J_GaKampers
8. Choclate Chip Cookies-freefaller
9.Cran-Berry freeze-Doug30506
10.

Appetizers:
1. Texas Caviar
2. B&J_GaKampers
3. Spinach Dip-freefaller
4. Crab dip and crackers-beachbum
5.

Yes LabbyCampers. I know what I said, but my wife convinced me to put our name on the list.


----------



## Crawfish

Doug, glad to hear y'all are going to make it. See you there. Looking forward to meeting y'all.

Leon


----------



## Paul and Amy

Doug30506 said:


> 9.Yankee Pineapple Ham-Doug30506
> 10.
> 
> 9.Black eyed peas- Doug30506
> 10.
> 
> 9.Cran-Berry freeze-Doug30506
> 10.
> 
> Appetizers:
> 1. Texas Caviar
> 2. B&J_GaKampers
> 3. Spinach Dip-freefaller
> 4. Crab dip and crackers-beachbum
> 5.
> 
> Yes LabbyCampers. I know what I said, but my wife convinced me to put our name on the list.


Hey, your secret was safe with me, paul was going to black mail ya! Thank god 'your DW' who has a name convinced you to put food on this list and not the poop list. And what do you mean you saw a dog dump bigger then your dog! We laughed. Glad you let it out of the bag and can't wait till the practical jokes a commeth in October. Dress up in carboard.


----------



## outbackmac

My lord can anyone tell me how many more days. 
has anyone else purchased tickets for any of the attractions in the area? I believe we are doing the hotel. 
What are the drinks of choice for the wifes. My dw likes her bourbon slushes.


----------



## Paul and Amy

outbackmac said:


> My lord can anyone tell me how many more days.
> has anyone else purchased tickets for any of the attractions in the area? I believe we are doing the hotel.
> What are the drinks of choice for the wifes. My dw likes her bourbon slushes.


that is funny I felt the same way today soooo, i counted..........*45 MORE DAYS *as of today. thank you for asking, now I feel that knowledge has not gone to waste.









Also, do we bring a gift per person or per family for the chinese gift exchange.


----------



## outbackmac

We need some official word on this Rally 1) we talked about gift exchange 2) are we decorating 3) Chinese gift exchange is the same as discussed before.

If there is anything we need to bring just let me know.

I need to get the dw registered

we leave for Frisco on Monday for our 25th anniversary

Then oct 4-5 -6 we are at LITTLE farm on the river for a trick or treat weekend camping with 3 other Outbackers
then come on oct 21st


----------



## Crawfish

outbackmac said:


> We need some official word on this Rally 1) we talked about gift exchange 2) are we decorating 3) Chinese gift exchange is the same as discussed before.


Jerry, let me see if I can answer some of your questions.

Margaret and I are planning on going to the Biltmore House on the 24th and riding the Great Smokey Mountain Railroad, 9:00 AM Nantahala Gorge Excursion (4 hours long), on the 25th. We already have tickets for both trips. Anybody who wants to join us are more than welcome.

Question number 1 and 3 are the same. Who ever wants to play needs to bring a gift for each person *or* one for the whole family. Your choice. The gift needs to be $10 or less and deals with camping in some way. We have loads of fun playing this game. We have the Yankee Swap after the pot luck on Saturday.

Question #2, yes we are planning on decorating for Halloween for the ones who wants to and trick or treat for the kids and adults who want to join in.

We are so looking forward to this rally. The beautiful mountains in the fall and seeing old friends and meeting new ones.

Leon


----------



## outbackmac

Leon we are probably going to the Biltmore also we will get our tickets on line is there a time we need to book?


----------



## Crawfish

Jerry, when we got our tickets online I found out you can use the tickets any day during the week. That is there are two different types of tickets. There are Monday - Thursday and the other is Friday - Sunday. I think that is the way they are separated. The weekend tickets cost more. We settled on the Monday - Thursday tickets. We can use our tickets any day during those days.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

If there is a Southeastern Outbackers Rally, I'm positive there will be a gift exchange ($10 limit, camping-related). Decorating? Sure.

Reverie


----------



## B&J_GAKampers

Main Dishes
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
3. Boston Butt - sleecjr
4. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
5. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
6. Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
7. Chicken & Dumplin's--Wendy & Chuck
8 Crock Pot Lasagna-beachbum
9.Yankee Pineapple Ham-Doug30506
10.

Sides and Salads:
1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
2. Pea Salad or something healthy - Labbycampers
3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
4. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
5. Cornbread - Crawfish
6. Salad w/tomatoes, cucumbers & carrots on the side. BYO Dressing--Wendy & Chuck
7. Homemade Mac & Cheese-freefaller
8. corn casserole - sgalady
9. Blackeyed peas- Doug30506
10. Broccoli Salad (very healthy) - B&J_GaKampers

Desserts:
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
3. Cheese Cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
4. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
5. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
6. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
7. Vanilla Waffer Cake - B&J_GaKampers
8. Choclate Chip Cookies-freefaller
9.Cran-Berry freeze-Doug30506
10.

Appetizers:
1. Texas Caviar
2. B&J_GaKampers
3. Spinach Dip-freefaller
4. Crab dip and crackers-beachbum
5.

I'm slowly figuring out what all we're going to bring for Saturday








Our kids are grown, but we plan on having treats for everyone elses kids.

Sure wish the 26th would hurry and get here!! We're looking forward to meeting everyone and definately ready for some cold weather camping!
We're leaving on the 29th, is anyone else leaving Monday?

Juleen


----------



## Crawfish

Juleen, I checked the list and it looks like Prevish Gang and Tonka will be staying until the 29th, so you will be in good company.

Leon


----------



## Paul and Amy

Main Dishes
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
3. Boston Butt - sleecjr
4. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
5. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
6. Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
7. Chicken & Dumplin's--Wendy & Chuck
8 Crock Pot Lasagna-beachbum
9.Yankee Pineapple Ham-Doug30506
10. sausage, peppers, onions - Paul

Sides and Salads:
1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
2. vegetables and spinach dip (somewhat healthy) - Labbycampers
3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
4. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
5. Cornbread - Crawfish
6. Salad w/tomatoes, cucumbers & carrots on the side. BYO Dressing--Wendy & Chuck
7. Homemade Mac & Cheese-freefaller
8. corn casserole - sgalady
9. Blackeyed peas- Doug30506
10. Broccoli Salad (very healthy) - B&J_GaKampers

Desserts:
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
3. some kind of desert????- LabbyCampers
4. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
5. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
6. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
7. Vanilla Waffer Cake - B&J_GaKampers
8. Choclate Chip Cookies-freefaller
9.Cran-Berry freeze-Doug30506
10.

Appetizers:
1. Texas Caviar
2. B&J_GaKampers
3. Spinach Dip-freefaller
4. Crab dip and crackers-beachbum
5.


----------



## flynmoose

Just called Moonshine and they are full. They wait-listed us (#3 in line), so not hopeful. I'm envious of those who can plan months in advance. Work just doesn't accomodate. Had to skip the NE Fall rally b/c of work . . .









Have a great time y'all. We spent a week in Cashiers in July (not camping - visiting friends). Great area. We did the "Thomas the Tank Engine" train ride at the Great Smokey Mountain Railroad for the kids. They had a blast but it would be just as fun without Thomas.

Barry


----------



## Crawfish

Barry, I hate you are not able to get a site. Keep checking Moonshine just in case someone cancels. Maybe one will open up.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

sorry barry. if someone backs out ill keep you in mind.
i almost had to back out myself. i started a new job a few weeks back.
today they said i could take off without pay.. yippie.








i get to leave here that friday morning now.

lamar


----------



## 3LEES

campingnut18 said:


> sorry barry. if someone backs out ill keep you in mind.
> i almost had to back out myself. i started a new job a few weeks back.
> today they said i could take off without pay.. yippie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i get to leave here that friday morning now.
> 
> lamar


Congrats on the new job Lemar!

I hope your commute is not as bad as it used to be.


----------



## Paul and Amy

Congratulations Lamar on the new Job...

Glad to see camping is still number one priority









Personal Message
PDX_Doug

Administrative Warning, Sep 20 2007, 10:35 AM

Outbackers Contributor

Group: Admin
Posts: 9422
Member No.: 653
Joined: 16-November 04

CC: CamperAndy, camping479, HootBob, NDJollyMon, PDX_Doug, tdvffjohn 
________________________________________
Labby,

I really don't know where you got the notion that camping posts are the only acceptable topic for Outbackers, and at this point I don't care. Myself, as well as others, have attempted to clarify this misunderstanding with you. Yet you continue to push the issue to the point of actively trying to disrupt the community, and publicly challenge the administration of the forum.

The current tack you are on must stop now. The continued cheap shots will not be tolerated. Furthermore, I encourage you to carefully review the Forum Rules & Guidelines you agreed to abide by when you joined Outbackers.

This PM is being sent as a first and final warning. Please refrain from continuing down the path you are following. If you chose to continue in the current vein, your ability to participate in the community will be restricted.

PDX_Doug
Administrator

cc: The Moderating Team


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> sorry barry. if someone backs out ill keep you in mind.
> i almost had to back out myself. i started a new job a few weeks back.
> today they said i could take off without pay.. yippie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i get to leave here that friday morning now.
> 
> lamar


Lamar!
Congrats on the new job!!







Hope this company treats you well. Sure was nice of them to give you that Friday off, on a new job........course, I doubt they'd want the OBers rally to take place in their parking lot with chants of "We want campingnut! We want campingnut!!"








Take care!
Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

Lamar,

Congrats on the new job........October can't get here soon enough.........I need some adult beverage.......


----------



## freefaller25

Those of you that are still wanting to go and can't get a spot...it is slightly possible that we will have to cancel our trip. It really depends on when this baby decides to show up and how good of a baby he is. We had said if he wasn't a month old at least that we wouldn't go...which pretty much means he would have to be born by his due date 9/26, so we were kind of just waiting to see when he decides to come...we will let you know if we are going to cancel.


----------



## Crawfish

Dana, now you know you can have labor induced.







LOL Just kidding. We are hoping y'all are going to be able to make it but we understand if you can't. We are so excited for y'all. Can't wait until next week or what ever day Austin decides to join us in this world. We will be thinking of you and your family and let us know when Austin arrives.

Leon


----------



## prevish gang

freefaller25 said:


> Those of you that are still wanting to go and can't get a spot...it is slightly possible that we will have to cancel our trip. It really depends on when this baby decides to show up and how good of a baby he is. We had said if he wasn't a month old at least that we wouldn't go...which pretty much means he would have to be born by his due date 9/26, so we were kind of just waiting to see when he decides to come...we will let you know if we are going to cancel.


Freefaller, I hope you will not have to cancel, but if you do, *DO NOT* cancel with the campground. Someone here who wants to get in for the rally can send you a check for what you paid and check in using your confirmation #. They can just give their credit card at check in to pay for whatever else comes up. This way we won't lose the spot. We have done this several times on premium weekends and it always works out. Otherwise someone not with the group who is higher on the waiting list will get the spot. Good luck with the baby and hope to see you in Oct.

Darlene


----------



## freefaller25

prevish gang said:


> Those of you that are still wanting to go and can't get a spot...it is slightly possible that we will have to cancel our trip. It really depends on when this baby decides to show up and how good of a baby he is. We had said if he wasn't a month old at least that we wouldn't go...which pretty much means he would have to be born by his due date 9/26, so we were kind of just waiting to see when he decides to come...we will let you know if we are going to cancel.


Freefaller, I hope you will not have to cancel, but if you do, *DO NOT* cancel with the campground. Someone here who wants to get in for the rally can send you a check for what you paid and check in using your confirmation #. They can just give their credit card at check in to pay for whatever else comes up. This way we won't lose the spot. We have done this several times on premium weekends and it always works out. Otherwise someone not with the group who is higher on the waiting list will get the spot. Good luck with the baby and hope to see you in Oct.

Darlene
[/quote]

Yeah Darlene,

We have been there once before when we had to cancel Topsail due to a family reunion.









Dana


----------



## fl_diesel

Dana,

Happy due date, now get out there and do some walking (or whatever other wives tale helps induce labor).








We hope to see you guys and meet Austin at moonshine.


----------



## mountainlady56

Just got back in and saw the note about Dana. START CLEANING THE HOUSE, DANA!! Tony, throw her in the truck and ride her on bumpy roads!!















NOT!! That baby will get here when it gets good and ready, healthy and happy for all concerned, is all we can ask for. I know with my oldest, his dad didn't want him to be born for another MONTH, so it would be on his birthday, and told him to stay nice and safe and warm "in there" for like an hour one night. I woke up in labor, the next morning.







His dad was disappointed, but I surely wasn't!! He only weighed 10# 1 oz!! I think he had shared my body quite long enough!!
Good luck, Dana and Tony, on your new addition!!
Darlene


----------



## W4DRR

Thought I would bump this. It has been a week since anybody posted on this rally thread.
It's only a little over 3 weeks away!









Bob


----------



## Crawfish

I just got off the phone with Moonshine Creek CG. I wanted to ask them if there GPS location was correct on my Garmin. Since me and Lee just loaded the new 2008 map software into our Garmin's, we were showing the campground in a different location than what their website was telling us. Dana told me *No* it wasn't the same location. So, if you are going to use your GPS to navigate to Moonshine it most likely will not get you to the campground. It will get you to Balsam but not Moonshine Creek. Dana told me to follow the directions that is posted on their website once you get to Balsam. She said if you are coming from the north turn left on to Candlestick Road and if you are coming from the south turn right, the sign for Candlestick Road is a small street sign so be looking for it. After you turn onto Candlestick Rd cross the railroad tracks and take a hard right and you will see their sign on a hill. Stay on that road until you come to the Post Office and Balsam Mountain Inn and follow their directions from there. She said it is not hard to find the campground. If for some reason you are having trouble finding the campground Dana said just call them and they will lead you in. If you would like to call me for anything just email me and I will send you my cell phone numbers. My email address is [email protected] . I would post them here but I don't want everybody in the world calling me. LOL.

See everybody in about 3 weeks.

Leon









P.S. Maybe we can get some advise from some of the people who have been to Moonshine Creek before, like Bob, Lamar or Amy. Maybe y'all can shed some more light on this.


----------



## outbackmac

Glad to see everyone is still around ,was begining to wonder.
We are leaving cincinnati on the 21st for Pigeon Forge then going on over to moonshine on tuesday. HURRY UP 
If anyone can help with directions from Pigeon Forge i would appreciate it.
leon we will be getting our tickets to the Biltmore what day are you going again?
Oh yea Add a jalapeno and egg and cheese dish to the list of appetizers. Sure to fire yea up.
Is someone making name tags or are we responsible for them ? Cause if ur like me i will never remember names.

We are going this weekend for our halloween weekend with kyoutback, and whodey, and 4 sob's Yes i know pictures next week


----------



## campingnut18

When we visited Moonshine a few months ago, L'mar even noted the mile marker before Candlestick Rd and the turns & such. I would've sworn that he posted them here but I can't find them so guess not - Blame it on the new decade I'm starting. We'll see if we can find the detailed directions & get them posted. It's a little twisty but not too bad.

Bob, can you do the name tag thing again? If not, I might can. I don't think we have an "official" leader / rally master for this gathering but I can tell you that 
*Stuff to eat with:* We have plates, utensils, napkins & cups
*T-Shirts*: Leon will have SE rally T-shirts for sale $8 = Great bargain for a great shirt
*Potluck dinner*: on Saturday time? around 6:30?
 *Trick or Treat:* Kids (and adults) can dress up and trick or treat camper to camper After dinner
*Halloween Decor:* Bring 'em and dress up the place - the tackier, the better
*Good time*: for all 
*Firewood:* Tonka is bringing firewood (to meet the in-state guidelines)
Carmen


----------



## W4DRR

Yes, I can do the name tags again. No problem. There will be a lot of new faces, so name tags are probably a good idea.
The turn-off to the campground is between mile markers 93 and 94.

Bob


----------



## Crawfish

Carmen, I guess I should be the wagonmaster since I am the one that started this rally, but you are doing a great job with it. I think you covered all the main things going on. There will be a group campfire every night while Tonka is there since he is bringing the firewood.

Thanks Bob for the info on the mile markers. If you are coming from the north Candlestick Rd is just past mile marker 94 and if you are coming from the south it is just past mile marker 93. The directions posted on Moonshine Creek's web page are not as hard as they appear. Just follow them and you should be just fine.

Can anyone help Jimmy out with directions from Pigeon Forge. I have crossed the mountain before but not with a camper. If it was me I don't know if I would pull a camper over the mountain, that is just me talking. Would it be best for him to go around the mountain on I40 then down to Balsam? Need some help here because I truly don't know.

Thanks everybody for everything you have done. It's going to be a great rally.

Leon


----------



## sleecjr

OK. Something is just not right.







Either i cant read a map or candlestick is an imaginary road.







I cant find it on any map. Does it have another name?


----------



## W4DRR

I think some of the confusion comes from the fact the directions are written for locals, because they use names that don't exist on any maps such as "Balsam Highway", "Candlestick Road", etc.
So let me interpret.
First of all, here is a link to Mapquest, centered on Balsam....
Balsam Map
If you zoom in, look for a road that intersects 23/74 called "McCoy Road". This road will loop around and re-connect to 23/74. This is the mysterious "Candlestick Road". It is between mile marker 93 and 94. The road that you make a right on is "Cabin Flats Rd.". Follow this to a hard right across the tracks to "Old Balsam Depot Rd." After a short distance, this road is re-named "Dark Ridge Rd." (no doubt, to confuse out-of-town people, such as us.) Follow "Dark Ridge Rd." a couple of miles in a more-or-less southerly direction, and the campground is on the left. On the Mapquest map, I believe it is that un-named spur road that branches to the left just before "Dark Ridge Rd." starts to parallel the railroad tracks.
Hope this helps.

Bob


----------



## sleecjr

W4DRR said:


> I think some of the confusion comes from the fact the directions are written for locals, because they use names that don't exist on any maps such as "Balsam Highway", "Candlestick Road", etc.
> So let me interpret.
> First of all, here is a link to Mapquest, centered on Balsam....
> Balsam Map
> If you zoom in, look for a road that intersects 23/74 called "McCoy Road". This road will loop around and re-connect to 23/74. This is the mysterious "Candlestick Road". It is between mile marker 93 and 94. The road that you make a right on is "Cabin Flats Rd.". Follow this to a hard right across the tracks to "Old Balsam Depot Rd." After a short distance, this road is re-named "Dark Ridge Rd." (no doubt, to confuse out-of-town people, such as us.) Follow "Dark Ridge Rd." a couple of miles in a more-or-less southerly direction, and the campground is on the left. On the Mapquest map, I believe it is that un-named spur road that branches to the left just before "Dark Ridge Rd." starts to parallel the railroad tracks.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Bob


THANKS!! That is exactly where i thought it was based on this But none of the names matched up. Even the creek is called something else







. I got it now thanks!!!


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Anybody have lat/long for my GPS?

Dave


----------



## sleecjr

outbackgeorgia said:


> Anybody have lat/long for my GPS?
> 
> Dave


Yep HERE


----------



## campingnut18

hi outbacknac. you can come over the mnt. its very steep in places. one lane . i think its called the great smokey mnt parkway.
it would help if you had a big 2500 to do it with.
the way around the mnt is along way. just ask some local what they think before you leave the campground.
as bob said directions are very easy.

and guys david said he would try and get some fire wood. if he does we will need to help him pay for it.
i cant wait to see all you old friends again. ane meet all the new one too.
lamar


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Lee,

Thanks
Duh! That was too easy!
Oh well. I am about done in tonight, it has been a LOOOng day working.

Dave


----------



## W4DRR

outbackgeorgia said:


> Anybody have lat/long for my GPS?
> 
> Dave


I had posted it back several pages ago, but here it is again...
35 degrees, 24.778' N and 83 degrees, 05.830' W
Or, converted to just degrees, 35.4129666 N, 83.0971666 W.
I took these right in front of the main laundry/bathhouse area with my handy-dandy little Garmin eTrex.
They look a little off from the ones Lee provided a link to. Different part of the campground I guess.

Bob


----------



## tonka

campingnut18 said:


> hi outbacknac. you can come over the mnt. its very steep in places. one lane . i think its called the great smokey mnt parkway.
> it would help if you had a big 2500 to do it with.
> the way around the mnt is along way. just ask some local what they think before you leave the campground.
> as bob said directions are very easy.
> 
> and guys david said he would try and get some fire wood. if he does we will need to help him pay for it.
> i cant wait to see all you old friends again. ane meet all the new one too.
> lamar


Yes we have the firewood and NO you will NOT pay us for it! OK, now that's settled.

HHMM..... for outbacknac, Like Lemur said 441 over the mountain is one tough road. Its a well paved road, just very curvy and steep in places. You might want to think about working your way over to I-40 and coming down around that way. (Through Waynesville) I believe 321 will take you over to I-40 or you could backtrack up to Sevierville and take 411 over. I'm not sure of the condition of 321, but 411 across is a fairly good road, though it will take you a bit further north.

You'll arrive much more relaxed by taking an alternate route.









Hope this helps
Jules







(mrs. tonka)


----------



## W4DRR

sleecjr said:


> But none of the names matched up. Even the creek is called something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


According to Topo USA, that creek is called "Jones Creek". I guess that name just wasn't inspiring enough, so the campground owners decided to re-name it.








Also, the sign at the entrance to the campground claims an elevation of 3200'. That may be true for the top of the hill behind the campground. The entrance is more like 3000'. (trying stretch the truth a little to impress the flat-landers, maybe.







)

Bob


----------



## outbackmac

Mrs Tonka

Iam in no hurry so i will look into those alternate routes. Rather be safe than sorry. Is anyone else going to the Biltmore?


----------



## Crawfish

outbackmac said:


> Mrs Tonka
> 
> Iam in no hurry so i will look into those alternate routes. Rather be safe than sorry. Is anyone else going to the Biltmore?


Hey Jerry, I forgot to tell you we are planning on going to Biltmore on Wednesday.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

_"Yes we have the firewood and NO you will NOT pay us for it! OK, now that's settled."_

BUT, Julie it's going to be really cold







(sorry I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to say this again because I know how funny you think it is)







No kiddin, do you guys think you'll have enough for a big fire for this group? Could it be that you're bringing one of those trees from your property?

AND... honestly guys it could potentially be quite chilly -OR- we could have a warm spell. Just keep the rain away!! You know the SE is pretty darn unpredictable.

Lamar will be laughing if water lines are freezing on this weekend.









Carmen


----------



## prevish gang

campingnut18 said:


> _"Yes we have the firewood and NO you will NOT pay us for it! OK, now that's settled."_
> 
> BUT, Julie it's going to be really cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to say this again because I know how funny you think it is)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kiddin, do you guys think you'll have enough for a big fire for this group? Could it be that you're bringing one of those trees from your property?
> 
> AND... honestly guys it could potentially be quite chilly -OR- we could have a warm spell. Just keep the rain away!! You know the SE is pretty darn unpredictable.
> 
> Lamar will be laughing if water lines are freezing on this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmen


All I can say about this is "heat tape"

Darlene


----------



## beachbum

W4DRR said:


> I think some of the confusion comes from the fact the directions are written for locals, because they use names that don't exist on any maps such as "Balsam Highway", "Candlestick Road", etc.
> So let me interpret.
> First of all, here is a link to Mapquest, centered on Balsam....
> Balsam Map
> If you zoom in, look for a road that intersects 23/74 called "McCoy Road". This road will loop around and re-connect to 23/74. This is the mysterious "Candlestick Road". It is between mile marker 93 and 94. The road that you make a right on is "Cabin Flats Rd.". Follow this to a hard right across the tracks to "Old Balsam Depot Rd." After a short distance, this road is re-named "Dark Ridge Rd." (no doubt, to confuse out-of-town people, such as us.) Follow "Dark Ridge Rd." a couple of miles in a more-or-less southerly direction, and the campground is on the left. On the Mapquest map, I believe it is that un-named spur road that branches to the left just before "Dark Ridge Rd." starts to parallel the railroad tracks.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Bob


Not surprisingly, I am still confused by the directions. Do they have signs on the side of the road? That would help me a lot!! You know, get close, then just follow the signs. I hate asking for directions in public. Makes me feel so.........Never mind..
Also, the address of the cg says Sylva, and everyone here talks about it in Balsam, 8 miles away.
What's all the talk about firewood?? Weather forecast for this weekend (on the coast) says highs in mid-80's maybe even low 90's. I do hope autumn arrives before the rally.
can't wait!!!
david


----------



## Crawfish

David, Moonshine Creek CG is in Balsam. I know what you mean when you say some maps put it in Sylva. I have seen those maps also, but trust me it is in Balsam. If you go to the link that Bob (W4DRR) posted in the post you quoted and print it out and also print out his directions you should have no problem. All the maps I have looked at does not have the names of roads Moonshine CG has on their website, but Bob has interpreted the names on the maps to match the names on their website.

As for the firewood, they are predicting lows in the lower 40's and upper 30's for that weekend. We just don't want to be caught with our pants down.

Leon


----------



## tonka

Crawfish said:


> As for the firewood, they are predicting lows in the lower 40's and upper 30's for that weekend. We just don't want to be caught with our pants down.
> 
> Leon


We've already had lows in the 40's and have been sleeping with our windows open for a several days. Of course me and my "power surges", I think its great, while David's all huddled and cuddled under his blankets.









Leon, if you're caught with your pants down, you just may feel a draft on ya aft!!!









Jules (mrs t)


----------



## Gilligan

Crawfish said:


> We just don't want to be caught with our pants down.


I'm sure keeping mine on! You guys may have something special planned for me.









Gilligan


----------



## mountainlady56

OKAY!! I don't know WHERE I've been, what universe, whatever, but for SOME reason, I had in my addled brain that Moonshine Creek was in BOONE, NC!!







I am SURELY glad someone brought this up, as far as directions, because I would have been way up in Boone, NC looking for Moonshine Creek CG!!







That would have been loverly, to say the least, with the price of diesel, these days!!








Well, now that I know what TOWN I'm going to, I might be able to find it, you reckon??? Leon and Margaret, be SURE to keep that cell phone handy, because a lost woman towing a 31' camper CAN be hazardous to her own health!!








BTW, I would have only overshot Balsam 140 miles give or take a few!!








Darlene


----------



## Jambalaya

Folks the pesky requirements of our worklife are changing the family plans for October. We are not going to be able to attend the Mooshine Rally.









If anyone is interested in using our reservation pm me or send an email.

Yall have a great Rally.

Billy


----------



## zoomzoom8

Outback gone..."sniff"....arranging cabin.....whoever is next on the list should be getting a call soon..........


----------



## zoomzoom8

Crawfish......

We have a cabin reserved. We are coming in a day later. So, we are coming in the 26th and out the 28th. See y'all there.


----------



## fl_diesel

zoomzoom8 said:


> Crawfish......
> 
> We have a cabin reserved. We are coming in a day later. So, we are coming in the 26th and out the 28th. See y'all there.


Glad to see you'll still make it! See y'all then!


----------



## mountainlady56

Jambalaya said:


> Folks the pesky requirements of our worklife are changing the family plans for October. We are not going to be able to attend the Mooshine Rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in using our reservation pm me or send an email.
> 
> Yall have a great Rally.
> 
> Billy


Oh, no!! I was going to try to schedule a "Battle of the Chefs" between you and Lee!! What are we gonna do, now??








Sorry you're not gonna make it.








Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> Outback gone..."sniff"....arranging cabin.....whoever is next on the list should be getting a call soon..........































You sold your bartender chateau???





























Darlene


----------



## Dreamtimers

Jambalaya said:


> Folks the pesky requirements of our worklife are changing the family plans for October. We are not going to be able to attend the Mooshine Rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in using our reservation pm me or send an email.
> 
> Yall have a great Rally.
> 
> Billy


Hi Billy;
Leon and I worked with Moonshine creek to get the reservation shifted to us. Hope work is good to you cause I know this is quite a sacrifice. I'm sure we'll see you at the next rally!

We'll be arriving on Sun. the 21st and leaving on Sun. the 28th. looking forward to seeing everyone again.

Dave


----------



## mountainlady56

Dreamtimers said:


> Hi Billy;
> Leon and I worked with Moonshine creek to get the reservation shifted to us. Hope work is good to you cause I know this is quite a sacrifice. I'm sure we'll see you at the next rally!
> 
> We'll be arriving on Sun. the 21st and leaving on Sun. the 28th. looking forward to seeing everyone again.
> 
> Dave


Hi, Dave!!
Look forward to seeing you, Pat and your daughter, again!! Didn't get to see you too much at Topsail, but I'll be there the 21st-28th, as well, if not arriving earlier.
Take care!
Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

well dave it worked out....








glad you and pat will make it again. i cant wait to see everyone .

if this heat keeps up ill be swimming in the creek that weekend.

take care ,lamar


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> if this heat keeps up ill be swimming in the creek that weekend.
> 
> take care ,lamar


There might not be a creek to swim in with this bad drought we are having.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> if this heat keeps up ill be swimming in the creek that weekend.
> 
> take care ,lamar


There might not be a creek to swim in with this bad drought we are having.

Leon








[/quote]
I was up in NW GA, and believe me, it's a pitiful picture. Maybe Lamar better take a wading pool with him, just in case, or a bucket, just for his feet, so we won't waste too much water.








Darlene


----------



## outbackmac

How about a slip n slide


----------



## Crawfish

Jerry, how that looks like fun and refreshing.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

well funny thing about the water...
we got a call from a ga state park here. they ran out of water at the campground this week. its on a well.
so we will have to bring in the water we need. 
i cant pass up this great weather weekend. so were still going.








ill let you know how it works out.
lamar


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> well funny thing about the water...
> we got a call from a ga state park here. they ran out of water at the campground this week. its on a well.
> so we will have to bring in the water we need.
> i cant pass up this great weather weekend. so were still going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill let you know how it works out.
> lamar


Just curious, Lamar. Which park is it that is affected? I'll be staying in some state parks prior to going to the fall rally. Need to be forwarned!!
Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

up north at fort mnt.
its been too dry in that area.
hope we can make it two days.








lamar


----------



## outbackmac

Ok guys i need some advice. Sinse we will be coming over from pigeon forge will it be better for us to grocery shop there or is there someplace on the way to moonshine? Man i wish we were leaving this weekend.


----------



## Crawfish

Jerry,

I have not been to Moonshine Creek before but DW and I are going to wait a buy some of our groceries there. I am pretty sure Balsam has a store if not Sylva is just a few miles down the road. I would guess it would also be a little more expensive buying them in Pigeon Forge since it is a tourist area. I am sure someone who has been there will chime in with some more info also. We will be leaving out next week. I'm telling you it is not getting here quick enough.

Leon


----------



## kyoutback

outbackmac said:


> How about a slip n slide


Wise choice on that picture Jerry.


----------



## campingnut18

sylva is about 10 miles south of the campground.
and yes nick... they have a wal-mart.
outbackmac im picking on nick .
its a small town but they have just about anything you will need.

lamar


----------



## 3LEES

Waynesville is about 6-8 miles NE of the campground. If you are coming from !-40, you'll probably pass right through the town. Lots of grocery stores in Waynesville.

Waynesville does have a Walmart, but it is NOT a Super store (no food). Seems they are in the procees of building a Super store, but it probably will not be finished before the rally.

A word of caution. If anyone wishes to visit Cherokee, don't take US 19 to get there. Narrow road, steep grade and lots of harpin turns. US 23 to US 441 is a much WIDER road with a gradual grade.

I sure wish we could join y'all. My mom and stepdad lived in Maggie Valley (a little north of Waynesville) for almost 20 years. Very beautiful area.

Have fun everyone!


----------



## zoomzoom8

Two loooooooooooong weeks...........


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> sylva is about 10 miles south of the campground.
> and yes nick... they have a wal-mart.
> outbackmac im picking on nick .
> its a small town but they have just about anything you will need.
> 
> lamar


Lamar,
Thank you for letting Nick know there's a Walmart. We wouldn't want to have to treat "blue box store withdrawals" during our rally!! Just teasing. I'm as bad about it, at times, myself, when there's certain things I need. Had to go tonight to help my oldest find material for a bear costume for Halloween. He's gonna be one of the three bears (papa bear, I'm sure, at 6'5"-6'6") and his petite girlfriend is going as Goldie Locks!!








Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

3LEES said:


> A word of caution. If anyone wishes to visit Cherokee, don't take US 19 to get there. Narrow road, steep grade and lots of harpin turns. US 23 to US 441 is a much WIDER road with a gradual grade.
> Have fun everyone!


Another word of caution. If you're just south of Cherokee, and you happen to see a sign that says "Atlanta" to the left, do NOT get on this crazy road. I did back in the dark ages, drove over an hour, hairpin turns, deep valleys all around, yahoos passing me going 55-60 and I'm white-knuckling it at 35 MPH, not towing anything. NO where to turn around, drove this road for an hour, came out on an interstate and it was further to Atlanta than when I got on the stupid road!!







All the time, my then-husband was fussing and complaining and "I told you not to turn there" What were you thinking?", etc. How much fun could I endure??








Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

Main Dishes
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Chicken and Andouille Jambalaya - Jambalaya
3. Boston Butt - sleecjr
4. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
5. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
6. Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
7. Chicken & Dumplin's--Wendy & Chuck
8 Crock Pot Lasagna-beachbum
9.Yankee Pineapple Ham-Doug30506
10.

Sides and Salads:
1. Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
2. Pea Salad or something healthy - Labbycampers
3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
4. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
5. Cornbread - Crawfish
6. Salad w/tomatoes, cucumbers & carrots on the side. BYO Dressing--Wendy & Chuck
7. Homemade Mac & Cheese-freefaller
8. corn casserole - sgalady
9.Black eyed peas- Doug30506
10.

Desserts:
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. Apple Pie - Jambalaya
3. Cheese Cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
4. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
5. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
6. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
7. Vanilla Waffer Cake - B&J_GaKampers
8. Choclate Chip Cookies-freefaller
9.Cran-Berry freeze-Doug30506
10.

Appetizers:
1. Texas Caviar
2. B&J_GaKampers
3. Spinach Dip-freefaller
4. Crab dip and crackers-beachbum
5.

Drinks:
1. Two or three gallons of tea
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

BTW.......we are bringing the big pot we will again set up on the burner for the weekend for folks to stop by for some warming of the soul........donations of whole milk, kaluha, and vodka are welcome.....


----------



## freefaller25

Hi y'all.







We are still planning on coming. We were supposed to arrive Thursday, but since we have the baby we are going to drive part way Thursday, and the rest Friday morning. We should show up before lunch Friday. We can't wait to see everyone!!!

Dana


----------



## Crawfish

Glad you are getting to come Dana because you know we all want to see Austin, oh and the rest of the family too. Take it slow and you should be Ok on the trip. See yall there.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Just to let everyone know, I have again volunteered to make name tags, since we will be having a lot of new people at the rally. If I don't know your names already, I will be gleaning that info from your signature line. If that doesn't work, I may have to PM you directly. I am going to put your avatar on the name tag also, so if you don't have one, you will get a default picture such as Gilligan, or something like that. (So if you don't want Gilligan, you better get an avatar.....fast!)

Bob


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> Main Dishes
> 1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
> 2.
> 3. Boston Butt - sleecjr
> 4. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
> 5. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
> 6. Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
> 7. Chicken & Dumplin's--Wendy & Chuck
> 8 Crock Pot Lasagna-beachbum
> 9.Yankee Pineapple Ham-Doug30506
> 10.
> 
> Sides and Salads:
> 1.
> 2. Pea Salad or something healthy - Labbycampers
> 3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
> 4. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
> 5. Cornbread - Crawfish
> 6. Salad w/tomatoes, cucumbers & carrots on the side. BYO Dressing--Wendy & Chuck
> 7. Homemade Mac & Cheese-freefaller
> 8. corn casserole - sgalady
> 9.Black eyed peas- Doug30506
> 10.
> 
> Desserts:
> 1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
> 2.
> 3. Cheese Cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
> 4. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
> 5. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
> 6. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
> 7. Vanilla Waffer Cake - B&J_GaKampers
> 8. Choclate Chip Cookies-freefaller
> 9.Cran-Berry freeze-Doug30506
> 10.
> 
> Appetizers:
> 1. Texas Caviar
> 2. B&J_GaKampers
> 3. Spinach Dip-freefaller
> 4. Crab dip and crackers-beachbum
> 5.
> 
> Drinks:
> 1. Two or three gallons of tea
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.


Glad you pulled this up, zoomzoom, as Jambalaya won't be there, so I don't guess his food will, either. I removed his contributions off the menu. 
Darlene


----------



## prevish gang

I am bringing all the paper products/plastic ware for this soiree'

Can't wait for the next 2 weeks to pass. I am excited to meet all you guys.

Darlene


----------



## sew4fun5er

sgalady said:


> Main Dishes
> 1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
> 2.
> 3. Boston Butt - sleecjr
> 4. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
> 5. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
> 6. Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
> 7. Chicken & Dumplin's--Wendy & Chuck
> 8 Crock Pot Lasagna-beachbum
> 9.Yankee Pineapple Ham-Doug30506
> 10.
> 
> Sides and Salads:
> 1.
> 2. Pea Salad or something healthy - Labbycampers
> 3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
> 4. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
> 5. Cornbread - Crawfish
> 6. Salad w/tomatoes, cucumbers & carrots on the side. BYO Dressing--Wendy & Chuck
> 7. Homemade Mac & Cheese-freefaller
> 8. corn casserole - sgalady
> 9.Black eyed peas- Doug30506
> 10.
> 
> Desserts:
> 1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
> 2.
> 3. Cheese Cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
> 4. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
> 5. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
> 6. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
> 7. Vanilla Waffer Cake - B&J_GaKampers
> 8. Choclate Chip Cookies-freefaller
> 9.Cran-Berry freeze-Doug30506
> 10.
> 
> Appetizers:
> 1. Texas Caviar
> 2. B&J_GaKampers
> 3. Spinach Dip-freefaller
> 4. Crab dip and crackers-beachbum
> 5.
> 
> Drinks:
> 1. Two or three gallons of tea
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.


Glad you pulled this up, zoomzoom, as Jambalaya won't be there, so I don't guess his food will, either. I removed his contributions off the menu. 
Darlene








[/quote]

Hi, looking forward to seeing everyone. Put me down for Deviled Eggs under Sides and Salads, Please.


----------



## campingnut18

hi gang.
we just got back from the rally area this weekend.
all i can say is i cant wait.

if your coming up from the atlanta area.
go I-85 NORTH TO 985 NORTH.
stay on 985 it will change to 23/441 north.
this is a very easy road to tow a camper. not too many hills.
its 4 lanes most of the way.two lanes in some area in clayton ga.
they have lots of large gas stations to pull in with the camper.
have a safe trip.

we will see you that friday around 1pm.

lamar


----------



## Crawfish

That there be the way me and my better half will be traveling. Looks like pretty far good road that there way.

Just trying to get in the mood and swing of things of being in the hills for a week.









Leon


----------



## prevish gang

I guess I will retract my halloween tableware since Lamar says we don't need that. I will wait to see what we need. Maybe beverages since we seem to be light on that.

Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

Main Dishes
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. 
3. Boston Butt - sleecjr
4. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
5. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
6. Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
7. Chicken & Dumplin's--Wendy & Chuck
8 Crock Pot Lasagna-beachbum
9.Yankee Pineapple Ham-Doug30506
10.

Sides and Salads:
1. 
2. Pea Salad or something healthy - Labbycampers
3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
4. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
5. Cornbread - Crawfish
6. Salad w/tomatoes, cucumbers & carrots on the side. BYO Dressing--Wendy & Chuck
7. Homemade Mac & Cheese-freefaller
8. corn casserole - sgalady
9.Black eyed peas- Doug30506
10.

Desserts:
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. 
3. Cheese Cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
4. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
5. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
6. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
7. Vanilla Waffer Cake - B&J_GaKampers
8. Choclate Chip Cookies-freefaller
9.Cran-Berry freeze-Doug30506
10.

Appetizers:
1. Texas Caviar
2. B&J_GaKampers
3. Spinach Dip-freefaller
4. Crab dip and crackers-beachbum
5. deviled eggs - sew4fun5er

Drinks:
1. Two or three gallons of tea
2. 
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Dreamtimers

sgalady said:


> Main Dishes
> 1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
> 2. Southwestern Chili - Dreamtimers
> 3. Boston Butt - sleecjr
> 4. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
> 5. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
> 6. Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
> 7. Chicken & Dumplin's--Wendy & Chuck
> 8 Crock Pot Lasagna-beachbum
> 9.Yankee Pineapple Ham-Doug30506
> 10.
> 
> Sides and Salads:
> 1.
> 2. Pea Salad or something healthy - Labbycampers
> 3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
> 4. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
> 5. Cornbread - Crawfish
> 6. Salad w/tomatoes, cucumbers & carrots on the side. BYO Dressing--Wendy & Chuck
> 7. Homemade Mac & Cheese-freefaller
> 8. corn casserole - sgalady
> 9.Black eyed peas- Doug30506
> 10.
> 
> Desserts:
> 1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
> 2. Poppy Seed Cake - Dreamtimers
> 3. Cheese Cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
> 4. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
> 5. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
> 6. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
> 7. Vanilla Waffer Cake - B&J_GaKampers
> 8. Choclate Chip Cookies-freefaller
> 9.Cran-Berry freeze-Doug30506
> 10.
> 
> Appetizers:
> 1. Texas Caviar
> 2. B&J_GaKampers
> 3. Spinach Dip-freefaller
> 4. Crab dip and crackers-beachbum
> 5. deviled eggs - sew4fun5er
> 
> Drinks:
> 1. Two or three gallons of tea
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.


Updated food list.
Dave


----------



## mountainlady56

Main Dishes
1. Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
2. Southwestern Chili - Dreamtimers
3. Boston Butt - sleecjr
4. HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
5. Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
6. Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
7. Chicken & Dumplin's--Wendy & Chuck
8 Crock Pot Lasagna-beachbum
9.Yankee Pineapple Ham-Doug30506
10.

Sides and Salads:
1. 
2. Pea Salad or something healthy - Labbycampers
3. Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
4. Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
5. Cornbread - Crawfish
6. Salad w/tomatoes, cucumbers & carrots on the side. BYO Dressing--Wendy & Chuck
7. Homemade Mac & Cheese-freefaller
8. corn casserole - sgalady
9.Black eyed peas- Doug30506
10.

Desserts:
1. Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
2. Poppy Seed Cake - Dreamtimers
3. Cheese Cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
4. Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
5. Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
6. Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
7. Vanilla Waffer Cake - B&J_GaKampers
8. Choclate Chip Cookies-freefaller
9.Cran-Berry freeze-Doug30506
10.

Appetizers:
1. Texas Caviar
2. B&J_GaKampers
3. Spinach Dip-freefaller
4. Crab dip and crackers-beachbum
5. deviled eggs - sew4fun5er

Drinks:
1. Two or three gallons of tea - zoomzoom8
2. 2 gals. caffeine-free tea sweetened with Sweet'n'Low - sgalady
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## zoomzoom8

oops...

Drinks:
1. Two or three gallons of sweet tea - zoom


----------



## prevish gang

zoomzoom8 said:


> oops...
> 
> Drinks:
> 1. Two or three gallons of sweet tea - zoom


In the south, it's a given that it is sweet tea! 1.5 cups of sugar per gallon for it to be just right.


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> oops...
> 
> Drinks:
> 1. Two or three gallons of sweet tea - zoom


Gotcha covered, Gordon!!
Darlene, 
Some of us can't have sweet tea, and I'm not supposed to drink caffeine. So, just looking after us old farts!!







I got teased about bringing low-fat ice cream to the summer rally. Didn't share my fat-free/sugar-free ice cream after that!! LOL
Darlene


----------



## sleecjr

Do to some problems at work, i will need to change my trip dates. I will be there on the 23 to the 30th.


----------



## Crawfish

Lee, you scared me there for a minute. Though we might have another one drop off because of work. So we will see you on the 23rd then.

Leon


----------



## sleecjr

Crawfish said:


> Lee, you scared me there for a minute. Though we might have another one drop off because of work. So we will see you on the 23rd then.
> 
> Leon


Not a chance! I will be there. Just moving my days some.


----------



## zoomzoom8

OMG!!!!! Wait till you see what the DW got me for my birfday........

U couldn't guess in a million years........

Wait till ya see it......it's HUGE!!!!!







.....but sooooooo cool

PS - the cabin's up there aren't heated......what's your experience with the little ceramic heaters????


----------



## outbackmac

Those little ceramic heaters do a grat job the few times ive used them. I have a heater that we keep in our t t if you need another one.

6 days and counting. Have we lost a few outbackers for the outing?


----------



## Five Outbackers

I am so Jealous.............. Hey guys I want to come will someone let me borrow their 3/4 ton diesel







I really really want to make this trip just dont have the TV yet to pull my TT that far Hope to have a 3/4 ton Diesel by Topsail


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8 said:


> 6 days and counting. Have we lost a few outbackers for the outing?


We lost Jambalaya but Dreamtimers jump on his site real quick. Freefaller at one time said they were not going to be able to make it but they changed their minds and are coming, so we still have the same number coming.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> OMG!!!!! Wait till you see what the DW got me for my birfday........
> 
> U couldn't guess in a million years........
> 
> Wait till ya see it......it's HUGE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....but sooooooo cool
> 
> PS - the cabin's up there aren't heated......what's your experience with the little ceramic heaters????


I can't believe for that price, they don't have HEAT!! Did you make sure you got one that had a BATHROOM???







I was thinking about doing the cabin thing rather than towing so far, but at those rates, and some of them don't have a BATHROOM?? We don't think so. GA state parks are like $75/night, have central heat/air, 2 bedrooms, bath, huge living area, fully equipped kitchen, etc. Guess I was spoiled to that.







I bet I know what she got you!!








Darlene


----------



## sleecjr

i also have 2 heaters that are fan like, about 1500 watts each. Just let me know if you need them.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Cathy stated the heat worked "sometimes"

By god it's not called a "rustic" cabin for nothing...........

This is gonna be a hoot!!!


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> Cathy stated the heat worked "sometimes"
> 
> By god it's not called a "rustic" cabin for nothing...........
> 
> This is gonna be a hoot!!!


OMG, Gordon!! PLEASE do not tell me you're in a "rustic" cabin with no bathroom. Oh, well, after a night or two of potty trips, let's see who's doing the hooting!! LOL. Just teasing, sounds like fun, but I gotta have a potty, at LEAST!! To go from Chateau zoom to this??







Sure hope Angela doesn't take back your birthday present!!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

hey gordon .
i bet i know???? is it gas or electric?????
















by the way . i have two heaters in the camper. your welcome to one if you want.
i also have one of those pop-up porto-potty tent things. 
ill even bring the 5 gallon bucket with a new toilet lid on it.

lamar


----------



## mountainlady56

Gang,
I'm sorry, but I'm not going to be able to make this rally, after all. I really hate it, but I hurt my ankle/foot last time I was camping, about 2 1/2 weeks ago, had it x-rayed, and they said it was okay, except for spurs on the ankle and a severe sprain. Well, climbing in/out the truck or going up the camper steps really aggravates it, and it's actually worse, even though I've kept it aced, etc., most of the time, and stayed off it. Went out to the camper this morning, and pulled the linen off the bed and put it on to wash, and I made another mistep coming out of the camper, and the foot's really hurting, now in the arch area.
I'm really disappointed, but I know I won't be able to get in/out the truck for a week or more, as it usually bothers my left leg/knee/back, as it is, and now the foot is involved. I was really looking forward to seeing everyone, those of you I know and those I haven't gotten to meet, yet. But, it's time for a reality check, here, and I'm going to be selling out. There's a time to admit defeat, and when you hurt all the time and can't even do your household chores, it's time to give up.
Maybe, sometimes, I can still see you guys, stay nearby in a hotel or something. We'll see. I was gonna do a "care package" for Taylor at the rally, and will still try to get one together for her if I can, on my own. I'll wait til the morning to cancel my reservation. If anyone wants it, let me know so I can transfer it to you.
I'll miss you guys!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

campingnut18 said:


> hey gordon .
> i bet i know???? is it gas or electric?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamar


both.............I've always talked about having one of these........should have had one when the world ended when new years 2000 rolled around and everything failed...............would have been a nice back up.......oh that's right...the world didn't end....but we missed that being down in our bomb shelter with 500 gallons of water, 400 cans of food, and small weapons......


----------



## Reverie

zoomzoom8 said:


> hey gordon .
> i bet i know???? is it gas or electric?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamar


both.............I've always talked about having one of these........should have had one when the world ended when new years 2000 rolled around and everything failed...............would have been a nice back up.......oh that's right...the world didn't end....but we missed that being down in our bomb shelter with 500 gallons of water, 400 can of food, and small weapons......
[/quote]

*Small* weapons?

If you don't have at least a grenade launcher, it is too small...

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56

Well, since nobody replied, I let my reservation at Moonshine go. Can't say I didn't give you a chance!!
Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

Just to make everyone's mouth water and a reminder for me - we still haven't signed up officially for food but I know we will bring desserts (pumpkin roll and prolly cookies). Maybe some good ol' hot dogs for the basics ... and the kiddos.

*Main Dishes*
Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
Boston Butt - sleecjr
HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
Chicken & Dumplin's--Wendy & Chuck
Crock Pot Lasagna-beachbum
Yankee Pineapple Ham-Doug30506
Hot dogs (maybe hamburgers) - CN18
Chili? (more) - CN18

*Sides and Salads:*
Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
Pea Salad or something healthy - Labbycampers
Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
Cornbread - Crawfish
Salad w/tomatoes, cucumbers & carrots on the side. BYO Dressing--Wendy & Chuck
Homemade Mac & Cheese-freefaller
Black eyed peas- Doug30506

*Desserts:*
Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
Cheese Cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
_Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan_
Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
Vanilla Waffer Cake - B&J_GaKampers
Choclate Chip Cookies-freefaller
Cran-Berry freeze-Doug30506
Pumpkin roll - CN18
Cookies - CN18

*Appetizers:*
Texas Caviar - Reverie
Spinach Dip-freefaller
Crab dip and crackers-beachbum

*Drinks:*
Two or three gallons of tea
Cokes - CN18

*Necessities Stuff:*
Halloween bowls, cups, plates, utensils - Pevish gang

Could we possibly be missing ANYTHING? 

Carmen


----------



## tonka

*Main Dishes*
Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
Boston Butt - sleecjr
HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
Chicken & Dumplin's--Wendy & Chuck
Crock Pot Lasagna-beachbum
Yankee Pineapple Ham-Doug30506
Hot dogs (maybe hamburgers) - CN18
Chili? (more) - CN18
Medium spice Chili/crackers - Tonka

*Sides and Salads:*
Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
Pea Salad or something healthy - Labbycampers
Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
Cornbread - Crawfish
Salad w/tomatoes, cucumbers & carrots on the side. BYO Dressing--Wendy & Chuck
Homemade Mac & Cheese-freefaller
Black eyed peas- Doug30506

*Desserts:*
Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
Cheese Cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
Vanilla Waffer Cake - B&J_GaKampers
Choclate Chip Cookies-freefaller
Cran-Berry freeze-Doug30506
Pumpkin roll - CN18
Cookies - CN18
Sock-it-to-me Cake - Tonka

*Appetizers:*
Texas Caviar - Reverie
Spinach Dip-freefaller
Crab dip and crackers-beachbum
Mexican Cheese dip w/meat - Tonka

*Drinks:*
Two or three gallons of tea
Cokes - CN18
Mountain Dew - Tonka
Raspberry Ice Tea(unsweetened- Tonka (I'm the only one in my family that likes this, but maybe someone here will, too)

*Necessities Stuff:*
Halloween bowls, cups, plates, utensils - Pevish gang

Carmen, I had planned on bringing Chili, just procrastinated BIG TIME posting it. If you want to bring it that's fine, but I really don't mind at all. Y'all do so much already I'd like for you to let us bring it. However, the Chili we had with y'all Sat. night was ggoooood!!!

Also, this has probably been addressed, I just missed it..... but, is everyone just chipping in on bringing the condiments? (hope I spelled that right







) We can bring chopped onions, relish, sour cream, cheese, etc. I can't have Chili or hotdogs w/o sour cream and cheese.









Are we there yet?!! Can't wait to see everybody!

Jules (mrs T)


----------



## zoomzoom8

Leon,

Our SOB'er friends are out due to a sick child they've been told to keep home for a while.


----------



## Crawfish

Sorry to hear about you friends Gordon. We hope the illness is not serious and hope he gets better soon.

Julie, those condiments sound fine, rather have to much than not enough.

Leon


----------



## B&J_GAKampers

tonka said:


> *Main Dishes*
> Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
> Boston Butt - sleecjr
> HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
> Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
> Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
> Chicken & Dumplin's--Wendy & Chuck
> Crock Pot Lasagna-beachbum
> Yankee Pineapple Ham-Doug30506
> Hot dogs (maybe hamburgers) - CN18
> Chili? (more) - CN18
> Medium spice Chili/crackers - Tonka
> 
> *Sides and Salads:*
> Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
> Pea Salad or something healthy - Labbycampers
> Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
> Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
> Cornbread - Crawfish
> Salad w/tomatoes, cucumbers & carrots on the side. BYO Dressing--Wendy & Chuck
> Homemade Mac & Cheese-freefaller
> Black eyed peas- Doug30506
> Broccoli Salad (very healthy) - B&J_GaKampers
> 
> *Desserts:*
> Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
> Cheese Cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
> Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
> Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
> Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
> Vanilla Waffer Cake - B&J_GaKampers
> Choclate Chip Cookies-freefaller
> Cran-Berry freeze-Doug30506
> Pumpkin roll - CN18
> Cookies - CN18
> Sock-it-to-me Cake - Tonka
> 
> *Appetizers:*
> Texas Caviar - Reverie
> Spinach Dip-freefaller
> Crab dip and crackers-beachbum
> Mexican Cheese dip w/meat - Tonka
> Ukn right now - B&J_GaKampers
> 
> *Drinks:*
> Two or three gallons of tea
> Cokes - CN18
> Mountain Dew - Tonka
> Raspberry Ice Tea(unsweetened- Tonka (I'm the only one in my family that likes this, but maybe someone here will, too)
> 
> *Necessities Stuff:*
> Halloween bowls, cups, plates, utensils - Pevish gang


Some how or other the side dish and appetizer we posted we are bringing got left off this version of the food list, so have added them back. 
I hate making decisions on what to bring....so, I'm still procrastinating







on the main dish

Is it time to pack yet??????

Juleen


----------



## outbackmac

yes for some its time to start getting things together picked up tt today getting her ready for Sunday departure at 5am.

Leon we are in for the biltmore what ever day is fine with us.

put us down for a jalapeño appetizer (spelling)

Here is our itinerary Leaving sunday at 5am for pigeon forge, sunday night going to the Comedy Barn ( anyone ever been there) Monday going to Cades Cove never been before, monday evening thinking about Moonshine Creek.

4 days and counting


----------



## sleecjr

outbackmac said:


> Monday going to Cades Cove never been before,
> 4 days and counting


Cades cove is great!! Its a long drive though. Its still a must see if you like nature.


----------



## Crawfish

Me and Margaret are heading out tomorrow morning if weather permits. We will be traveling about half way and drive the second leg on Friday. Everybody have a safe trip and we will see you when you arrive at Moonshine Creek.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

Cathy & Ron are having to cancel their reservations. Please speak up quick if you would like their spot. They have a big rig motor home so I would assume that they had a bigger site. PM me 

Carmen


----------



## W4DRR

Here is the long-range forecast for Balsam for Friday and Saturday. The Sunday forecast won't show up until tomorrow.
It is so far out, it is mostly crystal ball, but let's hope it holds.
(The 0% is chance of rain.)

Fri
Oct 26
Sunny
69°/41° 0%

Sat
Oct 27
Partly Cloudy
70°/41° 0%


----------



## outbackmac

How many outbackers have had t cancel?


----------



## zoomzoom8

i think only three maybe four


----------



## Rollrs45

Just checking, but earlier in the year we talked about a few of us bringing motorcycles. I was just checking to see if there are a few of you who still plan to ride????

Mike


----------



## prevish gang

campingnut18 said:


> Cathy & Ron are having to cancel their reservations. Please speak up quick if you would like their spot. They have a big rig motor home so I would assume that they had a bigger site. PM me
> 
> Carmen


We want it. They have us on a tiny lot. Can't even get the truck on the site with our 5er, so I had just called today asking if there were any cancellations for a bigger site. If you get me their site #, I will ask for it and release my site instead.

Darlene


----------



## Campforthenight

Rollrs45 said:


> Just checking, but earlier in the year we talked about a few of us bringing motorcycles. I was just checking to see if there are a few of you who still plan to ride????
> 
> Mike


yes


----------



## Dreamtimers

tonka said:


> *Main Dishes*
> Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
> Southwestern Chili - Dreamtimers
> Boston Butt - sleecjr
> HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
> Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
> Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
> Chicken & Dumplin's--Wendy & Chuck
> Crock Pot Lasagna-beachbum
> Yankee Pineapple Ham-Doug30506
> Hot dogs (maybe hamburgers) - CN18
> Chili? (more) - CN18
> Medium spice Chili/crackers - Tonka
> 
> *Sides and Salads:*
> Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
> Pea Salad or something healthy - Labbycampers
> Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
> Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
> Cornbread - Crawfish
> Salad w/tomatoes, cucumbers & carrots on the side. BYO Dressing--Wendy & Chuck
> Homemade Mac & Cheese-freefaller
> Black eyed peas- Doug30506
> Broccoli Salad (very healthy) - B&J_GaKampers
> 
> *Desserts:*
> Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
> Poppy Seed Cake - Dreamtimers
> Cheese Cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
> Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
> Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
> Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
> Vanilla Waffer Cake - B&J_GaKampers
> Choclate Chip Cookies-freefaller
> Cran-Berry freeze-Doug30506
> Pumpkin roll - CN18
> Cookies - CN18
> Sock-it-to-me Cake - Tonka
> 
> *Appetizers:*
> Texas Caviar - Reverie
> Spinach Dip-freefaller
> Crab dip and crackers-beachbum
> Mexican Cheese dip w/meat - Tonka
> Ukn right now - B&J_GaKampers
> 
> *Drinks:*
> Two or three gallons of tea
> Cokes - CN18
> Mountain Dew - Tonka
> Raspberry Ice Tea(unsweetened- Tonka (I'm the only one in my family that likes this, but maybe someone here will, too)
> 
> *Necessities Stuff:*
> Halloween bowls, cups, plates, utensils - Pevish gang


re-updated food list

ALSO:
We'll be leaving out on this Sat. morn.. Plan to be there sometime Sun.

Leon: We also have tickets for the Biltmore.
Dave


----------



## W4DRR

The weather is still looking good for next weekend....

Thu
Oct 25 Partly Cloudy 
64°/38° 10%

Fri
Oct 26 Sunny 
68°/38° 0%

Sat
Oct 27 Sunny 
69°/42° 10%

Sun
Oct 28 Partly Cloudy 
71°/43° 10%


----------



## campingnut18

hi folks. i know everyone wants a big campsite. well at moonshine 
it just ain't going to happen. most all sites are small and close together.
they did tell me they would work with the ones with large campers and match
them the best they could.

ill check with leon tomorrow and see if he can look around and give me the names and numbers of the sites.
and see if they can move some people around. 
just be aware that its a small campground. 
it will all work out and we'll have another great rally.

thanks, lamar


----------



## Dreamtimers

1) Sleecjr - Florida - Arrive Oct 23 - Depart Oct 28
2) Crawfish - Alabama - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
3) Campingnut18 - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
4) Jgheesling - Georgia - Arrive ? - Depart ?
5) Zoomzoom8 - Tennessee - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
6) Tonka - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
7) Outbackgeorgia - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
8) sew4fun5er - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
9) Prevish Gang - Virginia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
10) Katrina - Kentucky - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
11) NC Outbacker - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
12) beachbum - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
13) outbackmac - Ohio - Arrive Oct 23 - Depart Oct 28
14) Dreamtimers - Alabama - Arrive Oct 21 - Depart Oct 28
15) FL_Diesel - Florida - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
16) W4DRR - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
17) Freefaller - Tennessee - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
17) Wolfpackers - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
18) Reverie - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
19) Needtomellowout - Georgia - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
20) Tidefan - Alabama - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
21) Rollrs45 - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
22) LabbyCampers - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
23) Wendy and Chuck - Alabama - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
24) B&J GAKampers - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
25) O'shields - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
26) Doug30506 - Georgia - ??
27) John Bunton - Texas - ??

Corrected an error in our arrival date. Anyone else need to correct a date, add or delete?
Just wanted to see who will be there and when.

Dave


----------



## Paul and Amy

Dreamtimers said:


> 1) Sleecjr - Florida - Arrive Oct 23 - Depart Oct 28
> 2) Crawfish - Alabama - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
> 3) Campingnut18 - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 4) Jgheesling - Georgia - Arrive ? - Depart ?
> 5) Zoomzoom8 - Tennessee - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 6) Tonka - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
> 7) Outbackgeorgia - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 8) sew4fun5er - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
> 9) Prevish Gang - Virginia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
> 10) Katrina - Kentucky - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 11) NC Outbacker - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 12) beachbum - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
> 13) outbackmac - Ohio - Arrive Oct 23 - Depart Oct 28
> 14) Dreamtimers - Alabama - Arrive Oct 21 - Depart Oct 28
> 15) FL_Diesel - Florida - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 16) W4DRR - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 17) Freefaller - Tennessee - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
> 17) Wolfpackers - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 18) Reverie - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 19) Needtomellowout - Georgia - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 20) Tidefan - Alabama - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 21) Rollrs45 - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
> 22) LabbyCampers - Georgia - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28 Lot 23
> 23) Wendy and Chuck - Alabama - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 24) B&J GAKampers - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 25) O'shields - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 26) Doug30506 - Georgia - ??
> 27) John Bunton - Texas - ??
> 
> Corrected an error in our arrival date. Anyone else need to correct a date, add or delete?
> Just wanted to see who will be there and when.
> 
> Dave


Ditto correct


----------



## zoomzoom8

1) Sleecjr - Florida - Arrive Oct 23 - Depart Oct 28
2) Crawfish - Alabama - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
3) Campingnut18 - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
4) Jgheesling - Georgia - Arrive ? - Depart ?
5) Zoomzoom8 - Tennessee - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
6) Tonka - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
7) Outbackgeorgia - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
8) sew4fun5er - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
9) Prevish Gang - Virginia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
10) Katrina - Kentucky - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
11) NC Outbacker - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
12) beachbum - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
13) outbackmac - Ohio - Arrive Oct 23 - Depart Oct 28
14) Dreamtimers - Alabama - Arrive Oct 21 - Depart Oct 28
15) FL_Diesel - Florida - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
16) W4DRR - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
17) Freefaller - Tennessee - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
17) Wolfpackers - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
18) Reverie - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
19) Needtomellowout - Georgia - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
20) Tidefan - Alabama - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
21) Rollrs45 - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
22) LabbyCampers - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
23) Wendy and Chuck - Alabama - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
24) B&J GAKampers - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
25) O'shields - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
26) Doug30506 - Georgia - ??
27) John Bunton - Texas - ??


----------



## freefaller25

Does anyone have an idea of how many kids are going to be there?


----------



## campingnut18

freefaller25 said:


> Does anyone have an idea of how many kids are going to be there?


THAT is a very good question but I think there will be more than I can count on my fingers... Maybe one of the boys here has an idea?

C-


----------



## campingnut18

[quote name='campingnut18' date='Oct 18 2007, 08:42 AM' post='254963']
Cathy & Ron are having to cancel their reservations. Please speak up quick if you would like their spot. They have a big rig motor home so I would assume that they had a bigger site. PM me 

REFRESHing this post just in case there is somebody out there needing a spot for this coming weekend. I imagine that they will have to call and cancel by tomorrow.

(like the DH said, the CG is working to give folks the biggest site for the biggest rigs so whatever site# they gave you could possibly change).

C-


----------



## zoomzoom8

we had 20 something last year with the group we had.....this year we have twice as many campers...soooooooooooooo I guess 40 to 50 from infants to teens........


----------



## W4DRR

I guess I should have kept my big mouth shut. Now Mother Nature has figured out there is a Rally next weekend in Balsam, NC.
The forecast is going downhill fast....

Thu
Oct 25
Mostly Cloudy
67°/44° 10%

Fri
Oct 26
Few Showers
61°/44° 30%

Sat
Oct 27
Showers
67°/44° 30%

Sun
Oct 28
Partly Cloudy
68°/42° 10%


----------



## mountainlady56

W4DRR said:


> I guess I should have kept my big mouth shut. Now Mother Nature has figured out there is a Rally next weekend in Balsam, NC.
> The forecast is going downhill fast....
> 
> Thu
> Oct 25
> Mostly Cloudy
> 67°/44° 10%
> 
> Fri
> Oct 26
> Few Showers
> 61°/44° 30%
> 
> Sat
> Oct 27
> Showers
> 67°/44° 30%
> 
> Sun
> Oct 28
> Partly Cloudy
> 68°/42° 10%


Well, Bob,
I've been concerned about those that were getting there today. I would have been one, but I'm laid up with my ankle. I was worried about Leon and Margaret, as we had tornadoes around our area, and one was at Pensacola, yesterday/last night. A local man woke up with an oak tree in bed with him. He was lucky to just get a few stitches, but it demolished his home. There were tornado warnings in N GA/Tenn/N Carolina, as well, last night, and I know they hit the road yesterday. Anyone hear from them?
Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

thanks bob. now we have a chance of rain....









i seen leon last night. they are doing fine. they will be a the campground by now.
ill try and talk with him by tomorrow to get a report.

lamar


----------



## klk

Hello, I wanted to add our names to the list. We are new to the camping scene having purchased our new Outbacker (23KRS) In June of this year. We live in Sorrento Florida just northwest of Orlando our family consists of myself (Ken), wife (Lori), Daughter 14 (Kristen), Taz the Brussels Griffon and Nyla our adopted hurricane Katrina sheltie. We look forward to meeting all of you.

1) Sleecjr - Florida - Arrive Oct 23 - Depart Oct 28
2) Crawfish - Alabama - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
3) Campingnut18 - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
4) Jgheesling - Georgia - Arrive ? - Depart ?
5) Zoomzoom8 - Tennessee - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
6) Tonka - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
7) Outbackgeorgia - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
8) sew4fun5er - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
9) Prevish Gang - Virginia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
10) Katrina - Kentucky - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
11) NC Outbacker - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
12) beachbum - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
13) outbackmac - Ohio - Arrive Oct 23 - Depart Oct 28
14) Dreamtimers - Alabama - Arrive Oct 21 - Depart Oct 28
15) FL_Diesel - Florida - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
16) W4DRR - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
17) Freefaller - Tennessee - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
17) Wolfpackers - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
18) Reverie - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
19) Needtomellowout - Georgia - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
20) Tidefan - Alabama - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
21) Rollrs45 - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
22) LabbyCampers - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
23) Wendy and Chuck - Alabama - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
24) B&J GAKampers - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
25) O'shields - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
26) Doug30506 - Georgia - ??
27) John Bunton - Texas - ??
28) Sorrento Outbackers - Florida - Arrive Oct 25 Depart Oct 29


----------



## sleecjr

Sorrento Outbackers said:


> Hello, I wanted to add our names to the list. We are new to the camping scene having purchased our new Outbacker (23KRS) In June of this year. We live in Sorrento Florida just northwest of Orlando our family consists of myself (Ken), wife (Lori), Daughter 14 (Kristen), Taz the Brussels Griffon and Nyla our adopted hurricane Katrina sheltie. We look forward to meeting all of you.
> 
> 1) Sleecjr - Florida - Arrive Oct 23 - Depart Oct 28
> 2) Crawfish - Alabama - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
> 3) Campingnut18 - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 4) Jgheesling - Georgia - Arrive ? - Depart ?
> 5) Zoomzoom8 - Tennessee - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 6) Tonka - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
> 7) Outbackgeorgia - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 8) sew4fun5er - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
> 9) Prevish Gang - Virginia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
> 10) Katrina - Kentucky - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 11) NC Outbacker - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 12) beachbum - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
> 13) outbackmac - Ohio - Arrive Oct 23 - Depart Oct 28
> 14) Dreamtimers - Alabama - Arrive Oct 21 - Depart Oct 28
> 15) FL_Diesel - Florida - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 16) W4DRR - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 17) Freefaller - Tennessee - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
> 17) Wolfpackers - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 18) Reverie - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 19) Needtomellowout - Georgia - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 20) Tidefan - Alabama - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 21) Rollrs45 - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
> 22) LabbyCampers - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 23) Wendy and Chuck - Alabama - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 24) B&J GAKampers - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 25) O'shields - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 26) Doug30506 - Georgia - ??
> 27) John Bunton - Texas - ??
> 28) Sorrento Outbackers - Florida - Arrive Oct 25 Depart Oct 29


Wow!!! Welcome to outbackers and the rally! Glad to have another florida outbacker.


----------



## sleecjr

Btw I am staying untill the 30th. Any one else staying longer?


----------



## tonka

W4DRR said:


> I guess I should have kept my big mouth shut. Now Mother Nature has figured out there is a Rally next weekend in Balsam, NC.
> The forecast is going downhill fast....
> 
> Thu
> Oct 25
> Mostly Cloudy
> 67°/44° 10%
> 
> Fri
> Oct 26
> Few Showers
> 61°/44° 30%
> 
> Sat
> Oct 27
> Showers
> 67°/44° 30%
> 
> Sun
> Oct 28
> Partly Cloudy
> 68°/42° 10%


I get a different report from Accuweather........ http://www.accuweather.com/forecast2.asp?p...34&metric=0

It says rain Tues-Thurs. then clearing for the weekend. HHHMMM.... wonder which forcast is right









Jules (mrs t)


----------



## kjdj

Hi all, We're still around just a little bit busy.









Like an idiot I didn't check here first. 
We set-up a trip to Bobby Brown that weekend with a few GA-TECH classmates We haven't seen in a few years.

Have a great time!
Kevin, Tanya, Sam, Corey, Alex, & Madison


----------



## W4DRR

tonka said:


> I get a different report from Accuweather........ http://www.accuweather.com/forecast2.asp?p...34&metric=0
> 
> It says rain Tues-Thurs. then clearing for the weekend. HHHMMM.... wonder which forcast is right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jules (mrs t)


It's those darn computer models they use. There are several different ones, and on long range forecasts they seldom agree. It is not until about 3 days out that they get any kind of convergence.
I am getting mine from the Weather Channel's website.

Bob


----------



## campingnut18

WELCOME SoRRENTo OUTBACKER.
glad you can make the trip. at first your going to think were crazy for doing this each year. 
but after a few hours you will see why.








we have so many close friends in the group its crazy. i love camping with this group and will do it as long as i can.
dont forget candy for the kids. we will have lots of fire wood if needed.
cant wait to see everyone. cant wait to see gordons new 450.

lamar


----------



## mountainlady56

Called Leon and Margaret, earlier, and left a message. Margaret called me back and said that they were fine, that they just had rain during the night before they went on up, from the Atlanta area, but it was clear today. They had problems with their transmission, in the mountains, and said that there were bad hairpin turns, roads, etc., and the CG's not paved and is packed like sardines, but it is absolutely BEAUTIFUL all around there!!







She also said if anyone calls, to leave a message, that their cell phone is not picking up incoming calls, due to signal strength, so leave a message and they'll call you back. 
Just wanted to let everyone know they DID make it safely. The truck is doing okay, now that the OB's off it, but they're going to get it checked next week, to try to prevent problems on the way home.
Take care!
Darlene


----------



## Dreamtimers

Sorrento Outbackers said:


> Hello, I wanted to add our names to the list. We are new to the camping scene having purchased our new Outbacker (23KRS) In June of this year. We live in Sorrento Florida just northwest of Orlando our family consists of myself (Ken), wife (Lori), Daughter 14 (Kristen), Taz the Brussels Griffon and Nyla our adopted hurricane Katrina sheltie. We look forward to meeting all of you.
> 
> 1) Sleecjr - Florida - Arrive Oct 23 - Depart Oct 28
> 2) Crawfish - Alabama - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
> 3) Campingnut18 - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 4) Jgheesling - Georgia - Arrive ? - Depart ?
> 5) Zoomzoom8 - Tennessee - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 6) Tonka - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
> 7) Outbackgeorgia - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 8) sew4fun5er - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
> 9) Prevish Gang - Virginia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
> 10) Katrina - Kentucky - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 11) NC Outbacker - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 12) beachbum - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
> 13) outbackmac - Ohio - Arrive Oct 23 - Depart Oct 28
> 14) Dreamtimers - Alabama - Arrive Oct 21 - Depart Oct 28
> 15) FL_Diesel - Florida - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 16) W4DRR - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 17) Freefaller - Tennessee - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
> 18) Wolfpackers - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 19) Reverie - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 20) Needtomellowout - Georgia - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 21) Tidefan - Alabama - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 22) Rollrs45 - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
> 23) LabbyCampers - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 24) Wendy and Chuck - Alabama - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 25) B&J GAKampers - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 26) O'shields - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 27) Doug30506 - Georgia - ??
> 28) John Bunton - Texas - ??
> 29) Sorrento Outbackers - Florida - Arrive Oct 25 Depart Oct 29


Corrected an error in the count.

Welcome Sorrento Outbackers! You have just joined one of the most wonderful, ( and crazy), groups of people you are ever likely to meet. Glad to have you as one of us.

From Leon:
"CG's not paved and is packed like sardines"
'endquote'

Next weekend it will be "Outback" flavored sardines.














29








Dave


----------



## mskyoutback

I wish we were going.









Everyone have a great and safe trip!


----------



## klk

Here is an updated list, with our additions.
Thanks, Ken & Lori

Main Dishes
Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
Southwestern Chili - Dreamtimers
Boston Butt - sleecjr
HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
Chicken & Dumplin's--Wendy & Chuck
Crock Pot Lasagna-beachbum
Yankee Pineapple Ham-Doug30506
Hot dogs (maybe hamburgers) - CN18
Chili? (more) - CN18
Medium spice Chili/crackers - Tonka

Sides and Salads:
Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
Pea Salad or something healthy - Labbycampers
Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
Cornbread - Crawfish
Salad w/tomatoes, cucumbers & carrots on the side. BYO Dressing--Wendy & Chuck
Homemade Mac & Cheese-freefaller
Black eyed peas- Doug30506
Broccoli Salad (very healthy) - B&J_GaKampers
Baked beans - Sorrento Outbackers

Desserts:
Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
Poppy Seed Cake - Dreamtimers
Cheese Cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
Vanilla Waffer Cake - B&J_GaKampers
Choclate Chip Cookies-freefaller
Cran-Berry freeze-Doug30506
Pumpkin roll - CN18
Cookies - CN18
Sock-it-to-me Cake - Tonka

Appetizers:
Texas Caviar - Reverie
Spinach Dip-freefaller
Crab dip and crackers-beachbum
Mexican Cheese dip w/meat - Tonka
Ukn right now - B&J_GaKampers
Chips & Salsa - Sorrento Outbackers

Drinks:
Two or three gallons of tea
Cokes - CN18
Mountain Dew - Tonka
Raspberry Ice Tea(unsweetened- Tonka (I'm the only one in my family that likes this, but maybe someone here will, too)
Coke Zero & Sprite Zero - Sorrento Outbackers

Necessities Stuff:
Halloween bowls, cups, plates, utensils - Pevish gang


----------



## Dreamtimers

Well! We're headed out. Hope to see Leon tonight, and the rest of you soon.

Have a safe trip everyone.

Dreamtimers


----------



## outbackmac

Its getting down th netty gritty were at 14 hours and counting


----------



## W4DRR

Just a reminder for everybody heading to Moonshine Creek. The turn-off from US74 is between mile marker 93 and 94. It is not that obvious, so be watching for it. When heading north on 74, it will be after 93 and on the right. When heading south, it will be after 94 and on the left.

Bob


----------



## B&J_GAKampers

Dreamtimers said:


> 1) Sleecjr - Florida - Arrive Oct 23 - Depart Oct 28
> 2) Crawfish - Alabama - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
> 3) Campingnut18 - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 4) Jgheesling - Georgia - Arrive ? - Depart ?
> 5) Zoomzoom8 - Tennessee - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 6) Tonka - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
> 7) Outbackgeorgia - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 8) sew4fun5er - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
> 9) Prevish Gang - Virginia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
> 10) Katrina - Kentucky - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 11) NC Outbacker - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 12) beachbum - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
> 13) outbackmac - Ohio - Arrive Oct 23 - Depart Oct 28
> 14) Dreamtimers - Alabama - Arrive Oct 21 - Depart Oct 28
> 15) FL_Diesel - Florida - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 16) W4DRR - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 17) Freefaller - Tennessee - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
> 17) Wolfpackers - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 18) Reverie - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 19) Needtomellowout - Georgia - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 20) Tidefan - Alabama - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 21) Rollrs45 - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
> 22) LabbyCampers - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 23) Wendy and Chuck - Alabama - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 24) B&J GAKampers - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
> 25) O'shields - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 26) Doug30506 - Georgia - ??
> 27) John Bunton - Texas - ??
> 
> Corrected an error in our arrival date. Anyone else need to correct a date, add or delete?
> Just wanted to see who will be there and when.
> 
> Dave


Corrected our departure date.

Juleen


----------



## W4DRR

Those computer models are all over the place. Now we are back to good weather for the weekend!









Thu
Oct 25 T-Showers 
64°/40° 40%

Fri
Oct 26 Partly Cloudy 
64°/38° 10%

Sat
Oct 27 Mostly Sunny 
63°/38° 10%

Sun
Oct 28 Sunny 
64°/36° 10%


----------



## beachbum

Leon or anyone else at Moonshine Creek,
We are starting to get serious about packing up. Went to AAA and got maps, etc so I am OK on the directions. We are leaving the coast early Wed morning







so we should get there around 2:00pm Wed afternoon







. NC 64 to Raleigh, then I-40 all the way from Raleigh. Are there any last minute items, supplies, etc needed? Is there a source for firewood there? Is there wi fi there?? How are ya'll keeping in touch? The excitement builds!!!








david and Linda


----------



## Wolfpackers

B&J_GAKampers said:


> 1) Sleecjr - Florida - Arrive Oct 23 - Depart Oct 28
> 2) Crawfish - Alabama - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
> 3) Campingnut18 - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 4) Jgheesling - Georgia - Arrive ? - Depart ?
> 5) Zoomzoom8 - Tennessee - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 6) Tonka - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
> 7) Outbackgeorgia - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 8) sew4fun5er - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
> 9) Prevish Gang - Virginia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
> 10) Katrina - Kentucky - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 11) NC Outbacker - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 12) beachbum - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
> 13) outbackmac - Ohio - Arrive Oct 23 - Depart Oct 28
> 14) Dreamtimers - Alabama - Arrive Oct 21 - Depart Oct 28
> 15) FL_Diesel - Florida - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 16) W4DRR - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 17) Freefaller - Tennessee - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
> 17) Wolfpackers - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 29
> 18) Reverie - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 19) Needtomellowout - Georgia - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 20) Tidefan - Alabama - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 21) Rollrs45 - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
> 22) LabbyCampers - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 23) Wendy and Chuck - Alabama - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
> 24) B&J GAKampers - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
> 25) O'shields - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
> 26) Doug30506 - Georgia - ??
> 27) John Bunton - Texas - ??
> 
> Corrected an error in our arrival date. Anyone else need to correct a date, add or delete?
> Just wanted to see who will be there and when.
> 
> Dave


Corrected our departure date.

Juleen
[/quote]

Changed our departure date, now that I have retired, my vacation days are unlimited.








Brent


----------



## campingnut18

hi beach bum. 
no wi-fi at all. we will have some firewood coming for friday and saturday.
a house close to the campground sells firewood if needed.
most of us have camped together a few times. we keep in touch by cell phones until we meet at the campground.
after we get set up . look for the camper with the most food or blender sounds.
and that's were we'll be.
















i'll try and get a new cell phone list for anyone who wants to be added.
thanks, campingnut


----------



## W4DRR

I just heard from John Bunton, our lone representative from the great state of Texas, and due to health reasons he will not be attending the rally.
Here is the updated list....

1) Sleecjr - Florida - Arrive Oct 23 - Depart Oct 28
2) Crawfish - Alabama - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
3) Campingnut18 - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
4) Zoomzoom8 - Tennessee - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
5) Tonka - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
6) Outbackgeorgia - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
7) sew4fun5er - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 19 - Depart Oct 28
8) Prevish Gang - Virginia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
9) Katrina - Kentucky - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
10) NC Outbacker - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
11) beachbum - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
12) outbackmac - Ohio - Arrive Oct 23 - Depart Oct 28
13) Dreamtimers - Alabama - Arrive Oct 21 - Depart Oct 28
14) FL_Diesel - Florida - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
15) W4DRR - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
16) Freefaller25 - Tennessee - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
17) Wolfpackers - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 29
18) Reverie - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
19) Needtomellowout - Georgia - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
20) Tidefan - Alabama - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
21) Rollrs45 - North Carolina - Arrive Oct 24 - Depart Oct 28
22) LabbyCampers - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
23) Wendy and Chuck - Alabama - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 28
24) B&J GAKampers - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 29
25) O'shields - Georgia - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28
26) Doug30506 - Georgia - ??
27) Sorrento Outbackers - Arrive Oct 25 - Depart Oct 29

Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8

5) Zoomzoom8 - Tennessee - Arrive Oct 26 - Depart Oct 28

soooooooooooo close but sooooooooooo far away still.........


----------



## freefaller25

We are also not arriving till the 26th, and can't wait to see everyone again!!!


----------



## freefaller25

Updated our food...

Main Dishes
Brunswick Stew - Crawfish
Southwestern Chili - Dreamtimers
Boston Butt - sleecjr
HOT Habenero Chili - W4DRR
Chicken Ka-bobs - RollerS45
Chili Spaghetti - Outbackmac
Chicken & Dumplin's--Wendy & Chuck
Crock Pot Lasagna-beachbum
Yankee Pineapple Ham-Doug30506
Hot dogs (maybe hamburgers) - CN18
Chili? (more) - CN18
Medium spice Chili/crackers - Tonka
Tator Tot Casserole- freefaller

Sides and Salads:
Garlic Cheese Bread - Jambalaya
Pea Salad or something healthy - Labbycampers
Rice (for the Chili) - W4DRR
Hash Brown Casserole - Zoom
Cornbread - Crawfish
Salad w/tomatoes, cucumbers & carrots on the side. BYO Dressing--Wendy & Chuck
Homemade Mac & Cheese-freefaller
Black eyed peas- Doug30506
Broccoli Salad (very healthy) - B&J_GaKampers
Baked beans - Sorrento Outbackers
Homemade Mac & Cheese- freefaller

Desserts:
Three Layer Delight - Crawfish
Poppy Seed Cake - Dreamtimers
Cheese Cake or ice cream sandwhich pie cake - LabbyCampers
Mary Ann's Coconut Cream Pie - Gilligan
Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce FL_diesel
Pineapple Casserole - RollrS45
Vanilla Waffer Cake - B&J_GaKampers
Choclate Chip Cookies-freefaller
Cran-Berry freeze-Doug30506
Pumpkin roll - CN18
Cookies - CN18
Sock-it-to-me Cake - Tonka

Appetizers:
Texas Caviar - Reverie
Crab dip and crackers-beachbum
Mexican Cheese dip w/meat - Tonka
Ukn right now - B&J_GaKampers
Chips & Salsa - Sorrento Outbackers

Drinks:
Two or three gallons of tea
Cokes - CN18
Mountain Dew - Tonka
Raspberry Ice Tea(unsweetened- Tonka (I'm the only one in my family that likes this, but maybe someone here will, too)
Coke Zero & Sprite Zero - Sorrento Outbackers

Necessities Stuff:
Halloween bowls, cups, plates, utensils - Pevish gang


----------



## W4DRR

Just for the sake of accuracy, I corrected my last post to reflect the new arrival dates for freefaller and zoomzoom.

Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8

u da man Bob......................


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Gordon,
I don't believe you are staying in a cabin, see you Friday!

Dave, Linda and Brian


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Last Minute Food update,
Outbackgeorgia will be bringing:

Main Dish - Santa Fe Cheese and Beef Soup (more like a stew)
Appetizer - Spicy Cheese Dollars

Linda


----------



## zoomzoom8

outbackgeorgia said:


> Gordon,
> I don't believe you are staying in a cabin, see you Friday!
> 
> Dave, Linda and Brian


Once an Outbacker always an Outbacker right??


----------



## outbackgeorgia

When do two positives equal a negative?
Yeah! Right!

Dave


----------



## campingnut18

4) Jgheesling - Georgia - Arrive ? - Depart ?

will not be coming to the rally.
jim backed out long time ago.

spill it gordon?????


----------



## freefaller25

Gordon!







Are you a SOBer now?


----------



## oshields

Hi,

Do we have any activities planned for Saturday? Anybody interested in having relay activities for the kids again this year. My kids want to do it. We could do the cotton ball relay, balloon relay, 3 legged race, etc. How many kids do we have? Let me know what you think.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## Paul and Amy

oshields said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we have any activities planned for Saturday? Anybody interested in having relay activities for the kids again this year. My kids want to do it. We could do the cotton ball relay, balloon relay, 3 legged race, etc. How many kids do we have? Let me know what you think.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim


do you need to be a kid to participate?









PS...we are bringing sausage, peppers and onions...somehow on the current list that got decurrent somewhere along the way.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Stuff for warm white russian's - check
Full propane tanks - check
Bikes - check
Food - check
Halloween stuff - check
Warm clothes - check

Good times - check
Good friends - check

WOOHOOO!!!! Only 3 more days!!!!!

We leave early Friday morn and should be there by late morning.......can't wait!!

now if I can only find the kids..........................


----------



## campingnut18

[quote name='zoomzoom8' date='Oct 23 2007, 11:52 AM' post='255689']
Stuff for warm white russian's - check
Full propane tanks - check
Bikes - check
Food - check
Halloween stuff - check
Warm clothes - check
--------------------------------
Gordon, if you're looking to







the load (not!) you may not want to bring the bikes. I don't think there is much of an area to ride but the kiddos might try...

As for the Fall Festival relays activities and such, that sounds like a great idea for the kids. I know I got a kick out of it when we did it a couple of years ago. Just don't bring too much stuff Kimbo! Again, there isn't much wide open area but I'm sure we'll find a space for this.

Can't wait.

C-


----------



## beachbum

So now we wait>>>>>>>Loaded up, hitched up and ready to ride. Can't wait to get on the road. Maybe DW will agree to earlier take off time. Looking forward to meeting all the Outbackers.
david


----------



## freefaller25

Are we still planning on letting the kids trick or treat on Saturday?


----------



## Campforthenight

freefaller25 said:


> Are we still planning on letting the kids trick or treat on Saturday?


SI! The goblins are allowed to play and grab our food stuffs on Saturday.


----------



## zoomzoom8

WooHoo !!!! Two days!!!!

soooooooooooooo close, yet so far...............I am worthless at work........


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Gordon,

Linda has a recepie for HOT Buttered Rum, get ready, bring Ice Cream!

Dave and Linda


----------



## outbackgeorgia

outbackgeorgia said:


> Gordon,
> 
> Linda has a recepie for HOT Buttered Rum, get ready, bring Ice Cream!
> 
> Dave and Linda


----------



## campingnut18

my wife went crazy.
she is now baking enough cookies to feed a 100 people. so if your wanting fresh baked good's
stop by our campsite.

im to excited to sleep....








lamar


----------



## mountainlady56

Camper loaded, hooked up to truck, air cast on left foot/leg, can't get in the TRUCK/CAMPER without busting my BUTT!!





























Just got back from Dougasville/Cedartown (gone since Monday) and have drive about 750 miles in my little Buick Century, and it's hard to get this boot cast in/out the little car!







DID stop in Columbus, when the rain had let up, on the way back and looked at a FunFinderX189FBS with optional overhead bunk.







Dry weight 2965#.........Just one little step into it.







Maybe I wouldn't kill myself on it!!







I'm gonna miss everyone!!








Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> my wife went crazy.
> she is now baking enough cookies to feed a 100 people. so if your wanting fresh baked good's
> stop by our campsite.
> 
> im to excited to sleep....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamar


GO TO SLEEP, Lamar, but don't forget to mail me some cookies.!!!








Darlene


----------



## Reverie

We are struggling right now. It looks like we will have to do the "two-car thing" to make this work. I plan on going up in the morning but it may be lunch time before I can get away (work is WILD right now). KD and they kids are coming up after work. I pick up the trailer tomorrow night and have to pack it in a hurry so if I'm missing anything Tommy probably has it and if he doesn't than I'm willing to bet there's gotta be a Wal-Mart somewhere around there. Oh, I forgot to mention, KD's car sprang a leak in the radiator and they will be replacing that. If it isn't ready on time Friday, she's going to drive the loaner up. The loaner is a brand new MDX, with all the bells and whistles. Needless to say she is plotting a way to force the supply truck off of the road so she can keep the loaner over the weekend.

Reverie


----------



## prevish gang

Trailer loaded and hitched up. All we have to do now is feed a hoard of people in the morning and we will hit the road at 11am. We will be staying in Asheville one hour away at a campground with pull thrus so that we can come into this sardine can campground during daylight as to avoid putting any scratches on the new FW. Can't wait to see everyone. Will be in early Fri am. If we call and they have someone on our site Thurs night, we may do the Biltmore on Friday am and come in the afternoon.

Darlene


----------



## W4DRR

Here is the latest weather forecast for Balsam. Still a 30% chance today and tomorrow, but this is a heck of a lot better than the forecast a couple days ago. I didn't even post it, as it was too depressing.
Looks like Sunday morning is going to be a bit chilly, so leave extra space in your trailer to bring in those brass monkeys.

We will be packing up, and hitching up tonight, and leaving early tomorrow. Hope to be there by noon, or a little after. I now have all the name tags printed up, so cancellations are not allowed.









Bob

Today
Oct 25 Few Showers 
65°/48° 30%

Fri
Oct 26 Few Showers 
64°/43° 30%

Sat
Oct 27 Partly Cloudy 
65°/39° 10%

Sun
Oct 28 Partly Cloudy 
62°/33° 10%


----------



## campingnut18

no rain,no rain,no rain.

like i said long time ago. its going to be cold.....
i cant wait to warm up to a nice fire and a cold gatoraide....









im too excited to work.....

lamar


----------



## B&J_GAKampers

We're getting anxious too Lamar! DH is leaving work at noon today to do the last minute things, so I know he is useless at work too









We have another couple coming with us, they decided at the last minute to come. Since they are coming DH decided not to chance towing the OB with our Avalanche (we're pretty close on weight with just the two of us). So this will be the first time with this new TV....but, I'm sure there will be plenty of help available should he need it backing in









We're leaving at 3am so we can make it to the Dillard House for breakfast.
Everyone be SAFE and we'll see you at Moonshine tomorrow!!

Juleen
(who needs to be cooking and packing instead of reading the forums







)


----------



## need2mellowout

Trailer is loaded and hitched. We're leaving in about 20 minutes. See y'all there!


----------



## Wolfpackers

OK, the fifth wheel is in the truck, all is loaded except for what's in the truck now and we're heading out as soon as we get to the storage place and get hooked up. Hope to be at Moonshine around 4 PM.

See ya.
Brent & Ava


----------



## zoomzoom8

outbackgeorgia said:


> Gordon,
> 
> Linda has a recepie for HOT Buttered Rum, get ready, bring Ice Cream!
> 
> Dave and Linda


Ice Cream???? Have you seen the forecast?????

Well, Casa de Zoom is loaded...we need to pack some last minute warm clothes, but we're ready.....didn't get time to top off the propane tank so will probably do it there or on the way.....see ya'll round 12 or so....be safe!!!


----------



## tonka

We're soooooo jealous.









So an Outback today heading N. on Hwy 441, about 4 miles S. of Franklin, NC. I know where they were heading.

I wish I was already there, camping. I know, we're heading out tomorrow, but whoever that was, they're there already. Wish we were.

OK, I feel better now, thanks.









Wonder who it was though. It was a dark colored TT, maybe a Tundra? I was going South on 441 at around 2:10 pm when I passed em.

Guess maybe we'll find out tomorrow.









Y'all drive careful and we'll see y'all tomorrow!!!

Jules (mrs t)


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Just finished attaching the outside screen room brackets.
Brian is planning on setting up a "haunted house" room for the younger kids...
Can't leave til 4 PM, See you when we get there!

Dave and Linda


----------



## Katrina

pulling out about noon tomorrow.
should be there about 5.


----------



## tonka

We're packed, pre-cooked, hooked-up and ready to go too. Not sure exatcly what time we're leaving. Sometime around lunch time.

Can't wait!! I'm like Lamar, "I'm too excited to sleep"!!!

Jules (mrs t)


----------



## W4DRR

We're heading out in a few minutes. See everyone at Moonshine Creek.









Bob


----------



## outbackmac

Well we made it home. My wife and i want to thank everyone at this rally for making us feel so welcome. We had a fantastic time. i will post some more later but just wanted to let everyone know we made it home, and afain thanks to all


----------



## beachbum

Home safe and sound as well. No major issues on the way home. Had a GREAT time!! Thanks to all the organizers and all the other Outbackers who made us feel welcome.
david







and Linda


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Home again!
No problems, hope everyone else arrived home OK.
What a great weekend, great weather, and shared some good food, How about the seafood chowder! Don't know who brought it, but killer!

The other Dave and Linda


----------



## Paul and Amy

We too arrived home 100 miles from CG exact. I am glad that all are checking in to assure safe arrival. We had great weather, great food, great time, with great friends ~ new and old. Wish it could have been a week. Thanks to everyone to make this happen...organizers, Moonshine, and some of us southeastern outbackers. by the way, the owners/managers hope that we would come back, they said we were the best group they had for ralleys, well at least that is what they told me anyways.

Gilligan, you snuck in and out again from what I understand. Thank MaryAnn for the pie, I did get a bite or two in before the 3 stooges jumped my plate. Delicious.


----------



## Rollrs45

Hello All,

We made it home in one piece after 7 HOURS of traveling time. We ran into a traffic jam about 15 miles outside the CG and it lasted until Ashville. We had a great time and want to thank everyone for making us feel welcome. This was our first rally but I assure you it's not going to be our last. I still have a stomach ache from all the great food and a sudden craving for the smell of campfire smoke and a mug of Bourbon Slushy!!!! ANYONE WANT TO LET GO OF THEIR SPOT FOR TOPSAIL......... PLEASE????!!!!???? I hope everyone made it home safely and we hope to see you soon. Thanks again for a great time!









Mike


----------



## W4DRR

We made it back, safe and sound, about 4:00PM. No problems, and traffic was surprisingly light heading west on 74. Seems like most of the traffic headed south on 23/441.
We got to meet a lot of new friends, a lot of old friends, and as usual, had a great time.
And if anyone is wondering, we had 23 Outbacks and 3 "SOB's" from 8 states. (AL, FL, GA, KY, NC, OH, TN, VA)
The actual head-count, I don't know. Did anyone tally that up?

Bob


----------



## Paul and Amy

Rollrs45 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> .......ANYONE WANT TO LET GO OF THEIR SPOT FOR TOPSAIL......... PLEASE????!!!!???? I hope everyone made it home safely and we hope to see you soon. Thanks again for a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Maybe if there is not a lot of cancellations, we should look for another campground for a sub rally close to them and join them on activities. Just a thought. Now give me back my kahlua.


----------



## Dreamtimers

We made it home about 7opm CDT. Saw the traffic jam Rollrs45 spoke of... SOOoooooo glad we were headed in the other direction! _(I feel sorry for anyone stuck in that!)_ It was a great rally... *I want another week*.... OH Well! When's the next one... _Oops forgot, out of vacation for the year, Weekend anyone???_

Thanks to everyone for all the hard work, and great food!

Dave


----------



## Rollrs45

LabbyCampers said:


> Hello All,
> 
> .......ANYONE WANT TO LET GO OF THEIR SPOT FOR TOPSAIL......... PLEASE????!!!!???? I hope everyone made it home safely and we hope to see you soon. Thanks again for a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Maybe if there is not a lot of cancellations, we should look for another campground for a sub rally close to them and join them on activities. Just a thought. Now give me back my kahlua.
[/quote]

I could go for that..... let me know when the dates get closer. Also, had an idea for the next fall rally. I have a friend that goes to Helen, GA for Octoberfest every year. They talk like it's beautiful down there at that time of year. Maybe that would be a good spot. Just a thought................. anyway, take care.

Mike


----------



## campingnut18

Rollrs45 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> .......ANYONE WANT TO LET GO OF THEIR SPOT FOR TOPSAIL......... PLEASE????!!!!???? I hope everyone made it home safely and we hope to see you soon. Thanks again for a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Maybe if there is not a lot of cancellations, we should look for another campground for a sub rally close to them and join them on activities. Just a thought. Now give me back my kahlua.
[/quote]

I could go for that..... let me know when the dates get closer. Also, had an idea for the next fall rally. I have a friend that goes to Helen, GA for Octoberfest every year. They talk like it's beautiful down there at that time of year. Maybe that would be a good spot. Just a thought................. anyway, take care.

Mike
[/quote]

Henderson Beach is right in Destin and pretty nice!! Hint Hint. Only 12-15 short miles away. It doesn't have sewer but it's neat and I think the haul to the beach is shorter. We've driven through before.

Look here:
http://www.floridastateparks.org/hendersonbeach/

Hey, maybe Reverie - Mr. Wally-World should stay here. It's very close and convenient to Wal-Mart Nick!!

C-


----------



## campingnut18

W4DRR said:


> We made it back, safe and sound, about 4:00PM. No problems, and traffic was surprisingly light heading west on 74. Seems like most of the traffic headed south on 23/441.
> We got to meet a lot of new friends, a lot of old friends, and as usual, had a great time.
> And if anyone is wondering, we had 23 Outbacks and 3 "SOB's" from 8 states. (AL, FL, GA, KY, NC, OH, TN, VA)
> The actual head-count, I don't know. Did anyone tally that up?
> 
> Bob


We had a great time as well. That's a pretty good group!!! If only we wouldn't have gotten so distracted by all that good food, maybe we would have gotten that group picture to count heads. Oh well. Too much fun to take time for pictures.









Next camping trip can't be soon enough ... but we're already starting to talk about getting it ready for winter. boo hoo









C-


----------



## freefaller25

We made it back in about 9 hours. The drive went really smooth. We did get in a swarm of motorcycles just before Knoxville...we trid counting, but lost count at around 300. There had to be 400-500 of them. They had police escorts helping them get on and off the interstate.

We had a great time and can't wait for the next rally!!!


----------



## Crawfish

Just got home safe and sound. I think this rally rates up there in the top two or three. We had a great time and wish we all could have stayed another week. It was good to meet all the new Outbackers along with seeing all of our old friends. This great Southeastern bunch is getting bigger and bigger.

The official head count was 75 campers (people), 19 dogs and a couple of cats.

Ok everybody lets start posting all those pictures.

Leon


----------



## tdvffjohn

The list on here was around 29.........How much recruiting did ya'll do at this rally









John


----------



## campingnut18

tdvffjohn said:


> The list on here was around 29.........How much recruiting did ya'll do at this rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John










Um,







I think he meant people and 26 campers. There were about as many dogs as kids. We talked about a dog/kid parade but never did it - too much socializing. But we did manage to talk to a couple that lived nearby that just dropped in for a visit. Hope they will join us for a rally...

C-


----------



## W4DRR

tdvffjohn said:


> The list on here was around 29.........How much recruiting did ya'll do at this rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


We had 24 Outbacks and 3 "SOB's" on the list, as of the day before. We had one no-show bringing it down to 26 total. That would be 26 trailers and fifth-wheels....not people.

Bob


----------



## tdvffjohn

At the rate your area is growing in members , maybe 75 campers will be doable in the future. How cool would that be









What a pot luck that would be


----------



## need2mellowout

! late posting again.

We made it home with no problems in about 3.5 hours. Half of which was spent with Jenny asking for a dog for Christmas









We had a great time! Only bad thing was how fast the time flew by and we had to go home. It was great seeing some of the familiar faces which I'm starting to learn the names and all the new ones too.

PS: Jerry's Bourbon Slushy would be good for Topsail. Great tasting drink to cool you down and it tasted low-carb to me









Tony


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> I think this rally rates up there in the top two or three.


I would definitely have to agree with that. It was a combination of a great crowd, good weather, lots of delicious food, and a nice campground (although it was a little cramped).

And a surprise visit by Gilligan, even though somehow, no one managed to see him. He's a slippery rascal.

Bob


----------



## fl_diesel

We made it home safe after about 8 hours. It was a great weather for the ride home, not until we hit Jacksonville did we start to feel the Nor'easter. The 40 mph cross wind made going across the Buckman Bridge umm, interesting. Glad everyone else made it back safe. Can't wait till next time.


----------



## Wolfpackers

We're home too...hated that long trip....just under an hour. I think we finally pulled out of the CG about 2:30. Traffic was moving real good, had a one lane stretch on I40 due to a disabled vehicle in one lane.

We had a wonderful time. Couldn't ask for a better group of people to be camping with, good weather, good food, nice CG & staff. Especially loved having to get up/out about 4AM to switch propane tanks when temp dropped to about 50 in 5'er. I was wondering how long a propane tank would last....4 trips with one requiring heat. Think we'll take the electric space heaters next week in case SC is chilly.

Thanks so much to all who helped put this together, it was so much fun. Enjoyed meeting everyone, wish we had more time to spend with each of you. Looking forward to the next rally to be able to see ya'll again.

Lee, great job on the boston butt.
Mary Anne, loved your coconut cream pie.
Don't remember who brought what else, but it was all good.

I'll post some pics after I download them and see which ones look decent.

Brent, Ava & Smokey


----------



## campingnut18

hi gang, i had a great time. im just sad we didn't get snow.








well maybe next year.
i had so much food. it was all so good. 
dont forget to start thiking about spring rally 2008.
we would like to keep it late march..

cant wait to see you again soon.

lamar


----------



## prevish gang

We had a fantastic time. Left today at 9:15, pulled in about 8 hours later. No traffic troubles and one stop for diesel, food and a potty break. It was well worth the time to travel just to meet you great people. Looking forward to Topsail and maybe another trip in the fall.

Darlene


----------



## 3LEES

We are pleased and envious that everyone had a great time. Looking forward to those photos!

As for those that are now wanting to attend the 2008 Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally, there are still options open for Topsail.

There are (3) sites completely open. These sites are close to the entry and are relatively small sites.

There are other sites available for portions of the rally dates. It is possible to get a good site for part of the rally, and then move your rig to another site for the remainder of the rally. We've had several members do this in previous rallies. Don't let moving turn you off. You'll have 44 other camping families ready and willing to give you a hand!

So hurry and check out the sites at Reserve America, and get registered!


----------



## Crawfish

Dan, there were several at the rally that said they wanted to come and I told them to be watching Reserve America for sites coming open. I told them I would be checking for them also. I am now on my count down for Topsail. It is going to be a great summer rally.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Crawfish said:


> I am now on my count down for Topsail.
> 
> Leon


So where's your countdown timer??









Just 229 days, 8 hours until I leave!


----------



## tonka

We're home, too. Boy, what a looonnngg commute we had. Took us a whole 45 minutes to pull in to home base.







Hated to pack up and leave, but all good things must end I guess. At least we can look forward to another rally soon.

We had a great time!! Great people, great food. I'm not sure who enjoyed themselves more, the adults, the kids or the dogs!

Although we did have a great time, there was some weird happenings while we were camping. Friday and Saturday night the campground came alive with all sorts of strange creatures. I'm sure I'm not the only one who saw these little ghosts and goblins wandering around.

Then, on Saturday night Dave, Linda and Brian's camper became HAUNTED!! Dave, be sure and tell Brian he did a wonderful job!







Y'all have a Stephen Spielberg, JR on your hands.

Lamar and Tommy thanks for helping fix our water heater and thank Carmen's Dad for us, too. Its amazing what you can do with a rock! LOL

Can't wait till the next rally!!

Jules (mrs t)


----------



## Crawfish

I have uploaded a few pictures Margaret and I took while in the Smokies. Here is the link.

Fall Rally in the Smokies

Let's see more pictures everybody took.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Crawfish said:


> I have uploaded a few pictures Margaret and I took while in the Smokies.
> Leon


Great photos Leon! What did ya do, spend all day uploading??


----------



## mountainlady56

3LEES said:


> I have uploaded a few pictures Margaret and I took while in the Smokies.
> Leon


Great photos Leon! What did ya do, spend all day uploading??
[/quote]
X2 on the great photos!! There was a picture in there of my "baby girl"







(Gordon and Angela's daughter), whom I talked to Saturday night, and she wanted to know when I was gonna get there. Broke MY heart to tell her I wasn't gonna get to see her, this time.







"Ms. Darlene" now has a place to stay with or without a RIG!! My baby girl knows who loves her!!







Just teasing, zoom family.







It surely was good to talk to you all, though, Saturday night, as I was missing everyone. 
Take care!
Darlene


----------



## Rollrs45

Crawfish said:


> I have uploaded a few pictures Margaret and I took while in the Smokies. Here is the link.
> 
> Fall Rally in the Smokies
> 
> Let's see more pictures everybody took.
> 
> Leon


Great photos Leon....... You even got my good side (the back!!).







Tell Margaret I'm still mad at her for taking my hand crank flashlight at the White Elephant exchange..... ha ha, that entire event was so funny! You guys take care and I look forward to seeing you both again.

Now, I'm off searching for a way to retire sooner so I can devote my life to camping! Hmmmm, what's the Powerball up to???









Mike


----------



## Rollrs45

3LEES said:


> We are pleased and envious that everyone had a great time. Looking forward to those photos!
> 
> As for those that are now wanting to attend the 2008 Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally, there are still options open for Topsail.
> 
> There are (3) sites completely open. These sites are close to the entry and are relatively small sites.
> 
> There are other sites available for portions of the rally dates. It is possible to get a good site for part of the rally, and then move your rig to another site for the remainder of the rally. We've had several members do this in previous rallies. Don't let moving turn you off. You'll have 44 other camping families ready and willing to give you a hand!
> 
> So hurry and check out the sites at Reserve America, and get registered!


Just checked out the sites they do have available. Unfortunately they're only 20 foot sites which are too small for my OB. I'll keep checking though and if anyone chooses to cancel please let me know!!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE !!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## B&J_GAKampers

Hope everyone made it home safe! We hated to leave, got in around 9pm last night. No problems, but we did hit Atlanta at 5:00








The CG sites were a little small but...couldn't ask for better folks to be close too. There was soooo much good food...I don't see how anyone could have left hungry! Not sure who was camped (5'er) across the creek above us but....we kept seeing your white kitty sitting in the back window, looked like she/he enjoyed watching everything going on!
I've got 1.15 gbs of pictures I need to go through....quite a few from Sat night.
When we left Mon. the people at the CG told us we were the best group they've had come through and really hope we'll come back, and commented on how well-behaved the kids were (they said that isn't always the case with large groups).

We had an awesome time at our first Rally, and look forward to attending many more. 







to all of you who put this Rally together!

Juleen & Butch


----------



## zoomzoom8

Nice pictures Leon - great times!!!

Boys and Girls, if you liked the hot white russian's, the hot buttered rum's, and the burbon slushy's on those cold nights, be sure and check out:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=19323


----------



## outbackmac

Visit My Website

here are our photos


----------



## Crawfish

Great pictures Jerry. Looks like you are pretty good with that camera.

Leon


----------



## sleecjr

We are home! We got home last night about 6 pm. We had a great trip!!! We were the last ones to leave the campground and the only camper in the place the last night. I can say the last 2 nights there were cold! It was 30 Sunday night and 28 Monday night. It was a great rally! It was nice to see old Friends and meet some new ones. And the pot luck was great! Here are some pics. There are a lot. Here are the top 92. You can change the speed once you open the link.

Pics


----------



## Crawfish

Lee, we can always depend on you for some great pictures. Keep up the good work. I guess we can claim you as the official photographer for the Southeastern Outbackers.

Leon


----------



## outbackmac

Lee fantastic pictures One question the picture of the white house on the hill thats a really nice home for you all. Business is good (kidding)


----------



## B&J_GAKampers

Awesome pics everyone!
Here are some pics I took of all the OB's and on Saturday night. (hope I do the link thing right!)

Click Thingie

Juleen


----------



## Crawfish

Juleen, those are some of the best pictures I have seen yet. Very good job. Have you had some training in photography? If not you are a natural.

Margaret and I will be investing in a new camera soon. We found out that our SmartCard for the one we have is not made anymore. The guy in Radio Shack told us the one we had is the second card like that he has ever seen. Kinda makes me feel old.

Any suggestions on what name brand and size to get?

Leon


----------



## tidefan

We had a really good time as well...I'm glad everyone was there to see me try to navigate the u-turn in the dark








AJ hasn't stopped talking about the scary room provided by the Outbackgeorgia crew...Brian did a great job on that. See everyone in the spring (wherever that may be)

Have some pics to add as well.


----------



## mountainlady56

sleecjr said:


> We are home! We got home last night about 6 pm. We had a great trip!!! We were the last ones to leave the campground and the only camper in the place the last night. I can say the last 2 nights there were cold! It was 30 Sunday night and 28 Monday night. It was a great rally! It was nice to see old Friends and meet some new ones. And the pot luck was great! Here are some pics. There are a lot. Here are the top 92. You can change the speed once you open the link.
> 
> Pics


GREAT PICTURES, LEE!! That Baby Bella is a growing weed!! I can't believe how much she's grown since June!! She sure is a keeper!!








HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!








Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

Thanks to everyone for sharing the pics!! They were great!! Really missed everyone.
HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!
Darlene


----------



## Paul and Amy

sleecjr said:


> We are home! We got home last night about 6 pm. We had a great trip!!! We were the last ones to leave the campground and the only camper in the place the last night. I can say the last 2 nights there were cold! It was 30 Sunday night and 28 Monday night. It was a great rally! It was nice to see old Friends and meet some new ones. And the pot luck was great! Here are some pics. There are a lot. Here are the top 92. You can change the speed once you open the link.
> 
> Pics


That picture is awesome of Bella. Thanks for sharing you pix.


----------



## freefaller25

Hey Ernie are you going to post the cute picture you took of the boys right before we left?


----------



## campingnut18

HEY! Weren't there suppose to be some great recipes posted from the Fall Rally? Where are they folks? I'll start it off with the Pumpkin Roll. Seems like I heard requests for several starting with MaryAnn's Coconut Cream Pie (Gilligan!). And, Margaret I know you didn't bring this for the Fall Rally but I'd love to have the recipe for that desert that you make (can't remember the name).

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=19450

C-


----------



## Gilligan

campingnut18 said:


> Seems like I heard requests for several starting with MaryAnn's Coconut Cream Pie (Gilligan!).


I just got off the phone with Mary Ann, and here is the recipe she uses for her famous Coconut Cream Pies:

3 egg yolks
dash of salt
3/4 cup sugar
3 cups milk
2 tablespoons butter
1/2 cup corn starch
1 cup coconut
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
1 baked 9-inch pie shell
3 egg whites
coconut for garnish

In the top of a double boiler over simmering water, beat the egg yolks and salt.
Add the sugar, milk and butter. As soon as the bottom pot boils, mix the
cornstarch with a small amount of water. Add it to the egg yolk mixture a little
at a time. Cook until thick, stirring constantly with a wire whisk.
Add the coconut and vanilla. Pour the filling into a baked pie shell.
Beat the egg whites with a small amount of sugar and spread the meringue over
the pie. Sprinkle coconut on top and toast in the oven.
Makes 6 servings.

I'm sure glad you folks found those pies I left in the fridge at the meeting place. That Mary Ann can sure make a good pie, can't she!

Gilligan


----------



## Campforthenight

How can you still be thinking of food. I'm still full from the rally.


----------



## tidefan

Here's the link to the pictures of the boys that Ernie took. Cute!
Jamie

Moonshine Creek


----------



## zoomzoom8

Better late then never.....

Our Pictures from MoonShine Creek


----------



## mountainlady56

tidefan said:


> Here's the link to the pictures of the boys that Ernie took. Cute!
> Jamie
> 
> Moonshine Creek


And who says GIRLS ham it up for a camera!! These guys are LOVING IT, and they know they're cute!!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> Better late then never.....
> 
> Our Pictures from MoonShine Creek


Great pictures, Gordon!! Thanks for sharing all the decorations/kiddies/views of this trip. Made me really miss the gang!!







Love your new Zoom-mobile!!








Darlene


----------

